# anyone due af around 7th august? 6BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!



## lucy_smith

just began my tww!! 
first time using the cbfm and bd every other day throughout the high & peak times, only managed to bd on the 1st peak day and not the second :( 

but anyway, anyone else just begining the tww???





stephyB 6th aug - BFP @ 12dpo!!!!!!
hope42bub 7th aug - BPF @ 12dpo!!!!!!
pooch 8th aug - BFP @ 9dpo!!!!!
CiaraH 8th aug - BFP @ 10-12dpo!!!!
puppyluvacct2 10th aug - BFP @ 18dpo!!!!
mrsclt 14th aug -BFP @ 10dpo !!!!

clara_nb 
lucy_smith 2nd sept
London kiwi 2nd sept
nightRN 
laura109 5th sept 
Jingles23 
jwilly
CanadianMoose 29th aug


----------



## clara_nb

I am! I am hoping AF doesnt show on August 6. I don't want to wish my summer away but man I hate the tww. I am trying to hyper plan my days to avoid obsessing over every little twinge.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey ladies,
AF is due on 7th August also.
Fingers crossed we all get that BFP!


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies!

I am expecting AF to arrive August 7th/8th and would love to wait out the tww with you! It would be awesome if this was our lucky cycle as the 8th is our first anniversary \\:D/ Not holding out a ton of hope, but who knows!


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh jwilly that would be a lovely anniversary present! Fingers crossed


----------



## jwilly

I agree ! O:) FX for you too!


----------



## clara_nb

FX for you!!!


----------



## laura109

Im due on the 7th or 8th


----------



## Hope42bub

Hi Ladies,
Even my AF is due on Aug 7th! Hope to get BFP before that!! TTC #2 and in my first trial month! First DD happened accidentally! Never thought i ll plan my next pregnancy! But here iam dreading this 2WW!


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies - May i join in?! I'm 5dpo - FF says AF is due August 6th...I want to test August 4th, but I'll probably chicken out lol
I hate the 2ww!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Quite a few of us with the same dreaded AF date then!
Lets keep each other posted with any potential symptoms and fingers crossed for some BFPs ladies!
x


----------



## StephyB

I had bad cramps 2/3dpo but nothing since then....

Just got a new book off Amazon....hoping to get so wrapped up in reading that it takes my mind off everything lol

Positive Vibes to all!!:dust:


----------



## jwilly

Cant believe how many of us are expecting AF right around the same time! FX for all of you.


----------



## laura109

Good luck ladies. I have a 25 day cycle And dtd on day 9 and 11 which im hoping covered days 9-13 but i know its not as simple as that.

Im not sure when I ovulate but i will try test next month to see when i do. I have some basic tests in that you dip for pregnancy but im also wanting to wait for missing af which i have never done but i honestly dont want to test 3 days early and get a negative. Hoping i can change old habbits lol


----------



## mrsclt

Hello ladies, I am 2 dpo and also due on 7th August. Hoping for a bfp for my 30th birthday, been trying for number 2 for 14 months. Managed to bd 6 and 3 days before, and the day of O so hopefully we caught it. Not testing early as my lp is only 11 days, so its not quite a tww for me... and af will likely be late before I get a positive test anyway.
Baby dust to us all!


----------



## laura109

Hi good luck this month. 14 months must feel quite stressful. Have you been able to dtd regularly every month? This is our fitst month where we have dtd twice around when i think I ovulate. It would be nice to fall pregnant first time but it never happened with dd. even thiugh five months isnt that bad it feels long when u are trying xx


----------



## mrsclt

We usually managed to get a few in around O day, however about 6 months ago I realised that I hadn't been ovulating the previous 8 cycles :/ but cycles have regulated now so really this is the 6th cycle we have a chance. We have an 18 month old, so he keeps me distracted enough when AF shows, and he's a real energetic monkey so as much as we want close ages, i figure it'll happen eventually and in the meantime I can just focus all my energy on dh and ds.


----------



## Jingles23

Hi! I'm due for af on Aug 5. Technically we're ntnp as I'm still breastfeeding #3 but I definitely o'd this cycle. Hubby and I both lost a bunch of weight so we've been a bit more 'active' lately too. So there's a good chance we caught the eggie &#9786;


----------



## clara_nb

I am 4 DPO now and the only symptoms I've had so far are a lot of cramping and some sharp pains (mostly left side but also a few on the right) on my O day. I've also been EXHAUSTED, like, going to bed at 8 PM every night this week exhausted. This isn't really typical for me at this point in my cycle, and I haven't been stressed at work or anything. It has, however, been ungodly hot out (for where I live in Canada) this week so that might be zapping my energy -- but I have central air at home and at work and I haven't been outside too much this week. 

I'm trying to fill my weekend up with activities! It's a long weekend here as we have a civic holiday on Monday, but DW works all weekend :( so we don't have any real plans.


----------



## jwilly

Hi to the new ladies!

I am still waiting to O, so it looks like I will be testing a little later than expected. Looking forward to seeing some bfps roll in!


----------



## StephyB

How's everyone doing?
I'm 6dpo and cramping all day today - i've done nothing but cramp since O - on and off but they are stronger today


----------



## mrsclt

Jingles23 said:


> Hi! I'm due for af on Aug 5. Technically we're ntnp as I'm still breastfeeding #3 but I definitely o'd this cycle. Hubby and I both lost a bunch of weight so we've been a bit more 'active' lately too. So there's a good chance we caught the eggie &#9786;

Do you get nipple pain during your cycle seeing as your breastfeeding? Mine have been very tender the last two weeks and I'm not even sure i ovulated now, temps not really going up. I gave him cows milk last night they were that sore... tryin to figure out if its just from ovulation or if its something else


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I'm due around august 8th. I'll be here symptom spotting with the rest of you ladies. Just a lot of lower back cramps and cramping mostly on right side of pelvic area.


----------



## laura109

6 days till testing eeek. I am starting to get those thoughts of i could just test in a few days. I hope i can hold out!!
Ive been living things this weekend and wallpapering which makes me think ive ruined my chance. I feel stupid thinking like that though lol. How is everyone?


----------



## London Kiwi

Laura - I am wondering the same thing! I was on the go all weekend and wondered if I wasnt doing myself any favours... does it ruin our chances or are we both nuts for thinking that way?! :)


----------



## CiaraH

I think I'm due on the 8th.
Can't really be sure after having the implant out but that's where my app's put me. 
We weren't trying but I think I may have o'd earlier than anticipated.


----------



## aharris8812

Hello Ladies,

I'm due around the 7th as well. I'm not sure what's going on with my body. I started having nausea on 5 dpo (I know, I know..too early to have morning sickness). Its strange for me though because, the first time I got sick I was just sitting at the table, eating my breakfast, playing trivia crack..then Wham! I barely made it to the toilet in time. I thought maybe it was a tummy bug. I felt sick on and off for a couple of days. Two nights ago, I was laying in bed, almost asleep, then wham! Had to get up and run to the toilet again. And again, I almost didn't make it.
I've been feeling "off". Extremely tired. Like 5 hour naps tired. 
My boobs are not sore. My chest does feel heavy I think. Not sure how to describe it. 
Yesterday, my man snapped at me for something stupid and I cried, I can usually put up with his crap.
Then, while shopping at Wally world yesterday, we got to the meat department and I almost threw up at the smell of ground beef.. 
I'm at the point of wondering if maybe I have food poisoning. 
I'm cramping today, my whole abdomen. 
I'm sorry if my thoughts seem scattered in this post. I feel scatterbrained for sure.


----------



## lucy_smith

just came back to hopefully see a few replies and there are millions!!!! :D

hello everyone!!!! 

symptom spotting like mad at the minute, 
i am so tired, ended up going for a nap yesterday afternoon for 3 hours!! 
then slept from 10.30 till 7.30 this morning! 
needed early bed, after work nap was sign in early pregnancy with my last so fingers crossed,

so when are all you ladies planning on testing??


----------



## CiaraH

I've been testing for days because I'm a crazy person. Ha ha ha ha ha!
&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## aharris8812

CiaraH said:


> I've been testing for days because I'm a crazy person. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Haha! You're not crazy lol. I'm holding off on testing for as long as possible because of the discouragement from seeing bfn. Also, this cramping as me thinking the witch is on her way..


----------



## CiaraH

We were supposedly done....
But I think I o'd earlier than anticipated. 

I'm the kinda person that needs to know last week! Lol!


----------



## aharris8812

Yeah, its very hard to wait. The not knowing is a pain. I say the cramping has me thinking AF is on the way. But then, I think "my skin is too hot..why haven't I been temping in the mornings?" Would save me the wondering of whether or not my temp is actually up. I am determined not to test until AF is M.I.A.


----------



## CiaraH

We were supposedly done, which is why I'm currently living in the land of paranoia. Lol!

How many dpo are you?
I always knew I was pregnant with the cramps I had on 9dpo.


----------



## StephyB

laura109 said:


> 6 days till testing eeek. I am starting to get those thoughts of i could just test in a few days. I hope i can hold out!!
> Ive been living things this weekend and wallpapering which makes me think ive ruined my chance. I feel stupid thinking like that though lol. How is everyone?




London Kiwi said:


> Laura - I am wondering the same thing! I was on the go all weekend and wondered if I wasnt doing myself any favours... does it ruin our chances or are we both nuts for thinking that way?! :)

You ladies aren't nuts! I'm doing the exact same thing!! Sitting here wondering if I've done too much. I had one beer at a baseball game on Saturday and I'm driving myself crazy thinking that was the biggest mistake! My temps are also making me go crazy lol. Starting to drop this morning.


----------



## CiaraH

Thought my first one hadn't posted. 
Lol


----------



## aharris8812

I think I'm 7 or 8 dpo but not entirely sure


----------



## StephyB

aharris8812 said:


> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> I've been testing for days because I'm a crazy person. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Haha! You're not crazy lol. I'm holding off on testing for as long as possible because of the discouragement from seeing bfn. Also, this cramping as me thinking the witch is on her way..Click to expand...

I wanna test so bad on Thursday which will be 12dpo but I think I may hold out as well and test only if needed. Can't handle another bfn


----------



## aharris8812

StephyB said:


> aharris8812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> I've been testing for days because I'm a crazy person. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Haha! You're not crazy lol. I'm holding off on testing for as long as possible because of the discouragement from seeing bfn. Also, this cramping as me thinking the witch is on her way..Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna test so bad on Thursday which will be 12dpo but I think I may hold out as well and test only if needed. Can't handle another bfnClick to expand...

I completely get it. It's as disappointing as everytime I wake up from a baby dream.


----------



## laura109

I was an idiot and tested today lol bfn ofcourse. Im not due on for 7 days whoops. I just hoped! But guess im still in for a chance. I should know better because im already a mum i know it takes longer lol


----------



## lucy_smith

CiaraH said:


> I've been testing for days because I'm a crazy person. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

your not crazy! i was thinking about testing tomorrow :D you have now pretty much given me the nudge i needed to say that i can! haha


----------



## CiaraH

Go for it!
Ha ha ha


----------



## lucy_smith

aharris8812 said:


> Yeah, its very hard to wait. The not knowing is a pain. I say the cramping has me thinking AF is on the way. But then, I think "my skin is too hot..why haven't I been temping in the mornings?" Would save me the wondering of whether or not my temp is actually up. I am determined not to test until AF is M.I.A.

cramping isn't always a sign of af! fingers crossed for you! 



StephyB said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> 6 days till testing eeek. I am starting to get those thoughts of i could just test in a few days. I hope i can hold out!!
> Ive been living things this weekend and wallpapering which makes me think ive ruined my chance. I feel stupid thinking like that though lol. How is everyone?
> 
> good for you if you manage to hold out! !
> think I'm going to cave before next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies aren't nuts! I'm doing the exact same thing!! Sitting here wondering if I've done too much. I had one beer at a baseball game on Saturday and I'm driving myself crazy thinking that was the biggest mistake! My temps are also making me go crazy lol. Starting to drop this morning.Click to expand...

I'm right there with you ! had a couple of drinks in friday night and feel guilty about it ! just keep thinking i should carry on as normal until bfp! 




laura109 said:


> I was an idiot and tested today lol bfn ofcourse. Im not due on for 7 days whoops. I just hoped! But guess im still in for a chance. I should know better because im already a mum i know it takes longer lol

i think we all hope that there is a chance we may get this super early bfp! nothing wrong with hoping :D 



I am going to take a cheapy test tomorrow morning ...... 10dpo then, doubt there will be anything but can always see. starting to feel really tired today, at about the same time as i felt it yesterday.


----------



## clara_nb

Hey ladies! I find it so reassuring to know that others are having the exact time same thought processes I am lol I guess misery loves company? I'm 7 DPO today and I've been mostly not having any symptoms except I've been tired. I have a yeast infection (sorry tmi) so I've been dealing with that. I am not going to test until AF is late (I'm due the 6th).. the devastation of the BFN is too much for me.

As for drinking a beer and "doing too much," I always just have to think of all of the women who become pregnant when they aren't trying. Many of them still drink and do things like home renos before they know! I have a friend who had her wisdom teeth removed (complete with the drugs) and her baby is now 10 and perfectly healthy! So I try not to worry too much about stuff like that. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## StephyB

I know this might be a dumb question. But do you ladies BD during the 2ww?


----------



## lucy_smith

StephyB said:


> I know this might be a dumb question. But do you ladies BD during the 2ww?

i do, are we not suppose to ? probably not as much as before ovulation but we do a few times :)


----------



## Jingles23

mrsclt said:


> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm due for af on Aug 5. Technically we're ntnp as I'm still breastfeeding #3 but I definitely o'd this cycle. Hubby and I both lost a bunch of weight so we've been a bit more 'active' lately too. So there's a good chance we caught the eggie &#9786;
> 
> Do you get nipple pain during your cycle seeing as your breastfeeding? Mine have been very tender the last two weeks and I'm not even sure i ovulated now, temps not really going up. I gave him cows milk last night they were that sore... tryin to figure out if its just from ovulation or if its something elseClick to expand...

I get nipple pain while nursing once I've ovulated.


----------



## Jingles23

10 dpo and bfn :( Please reassure me that I'm not out yet.


----------



## CiaraH

Your not Jingles, there's still time!


Our babies are born in the same years!
Except we're the other way around, we had a boy then two girls.


----------



## laura109

Mine was not clear till 12dpo jingles & think sone tests ate better than others. Xx


----------



## aharris8812

So...my chest has been feeling heavy.. I think I mentioned that before. But tonight, its been so bad that my "comfy" bra feels like its constricting me, like I can't breathe. When I adjusted it I noticed my nipples hurt. Like burn? Maybe.


----------



## aharris8812

Erhhhmagerrrd!!! My nipples are huge... If I'm not preggo, my body is cruel.. Lol


----------



## Hope42bub

Hey Stephy,

Im on the same boat as well! Have decided to test on thursday as it ll be 12 DPO. Did a test on 9 DPO ( too early :-( ) but got disappointed seeing BFN! Just waiting for thursday now!


----------



## Hope42bub

Jingles23 said:


> 10 dpo and bfn :( Please reassure me that I'm not out yet.

Hi Jingles,
No you are not out until :witch: shows! Even im with u as i got a :bfn:on 9DPO and hoping im still in! I ll do another test on thursday and post if i get BFP! Lets hope all of us get it this cycle! Baby dust to all of u:dust:


----------



## Hope42bub

10 DPO today and just cant wait to do another test but cant see :bfn: again! So obsessed with this 2WW that im not able to concentrate on other things!:growlmad:

Have only been experiencing cramping since a couple of days( hope it was implantation pain) and lower backache! 

:bfp: s anyone yet?


----------



## Hope42bub

laura109 said:


> Mine was not clear till 12dpo jingles & think sone tests ate better than others. Xx

:thumbup: Hoping i ll get my :bfp: too on 12 DPO... Wish me luck!


----------



## laura109

Hope42bub said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was not clear till 12dpo jingles & think sone tests ate better than others. Xx
> 
> :thumbup: Hoping i ll get my :bfp: too on 12 DPO... Wish me luck!Click to expand...

Good luck hun. Its dragging now xx


----------



## London Kiwi

8DPO today and cramping on and off, I really hope its not AF!! 
Im not going to test, going to hold off until she arrives or the day shes due then i'll test. It helps that I only have cheapies at home and the thought of seeing a BFN really puts me off.
Anyone testing today?
Good Luck to all!


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies. This morning ive gone light headed for a few seconds 3 times. Also my nose is a little irritated. Running and im sneezing but not a cold. Im
Not due on till monday according to my phone. Hows everyone x


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> 8DPO today and cramping on and off, I really hope its not AF!!
> Im not going to test, going to hold off until she arrives or the day shes due then i'll test. It helps that I only have cheapies at home and the thought of seeing a BFN really puts me off.
> Anyone testing today?
> Good Luck to all!

Good luck and fingers crossed. Well done for not testing early hun xx


----------



## London Kiwi

AF is due on Sunday for me... I often spot the day before so I think if I don't start spotting on Saturday or get bad cramps then maybe i'll test. 
Im pretty good with not testing. Mainly because I just know its always going to be a BFN...

Light head and running nose - not ideal, nothing worse than feeling rubbish - but if you get that BFP then its worth it!! ;)


----------



## NightRN

Just tested this am I believe 8 dpo, BFN. Still tired as hell and moody. Could just be PMS as usual. We shall see and I am not testing again until the 7th!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Night! 
But you know it yourself... its too early!! So hard not to test though isnt it hun.
Im determined not to test until atleast day before AF unless i suspect she's on the way.


----------



## CiaraH

I tested as well, 8dpo too.
I think I've developed line-o-vision. Ha ha ha 
Sometimes I thought I could see something but could've just been an evap...


----------



## NightRN

So difficult to think of other things ! Like everything in life it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## laura109

Not many days for us now girlies. Tbh i just wasnt my period to come so i can have the usual disappointed feeling i had last time lol x


----------



## StephyB

clara_nb said:


> Hey ladies! I find it so reassuring to know that others are having the exact time same thought processes I am lol I guess misery loves company? I'm 7 DPO today and I've been mostly not having any symptoms except I've been tired. I have a yeast infection (sorry tmi) so I've been dealing with that. I am not going to test until AF is late (I'm due the 6th).. the devastation of the BFN is too much for me.
> 
> As for drinking a beer and "doing too much," I always just have to think of all of the women who become pregnant when they aren't trying. Many of them still drink and do things like home renos before they know! I have a friend who had her wisdom teeth removed (complete with the drugs) and her baby is now 10 and perfectly healthy! So I try not to worry too much about stuff like that. Good luck to all of you!

This is a good thing to keep in mind! SO many people are preggo and don't even know it! And where would we all be if there were no early detection tests, right lol
How are you feeling?


Jingles23 said:


> 10 dpo and bfn :( Please reassure me that I'm not out yet.

You are NOT out yet!! :dust:


aharris8812 said:


> So...my chest has been feeling heavy.. I think I mentioned that before. But tonight, its been so bad that my "comfy" bra feels like its constricting me, like I can't breathe. When I adjusted it I noticed my nipples hurt. Like burn? Maybe.

You're having good symptoms!! Wish I could have something more than cramps!!


Hope42bub said:


> Hey Stephy,
> 
> Im on the same boat as well! Have decided to test on thursday as it ll be 12 DPO. Did a test on 9 DPO ( too early :-( ) but got disappointed seeing BFN! Just waiting for thursday now!

:happydance: Testing buddies!! Although i'm getting cold feet! I almost stopped temping because it's stressing me out lol



London Kiwi said:


> 8DPO today and cramping on and off, I really hope its not AF!!
> Im not going to test, going to hold off until she arrives or the day shes due then i'll test. It helps that I only have cheapies at home and the thought of seeing a BFN really puts me off.
> Anyone testing today?
> Good Luck to all!

I'll be testing at 12dpo on Thursday, IF my temps stay up!!



laura109 said:


> Hi ladies. This morning ive gone light headed for a few seconds 3 times. Also my nose is a little irritated. Running and im sneezing but not a cold. Im
> Not due on till monday according to my phone. Hows everyone x

I had a head cold during my 2ww when i was preggo with my little guy!



NightRN said:


> Just tested this am I believe 8 dpo, BFN. Still tired as hell and moody. Could just be PMS as usual. We shall see and I am not testing again until the 7th!

Sorry hun...but still LOTS of time for that BFP!! How are you feeling?! I'm tired too!


CiaraH said:


> I tested as well, 8dpo too.
> I think I've developed line-o-vision. Ha ha ha
> Sometimes I thought I could see something but could've just been an evap...

Any pics?! 


NightRN said:


> So difficult to think of other things ! Like everything in life it will happen when the time is right.

I hear you!! I am trying to stay busy but it's SO hard!!



laura109 said:


> Not many days for us now girlies. Tbh i just wasnt my period to come so i can have the usual disappointed feeling i had last time lol x

So close for us!! Yet it still feels so far away lol...How are you feeling?


I feel like we should make a list of who is in the group and which days we are testing/expecting AF to show so we can all keep track?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

A lot of ladies joining for their two.:) fx'd for all of you! Can't wait to see who gets lucky!


----------



## StephyB

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> A lot of ladies joining for their two.:) fx'd for all of you! Can't wait to see who gets lucky!

How are you feeling?! Any symptoms?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Thanks for asking Stephy. :) Not totally sure when I O-ed. Will start opks next cycle. AF is due between next Monday and wednesday. A lot of cramping in my lower back to the point where I have to be careful what I'm lifting or it gets worse. On and off twinges in the low pelvic area. And easily irritated. Lol that seems about it. 

How're you doing/feeling? When are you due for AF?


----------



## CiaraH

Nothing I could get a picture of Stephy.
The earliest I've ever gotten a bfp has been 9dpo and I've read some not so good reviews about the sensitivity of cheapies I've currently got. 
Hoping the frers arrive tomorrow then I can stop driving myself crazy!


----------



## London Kiwi

This is actually really exciting!
Someone needs that BFP! Hopefully numerous ladies or all of us :) 
If I avoid going anywhere that sells FRERs then i'll be able to hold out on testing as im not sure about my internet cheapies.
I have also given up on buying OPKs. The digis were costing a fortune and nothing was happening so thought may as well still have nothing happen but at no cost! ;)


----------



## CiaraH

We weren't trying....
But I'm not entirely sure when I o'd after getting the implant out (it was causing issues).

The longer I wait though the more I think I'll be disappointed if I'm not. 
My husband's adamant he's done, I'd probably have 100. 
Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Calcifer

Eeeek so, i'm due my af around 7th i think.... For some reason this month I am 100% sure i'm pregnant. I can't explain it. I just have these symptoms that are not normal at all. Anyway so far i'm getting bfn on all tests including cheapos. With my last pregnancy i was negative on the day of my missed period and only got a faint bfp five days later.... I was hoping for earlier this time lol. Anyone else here with me, getting bfn but sure that there's something brewing? My mate thinks i'm nuts and that i'm defo not pg.


----------



## London Kiwi

Ooooh Calcifer - sometimes you just know! 
What symptoms are you experiencing?
I so hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## StephyB

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Thanks for asking Stephy. :) Not totally sure when I O-ed. Will start opks next cycle. AF is due between next Monday and wednesday. A lot of cramping in my lower back to the point where I have to be careful what I'm lifting or it gets worse. On and off twinges in the low pelvic area. And easily irritated. Lol that seems about it.
> 
> How're you doing/feeling? When are you due for AF?

Those all sound like good signs! I was easily irritated all weekend as well lol
AF is due on Saturday :(


----------



## StephyB

London Kiwi said:


> This is actually really exciting!
> Someone needs that BFP! Hopefully numerous ladies or all of us :)
> If I avoid going anywhere that sells FRERs then i'll be able to hold out on testing as im not sure about my internet cheapies.
> I have also given up on buying OPKs. The digis were costing a fortune and nothing was happening so thought may as well still have nothing happen but at no cost! ;)

lol I don't have any FRERs in the house for this exact reason!! AND i stopped doing opks as well...they were SO $$ and my long cycles weren't helping!!



CiaraH said:


> We weren't trying....
> But I'm not entirely sure when I o'd after getting the implant out (it was causing issues).
> 
> The longer I wait though the more I think I'll be disappointed if I'm not.
> My husband's adamant he's done, I'd probably have 100.
> Ha ha ha ha

I had mine taken out as it was causing me issues too...are your cycles pretty regular? Mine were more regular with my IUD, now they are getting long again :(


----------



## CiaraH

I had none at all until I came close to the 1 year mark, then I bled for 10 days and started getting dizzy so I had it removed.
Stopped bleeding for 4, bled again for 5, then 3 weeks later had the worst/heaviest period that was more like PP bleeding. 
And now here I am. 

Based on the bleeding my app thinks I'm 8dpo. Meaning I would've o'd at 12 days. 
But I'm not sure....


----------



## laura109

CiaraH said:


> Nothing I could get a picture of Stephy.
> The earliest I've ever gotten a bfp has been 9dpo and I've read some not so good reviews about the sensitivity of cheapies I've currently got.
> Hoping the frers arrive tomorrow then I can stop driving myself crazy!

My tests heve bad reviews too so ive ordered better ones. The ones i have are one step of amazon and alot of people have said they are rubbish x


----------



## laura109

I feel abit convinced this month. But im probably wrong.
I have ordered some more tests with better reviews and i may test thursday or friday depends when they arrive.


----------



## CiaraH

Mine are the One Step ones from eBay.


----------



## laura109

I actually feel mildy sickly at the mo. Could be hungry though lol x


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

StephyB said:


> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking Stephy. :) Not totally sure when I O-ed. Will start opks next cycle. AF is due between next Monday and wednesday. A lot of cramping in my lower back to the point where I have to be careful what I'm lifting or it gets worse. On and off twinges in the low pelvic area. And easily irritated. Lol that seems about it.
> 
> How're you doing/feeling? When are you due for AF?
> 
> Those all sound like good signs! I was easily irritated all weekend as well lol
> AF is due on Saturday :(Click to expand...

I rarely ever get irritated so easily. I came off bcp and this is cycle#2 ttc #1. My body and hormones could still be regulating. Hence the irritability. But I'm hoping it's a Lil bean instead. Lol 
You're wait is shorter than mine. ;) I have to wait until next week. OH and I have been going out and keeping busy so that's been helping.


----------



## lucy_smith

its all sounding promising in this thread!! :D

hoping we gets some bfps in here ! :D 

think im 10dpo, managed to stop myself from testing this morning! :D 
but that was only because i was getting up early and in a rush out the door, think i might test tomorrow, only got 1 cheapie and 3 preg tests for my cbfm! 


someone suggested having a list of when everyone is due af? 

if you want to reply with when you are dues next af i can edit the 1st post ?? 
will try and keep it up to date :/ lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Awesome Lucy!
AF is due for me on Sunday 7th
I look forward to seeing the list... I feel that there will be a few BFPs in this group!


----------



## laura109

Mine is monday the 8th.


----------



## NightRN

AF due the 7th! Hard to convince myself not to test until then! Anyone having weird dreams??


----------



## StephyB

Af is due for me on the 6th! Hoping she stud far away!


----------



## Jingles23

Af is due somewhere between Aug 5 and 9


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

NightRN said:


> AF due the 7th! Hard to convince myself not to test until then! Anyone having weird dreams??

I'm glad you asked. I have had a few weird dreams this last week lol. Glad I'm not alone in that.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

AF is due Aug 10 if this cycle is as long as the last.


----------



## lucy_smith

i will make a list later on this morning!! 

update.... took a test and bfn :( suprise suprise 
might have shed a little tear this morning..... the thought of af turning up is just heartbreaking


----------



## lucy_smith

i had a dream about taking a test and getting a bfp and then the test fade :/ strange

what are your dreams about ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Weird dreams... yes!
I had a dream last night that I moved to Russia of all places. Bizarre!

I have had a mild cramp in my stomach for a couple of days now which is quite unusual for me. I feel like im out and its AF reminding me far too early that she's on her way.

Sorry to hear about your BFN Lucy... its prob still too early!


----------



## laura109

I am waiting impatiently for some tests i ordered monday. Not sure if the postman would of been by now. I also got a bfn on a one step dip test but ive read that they are not good at picking up early bfp so ive paid abit more for some midstream plastic tests. I am so weak i wanted to wait this time. Feels like the longest two week wait ever x


----------



## laura109

My tests came. I have got to hold off for a few hours now and i will test this afternoon, if its a bfn i am going to leave it and see if af arrives monday. I really hope theres a faint line x


----------



## StephyB

Hi ladies!!
Lucy - what dpo are you? I think it's still too early. There's a calculator on countdowntoprecnancy.com that gives statistics for test by days past ovulation. 

I had a dream that my mother in law had a baby LOL so weird!!!
My temp was 36.87 this morning. I keep praying for high temps! 
Does anyone chart in this thread? 

Laura - I was just going to say, the only thing keeping me from not testing is the fact that I have no tests in the house lol. I better get some today! 
Post some pics after you test!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Good Luck Laura - fingers crossed!
:dust:


----------



## laura109

Thanks ladies. I should be 9 or 10dpo so could be too early but i cant resist. I will post pics if theres a hint of a line. I had a wee at 10.45 so need to wait longer yet i guess. X


----------



## CiaraH

My frers just arrived too!


----------



## laura109

Are you testing today too ciara?? Ive read not to drink much before testing so the wee is more concentrated. I always thought drinking loads was good lol


----------



## CiaraH

I just did, bfn. Shockingly! Ha ha ha 

Should've waited until tonight. 
My pm pee's always been better.


----------



## laura109

Whats pm stand for hun? When are you due af? Still hope yet. What cycle length do you have? Mines 25 days x


----------



## CiaraH

Pm as in evening pee. Lol

I think I'm due around the 8th.
Can't be sure on cycles either, I've not long had the implant out but before I had my youngest it was between 29+31 days. 

Not really got a lot to go on! Ha ha ha


----------



## laura109

Same here i dont know when i ovulate dtd day 9 and 11 like to think that covered day 9-12 at least. Getting pregnant seems so complicated it amazes me how many people have a one night stand and fall


----------



## CiaraH

I think I o'd on cd13, we had dtd on 11, 12 and 14.
So we'll see what happens...


----------



## Jingles23

I'll be picking up a few more dollar store test today. Having a few symptoms. I'm 12 dpo.


----------



## CiaraH

Are you testing today Jingles?


----------



## laura109

Bfn for me too. X


----------



## CiaraH

Awwww :-(

When are you testing next?
I've got one test left, I'll need to use it wisely! Lol


----------



## laura109

I dont know whether to do one friday aghhh lol. Do you think im out as af is due in 5 days?


----------



## CiaraH

Not at all!
A lot of things can happen in 5 days.


----------



## StephyB

Sorry about your bfn ladies - lots can still happen!! 

Still sending lots of :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## laura109

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## StephyB

laura109 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

I read this yesterday too Laura and it made me want to wait until after AF is due. I'm horrible! As soon as I enter the 2ww, I say "I'm going to test early on day ____ " and then as I get closer and closer to AF due date, I get so scared and wait lol

With my little guy, I held off until 16dpo lol


----------



## CiaraH

Yeah, but we'll all still test far too early anyway!
Ha ha ha ha


----------



## NightRN

I have one test left as well, I am holding out! I feel pmsy tho l, we will see. So anyway, last night I decided to test my husband using one of the otc sperm check kit. LoL this is our 7th cycle of ttc. Well he passed it with flying colors! So funny i have been soo crazy latley.


----------



## mrsclt

Well I dont think AF is due till the 14th now, temps were quite hard to read... dunno, I'm either 5dpo or 2dpo, temp only went up for 2 days last week then dropped, but temp went way up yesterday, was hoping it'd be up this morning but my little guy has decided that he's wide awake and it's time to play at 3am! So I'm not gonna get a reliable temp today :( but i think its safe to say 2dpo is likely as the nipple pain has only just gone away FINALLY!!! 
Got my fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## Jingles23

Bfn again today. Might see a bit of a shadow but that could just be wishful thinking.


----------



## pooch

I'm due on the 8th and we've been NTNP for like 4 months now...and every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant. Last month I actually had BFPs but then had a really bad period so I chalked it up to a chemical. They always say you're really fertile after a miscarriage or chemical so here's hoping! I have a bunch of internet cheapies so I've already tested with BFNs, not sure why I waste them?!?
I have been STARVING the past few days to where nothing can satisfy me...and I just had to take a quick nap and now I want a bag of potato chips (thankfully I don't have any in the house).


----------



## laura109

I felt like Af was coming abit ago and feel abit down tonight. I think i have got to try and not obsess anymore this month. I think im out even though its 4 more days from tomorrow. X


----------



## Hope42bub

Hey all lovely ladies,

I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure! 

Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160804_093302.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## StephyB

Hope42bub said:


> Hey all lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure!
> 
> Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:

A HUGE congratulations!! That's a pretty darn strong faint line!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## NightRN

Awesome! There is one ! Now we need more!! Lol Im happy for you and wish you the best of luck :happydance:


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hope42bub said:


> Hey all lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure!
> 
> Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:

Congratulations! :) fantastic news. I'm glad to find ally see a couple positive tests this week. Can I ask why you were so sure you were pregnant?


----------



## laura109

Awww congratulations how many dpo are you xxx


----------



## laura109

Just seen 12 days lol eeek so happy for u x


----------



## CiaraH

Hope42bub said:


> Hey all lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure!
> 
> Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:



Congratulations!!

That's not very faint!! Lol!


----------



## Hope42bub

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Hope42bub said:
> 
> 
> Hey all lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure!
> 
> Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations! :) fantastic news. I'm glad to find ally see a couple positive tests this week. Can I ask why you were so sure you were pregnant?Click to expand...

Hello dear,
Thanks a lot!
I was very sure this time coz i never get any cramp until the day AF arrives.This time i had mild cramps from 4-5 dpo and intense ones on 9-10 DPO that's when implantation happened i believe. Also, i dont feel dizzy or extreme saliva otherwise. So i could guess from these symptoms that I'm def pregnant!


----------



## laura109

Bet you are feeling amazing today xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats on the BFP! Thats awesome news.

I think im out. Well I dunno, bit confused!
Im 10DPO today (AF due Sunday) and I started spotting a little yesterday, I have cramps like AF is on the way - been like that all week. I dont normally cramp that much and AF is never early - BUT.... I dont feel like its implantation, i definitely think im out - guess i'll wait and see what today brings!


----------



## laura109

I also feel like i am out. Im half tempted to do a test again this afternoon but I really shouldn't. Im 10dpo today according to an online implantation calculator so i was putting myself a day further x


----------



## StephyB

Just got my :bfp: at 12dpo!!! :happydance:
The line came up almost as soon as the test line!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## CiaraH

StephyB said:


> Just got my :bfp: at 12dpo!!! :happydance:
> The line came up almost as soon as the test line!!!


Congratulations Stephy!!


----------



## laura109

Awww yay congrats is this your first test this cycle? X


----------



## pooch

Tested at like 4am when I had to get up to pee...woke up a couple hours later to what I thought was an evap. Took another one and this showed up right away. I think I'm 10 DPO.


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats ladies!!! x

Any symptoms worth noting?


----------



## pooch

HUNGER like no matter what and how much I eat I'm STARVING
Slightly tired in the afternoon
Slightly crampy today


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Awww yayy! It's so wonderful to see some bfp's in here. Congrats to you blessed ladies. Let's keep our fx'd for some more. ;)


----------



## CiaraH

I think I'm 10dpo, don't even have anything worth squinting at. :(

LOL!


----------



## pooch

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## StephyB

laura109 said:


> Awww yay congrats is this your first test this cycle? X

Thank you!!
Yes - it was my first test this cycle - I was holding out until today and almost got scared at the last second lol


----------



## StephyB

pooch said:


> Tested at like 4am when I had to get up to pee...woke up a couple hours later to what I thought was an evap. Took another one and this showed up right away. I think I'm 9 DPO.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## StephyB

London Kiwi said:


> Congrats ladies!!! x
> 
> Any symptoms worth noting?

Thanks!
Nothing crazy.....I have been cramping on and off since O - 2-5dpo cramps were really bad
My sore bb's gave it away - I thought it was in my head but they were sore


----------



## lucy_smith

congrats on the BFPs girls!!!!!!!!

i have updated the 1st message to include a list, pretty sure i have missed someone out so shout to me or pm me and let me know!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

well i have gotten spotting today so think af is officially around the corner :(


----------



## CiaraH

lucy_smith said:


> congrats on the BFPs girls!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have updated the 1st message to include a list, pretty sure i have missed someone out so shout to me or pm me and let me know!!!



You missed me! :)
Think I'm due the 8th....


----------



## CiaraH

lucy_smith said:


> well i have gotten spotting today so think af is officially around the corner :(



Hope it doesn't come to anything....


----------



## lucy_smith

ooops sorry!!!! 
your added now :D


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

lucy_smith said:


> well i have gotten spotting today so think af is officially around the corner :(

Awww sorry to hear you're spotting. Let us know if AF comes out full blown. *hugs*


----------



## laura109

CiaraH said:


> I think I'm 10dpo, don't even have anything worth squinting at. :(
> 
> LOL!

Me neither, i think there would be a line by now even a faint one if i was pregnant. Gutted lol but so happy others have got good news today x


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm 10dpo, don't even have anything worth squinting at. :(
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Me neither, i think there would be a line by now even a faint one if i was pregnant. Gutted lol but so happy others have got good news today xClick to expand...


That's what I've been thinking too, all my others have been 9/10dpo.


----------



## clara_nb

lucy_smith said:


> congrats on the BFPs girls!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have updated the 1st message to include a list, pretty sure i have missed someone out so shout to me or pm me and let me know!!!

I am due to start AF on Aug 6... hoping it stays away!!!


----------



## jwilly

I am due the 10th if you could add me to the front page as well!!


----------



## Hope42bub

StephyB said:


> Just got my :bfp: at 12dpo!!! :happydance:
> The line came up almost as soon as the test line!!!

Yaaayyyy!! Congratulations dear!!! And same pinch for 12 DPO BFP :happydance: Sticky baby dust to u! :dust:


----------



## Hope42bub

lucy_smith said:


> well i have gotten spotting today so think af is officially around the corner :(

Hey dear,
Spotting can also happen if implantation occurs. So dont worry! Ur not out until AF comes!


----------



## Hope42bub

laura109 said:


> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm 10dpo, don't even have anything worth squinting at. :(
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Me neither, i think there would be a line by now even a faint one if i was pregnant. Gutted lol but so happy others have got good news today xClick to expand...

Test when ur 12 DPO. As per the countdowntopregnancy website, chances to women showing up BFP is more from 12 DPO onwards! Baby dust to u! :dust:


----------



## Hope42bub

pooch said:


> Tested at like 4am when I had to get up to pee...woke up a couple hours later to what I thought was an evap. Took another one and this showed up right away. I think I'm 9 DPO.

Wow! Congratulations dear!! :dust:


----------



## mrsclt

Hope42bub said:


> Hey all lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm excited to share my happy news that i got a :bfp: (faint) today with FMU! Attached the pic as well! Controlled myself to test yesterday and did it today as i was pretty confident that i was pregnant! My AF is due on 7th and will test again on my missed period day as well just to be doubly sure!
> 
> Hope all of you get your BFPs soon! Baby dust to all of you! :dust:

Congratulations on your bfp!

I finally got my crosshairs this morning so I'm 3dpo. Due on the 14th and will be testing then, maybe a day earlier. I got a positive test at 11dpo last time so hoping it happens this time too. With temps being so all over i was thinking I missed O or wasn't going to, but the one day we did it last week turned out to be O day so fingers crossed!

How's everyone else going?


----------



## London Kiwi

So many BFPs which is great to see! :)

Like you Lucy, I have a bit of spotting so I think i'm out this month. My spotting has only been very little and started about 2 days ago. There was nothing there this morning, but a little again just now.
AF is due Sunday and im never early - but this month i just feel that AF is playing a cruel game with me and she'll be here any minute!!

Fingers crossed for more BFPs!! :dust:


----------



## NightRN

I feel like taking a test today. 12 dpo but I know I should hold off!


----------



## lucy_smith

af turned up this morning ..... suppose i would rather it turned up earlier rather than late. 
so onto another cycle ...

good luck everyone!!! hoping we get some more bfps!


----------



## clara_nb

lucy_smith said:


> af turned up this morning ..... suppose i would rather it turned up earlier rather than late.
> so onto another cycle ...
> 
> good luck everyone!!! hoping we get some more bfps!

Sorry Lucy. Hoping next month is your month!


----------



## CiaraH

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/20160805_143634_zpsvtlix3r2.jpg

Evap?

The dye on these took ages to clear....


----------



## StephyB

lucy_smith said:


> af turned up this morning ..... suppose i would rather it turned up earlier rather than late.
> so onto another cycle ...
> 
> good luck everyone!!! hoping we get some more bfps!

I'm so sorry hunny :hugs:


----------



## lucy_smith

CiaraH said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/20160805_143634_zpsvtlix3r2.jpg
> 
> Evap?
> 
> The dye on these took ages to clear....

sorry but i cant see much, wish i could help but for some reason my screen only shows up really strong lines, hope someone else can help you!


----------



## laura109

Bfn today for me if i ovulated on day 11 that makes me 10dpo i have turned into a crazy tester and i know deep down its unlikely now with 3 days till af x


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/20160805_143634_zpsvtlix3r2.jpg
> 
> Evap?
> 
> The dye on these took ages to clear....
> 
> sorry but i cant see much, wish i could help but for some reason my screen only shows up really strong lines, hope someone else can help you!Click to expand...

I cant see anything either but fx xxx


----------



## Calcifer

Ugh so I'm 14DPO today, it's CD26 and so far I'm only getting BFN.... i thought i saw an evap line on a cheap test, but FRER was stark white. I feel pregnant though. I just do and it's killing me to wait. AF due Sunday. Surely I'd be showing something on FRER? :dohh:


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Calcifer said:


> Ugh so I'm 14DPO today, it's CD26 and so far I'm only getting BFN.... i thought i saw an evap line on a cheap test, but FRER was stark white. I feel pregnant though. I just do and it's killing me to wait. AF due Sunday. Surely I'd be showing something on FRER? :dohh:

Have been pregnant before and found out so soon? Everyone is different and you may just take more time to make hcg. Fxd!


----------



## Jingles23

Af started this morning. Not too upset as I finally had a normal cycle since having my ds 10 months ago.


----------



## clara_nb

AF arrived right on schedule this morning here, too, Jingles. Let's hope next month is our month!


----------



## CiaraH

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/Mobile%20Uploads/20160806_124533_zpssue0inyb.jpg


New test, this one didn't disappear like the other one. 
Just feels quite late compared to my others....


----------



## CiaraH

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/Mobile%20Uploads/20160806_131330_zpsfhkttqp4.jpg


Same test a bit later.


----------



## NightRN

Im out... agian. So sad. Im going to try to not do this to myself next month


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Sorry to hear that NightRN. Hopefully next cycle is your lucky one. :)


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Clara sounds like it could be an evap if those were taken after. I see more of something on your second picture. Fxd for you!


----------



## CiaraH

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Clara sounds like it could be an evap if those were taken after. I see more of something on your second picture. Fxd for you!



The second picture was only a few minutes after, once the dye had cleared. 
Since had a +ve on a frer too. 

It looks grey in the picture but definitely pink IRL, even my husband sees it. Lol!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

How many dpo are you? I see it too.


----------



## CiaraH

At the earliest, 10dpo, latest, 12dpo.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Well hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## laura109

Good luck ciara i think i see something. Af should get ne in the next 48 hours so i think i am out. Bfn again today. I hope next month i can avoid all this lol x


----------



## mrsclt

Wow, is that 4 bfps? Sorry for those who had AF show. Hopefully august is going to be your month! 

I'm due in seven days, 6dpo now and driving myself crazy! Been going back and forth between my current chart and my pregnant chart from 3 years ago. So many similarities, and its a different temp pattern to my non pregnant charts. Rationally I know it doesn't mean anything until AF or BFP, but I can't help getting my hopes up! Same slight dip at 5dpo, with higher temp 6 dpo, same cm. Also the hungry feeling and slight diarrhea (tmi sorry) on 6 dpo too... also temps have been a similar slow rising in a curve, rather than the jagged up and down temps of my AF charts... i know I'm reading too much into it....
Going nuts!!!


----------



## laura109

mrsclt said:


> Wow, is that 4 bfps? Sorry for those who had AF show. Hopefully august is going to be your month!
> 
> I'm due in seven days, 6dpo now and driving myself crazy! Been going back and forth between my current chart and my pregnant chart from 3 years ago. So many similarities, and its a different temp pattern to my non pregnant charts. Rationally I know it doesn't mean anything until AF or BFP, but I can't help getting my hopes up! Same slight dip at 5dpo, with higher temp 6 dpo, same cm. Also the hungry feeling and slight diarrhea (tmi sorry) on 6 dpo too... also temps have been a similar slow rising in a curve, rather than the jagged up and down temps of my AF charts... i know I'm reading too much into it....
> Going nuts!!!

Hiya!! I know how you feel it starts to feel a drag a week before. The tests im using have mixed reviews and some say it did not detect anything when other tests said positive. They are sensitive 6 days before af ones from amazon. I know deep down i got a bfn yesterday because its not my month. It seems most people get a bfp between 10/12dpo. I know i do not know exactly when i ovulate but i think i covered day 10 11 12 and we dtd late day 9 and 11. Just frustrating when you time everything and it still doesn't work. Fingers crossed for you this month xx


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> Good luck ciara i think i see something. Af should get ne in the next 48 hours so i think i am out. Bfn again today. I hope next month i can avoid all this lol x

Thank you Laura. 


I was cramping yesterday and thought af was on it's way early. 
There's still time, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## London Kiwi

AF got me too damn her! 
Onwards and upwards - next month is just around the corner ladies!
A lot of BFPs here in this group it's so positive and encouraging to see! Here's to more next month ladies! &#128536;


----------



## laura109

24 hours to go for me. Im sure she will be here bright and early tomorrow i am not even tempted to test today lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Good Luck Laura!


----------



## CiaraH

Fingers crossed for you Laura!


----------



## lucy_smith

Jingles23 said:


> Af started this morning. Not too upset as I finally had a normal cycle since having my ds 10 months ago.

sorry af started !! :( 

but we will be here for your next cycle ! :) at least thats your cycles getting back to normal


----------



## lucy_smith

clara_nb said:


> AF arrived right on schedule this morning here, too, Jingles. Let's hope next month is our month!

sorry af turned up!! :( 

hope next month is our month!


----------



## lucy_smith

CiaraH said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/Mobile%20Uploads/20160806_131330_zpsfhkttqp4.jpg
> 
> 
> Same test a bit later.


i thin i see something!!! :D fingers crossed for you :D 
better take another test and see if it gets darker


----------



## lucy_smith

mrsclt said:


> Wow, is that 4 bfps? Sorry for those who had AF show. Hopefully august is going to be your month!
> 
> I'm due in seven days, 6dpo now and driving myself crazy! Been going back and forth between my current chart and my pregnant chart from 3 years ago. So many similarities, and its a different temp pattern to my non pregnant charts. Rationally I know it doesn't mean anything until AF or BFP, but I can't help getting my hopes up! Same slight dip at 5dpo, with higher temp 6 dpo, same cm. Also the hungry feeling and slight diarrhea (tmi sorry) on 6 dpo too... also temps have been a similar slow rising in a curve, rather than the jagged up and down temps of my AF charts... i know I'm reading too much into it....
> Going nuts!!!


got my fingers crossed for you!!! sounds promising, keep us posted on how your doing!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> AF got me too damn her!
> Onwards and upwards - next month is just around the corner ladies!
> A lot of BFPs here in this group it's so positive and encouraging to see! Here's to more next month ladies! &#128536;

sorry !! i know! thats 4 now! unless i have missed someone ?? hoping the rest of us can follow on soon 
:D


----------



## lucy_smith

I NEED YOUR ADVICE LADIES!! 

just looked at my cycle on my cbfm. i got my 1st peak test on day 17. but my cycle was only 27 days long...... 10 days from pos ovulation to af? anyone else only 10 days difference ?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hey Lucy, your info on the side bar says you're expecting?

I'm sorry I can't be much help to you. I don't temp and haven't used opks last cycle or this cycle. I'll be starting opks next time if this one doesn't work. I think it could be possible though. Why not? I've heard stories of women ovulating at all different parts of their cycle and getting pregnant. So idk.


----------



## mrsclt

Well i had a temp dip yesterday, but the little man was hogging the bed and covers all night, temp was right up again this morning so I'm thinking the lack of blankets is why it dropped. Been noticing some cramps, like sharp little twinges in the area just above my pubic bone, and feels kinda warm? only really happens when i stand up... could mean anything but hoping its a sign. Also been very gassy, and left boob is sorta tingly, but that may be from nursing, he's been biting a bit lately. Test in 4 days!


----------



## mrsclt

lucy_smith said:


> I NEED YOUR ADVICE LADIES!!
> 
> just looked at my cycle on my cbfm. i got my 1st peak test on day 17. but my cycle was only 27 days long...... 10 days from pos ovulation to af? anyone else only 10 days difference ?

My lp is 11 days. They say implantation happens between day 6 and 12 dpo, with day 9 most common. So a 10 day lp shouldn't affect your chances of conceiving too much. Ive heard of ladies using vitex to try and increase their lp, maybe look into that?


----------



## laura109

Morning ladies af is due today. Period cramps last night but nothing this morning. Ive had bfn all the way through tww so just waiting for her to appear today. X


----------



## CiaraH

lucy_smith said:


> CiaraH said:
> 
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/Mobile%20Uploads/20160806_131330_zpsfhkttqp4.jpg
> 
> 
> Same test a bit later.
> 
> 
> i thin i see something!!! :D fingers crossed for you :D
> better take another test and see if it gets darkerClick to expand...




Thank you Lucy!
This is from yesterday, waiting on my digis arriving. 
Hopefully today!


https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/CiaraH354/Mobile%20Uploads/20160808_125237_zps5o9rkmoo.jpg


----------



## laura109

Ciara that's definitely a bfp yay xx


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> Ciara that's definitely a bfp yay xx


Still not entirely sure it's sunk in yet. 
Ha ha ha 


Are you testing or just waiting it out today?


----------



## laura109

Im just waiting it out because ive read that you have creamy cm extra and i dint have any. I know im not pregnant vecause ny tests are 10mui and by now they should be picking it up. I just want to get af here now so i can try again next month lol 

How are you feeling. On the 2nd test how many dpo are u? Bet you are feeling so happy &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832; xx


----------



## laura109

I read that before af is due people have creamy cm when pregnant and i dont have any at the moment thats meant to say lol x


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> Im just waiting it out because ive read that you have creamy cm extra and i dint have any. I know im not pregnant vecause ny tests are 10mui and by now they should be picking it up. I just want to get af here now so i can try again next month lol
> 
> How are you feeling. On the 2nd test how many dpo are u? Bet you are feeling so happy &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; xx

Not everyone has extra cm, I didn't and don't usually until later on. 

With all my others I've tested positive 9/10dpo. This time it wasn't until 12dpo, the second test is 14dpo.
Just depends when you implant.

I feel fine, I don't usually get any particular symptoms, although with my last pregnancy I ended up lactose intolerant. O_O
Really don't fancy that again!


----------



## laura109

Aww bless you!! Well all the best with your pregnancy. 

Just had my first tiny streak so the witch got me this month as expected. I am out. But 9 days till its time to try again


----------



## CiaraH

Sorry Laura. :(

I have everything crossed for you for this time!!


----------



## laura109

Ok i now have period cramps but that streak of blood has turned into nothing so far. This doesn't feel normal for me at all.


----------



## CiaraH

Test!!

Can't believe you still haven't. 
Clearly I have no self control! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## laura109

Was a bfn and i still have not come on. Tmi but when i wipe im not even spotting. I dont get it i had a bath last night because I felt the heavy ache which usually means the next day af will be there first thing.


----------



## laura109

For the last 5 cycles ive always been 25 days. X


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

AF due tomorrow and I'm super crampy. I have VERY watery cm. Also had watery cm last cycle. Darn. I'm still crossing my fingers but this doesn't feel like my lucky cycle. Hopefully it will be for some of you.


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> Was a bfn and i still have not come on. Tmi but when i wipe im not even spotting. I dont get it i had a bath last night because I felt the heavy ache which usually means the next day af will be there first thing.


That sucks, sorry af is messing you around. :(


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I went from having very watery cm last night to thicker and not quite clear cm this morning. Wish AF would come already so I know what's going on.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hang in there Laura. I'm sure spotting is really frustrating.


----------



## laura109

Af has still not arrived i have had period pains all day but no bleeding apart from one speck. I am feeling very confused tonight. I never get period pains without bleeding &#55357;&#56852; xx


----------



## laura109

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> I went from having very watery cm last night to thicker and not quite clear cm this morning. Wish AF would come already so I know what's going on.



Feeling your pain hun. Hope you get the answer soon x


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I didn't see when AF is due for you laura. Are you past due?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Ugh. The cramps this time around are more intense. I haven't tested at all this cycle. Waiting to see if AF comes first since last cycle I was let down from BFNs. Trying to stay calm.


----------



## laura109

I should of been on today so its only 1 day late. My cycles have been 25 days fir six months. I feel drained and sickly tonight and actually want af to turn up. I dont like feeling like this at all. When are you due af? X


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Must be nice to be on 25 day cycles. ;) I'm due tomorrow for AF. Today I was having some pretty uncomfortable tummy cramps. I don't usually get those but who knows. Our bodies seem to change just when we're getting gather hang of our symptoms lol.


----------



## mrsclt

Well i had some watery cm yesterday with a slight brown tinge to it, old blood? Probably not a great sign for me... anyone know if a regular hpt, not an early one, can be used if your late but you have a shorter lp? On the odd chance AF doesn't show sunday I wont be able to help myself and I'll wanna test, but i only have the regular tests. Frer are way too expensive here in Oz. Reckon they'll still be accurate?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Mrsclt, that's a good question. I would still try to wait 14 days after O. Because by the time implantation happens you still need that time after to produce enough hcg. Even if your lp is shorter than most I'd still wait. Regardless my fx'd for ya. :) let us know how it turns out for you. This seems to be a lucky thread.


----------



## mrsclt

I hope so, been ttc #2 for about 14 or 15 months now...


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Awww, sorry that your journey has taken so long. Hoping you get a sticky bean soon. :)

Bump!


----------



## laura109

Morning ladies. Af is two days late for the first time since having dd. still no flow had some scanty questionable cm with beige dots in it? Had one slightly darker patch but that was at 7 am. Its now 8.45 and mainly dry and no spotting accept cm looks ever so slightly tinged. Going to check every 30 mins and nothing on pad whatsoever x


----------



## London Kiwi

Ooohh Laura, fingers crossed for you! 
You're totally not out yet :)


----------



## CiaraH

laura109 said:


> Morning ladies. Af is two days late for the first time since having dd. still no flow had some scanty questionable cm with beige dots in it? Had one slightly darker patch but that was at 7 am. Its now 8.45 and mainly dry and no spotting accept cm looks ever so slightly tinged. Going to check every 30 mins and nothing on pad whatsoever x



Are you still using those one step tests?


----------



## laura109

I tested yesterday with one yeah bfn but got no more till tomorrow. Ive just been out and the teeny spots have got and i had a load of watery/creamy cm but nothing on pad. Ladies i dont know what could be causing it :-(


----------



## laura109

Have gone*


----------



## CiaraH

I'd definitely be trying another test.


----------



## laura109

Ive just brought a sainsburys own and clear blue. Waiting till i need a wee because ive been weeing all day. 

I feel so stressed now x


----------



## laura109

How are u today ciara


----------



## CiaraH

I'm good thank you, got a really sore left ear though. 
Doesn't feel like an ear infection, just painful. 


Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Let us know when you test laura. 

TMI alert lol
So idk if I'm the only one who experiences this but at some point before AF I can smell my period coming down there. Don't think I don't have good hygiene because I do. It must be something in the blood. Unfortunately I haven't tracked how long before AF I notice, only that it happens. AF is due tonight and no special smell. Sooo.. we'll see what happens.


----------



## laura109

Bfn. So confused. Aww its gutting when af signs arrive. Ive had all signs of mine and nothing. Hope the witch stays away xx


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww sorry to hear laura. Be prepared for whichever way it goes. But of course we are all hoping you get your bfp soon. You're not out till the witch shows.


----------



## mrsclt

Trying not to get my hopes up, but I almost fell out of bed this morning when i saw my temp... last few days were 36.40, 36.49, then 36.53. This morning it was 36.68!!! I have never, ever had that high a temp without being sick since i first started temping over 3 years ago. I know triphasic charts dont always mean a baby, but i cant help getting hopefull. Also i havent gotten the sore nips this cycle just before af is due... or my usual acne... Period due in 2 days, i can see myself forking out for a frer tonight or tomorrow when i go food shopping, even though I swear every cycle I'm not gonna waste my money lol.
 



Attached Files:







ovuview_chart.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Soo, on another thread someone told me to just test already and I figured why not. I did and it's positive!
I can hardly believe it lol.


----------



## mrsclt

Wow, congratulations :D so thats 5 bfps on this thread, must be a lucky thread!


----------



## mrsclt

HOLY F'N S#!T!!! I am actually shaking right now! After 14 or 15 months (lost track) we finally got our BFP! Its not even a frer, its a regular first response and the line came up before the dye had even finished moving across! Even my last positive test didn't come up this bright. My heart is racing right now... think i need to sit down...


----------



## mrsclt

mrsclt said:


> HOLY F'N S#!T!!! I am actually shaking right now! After 14 or 15 months (lost track) we finally got our BFP! Its not even a frer, its a regular first response and the line came up before the dye had even finished moving across! Even my last positive test didn't come up this bright. My heart is racing right now... think i need to sit down...

Sorry pic didnt load first time
 



Attached Files:







14709815115401256488995.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## CiaraH

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## lucy_smith

congrats puppy luv!!!!
how many dpo are you ???


----------



## lucy_smith

congrats mrsclt!!! 
how many dpo are you ??

this thread is super lucky! 6bfp!!!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

how many ladies ares till waiting on af? laura?


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats ladies!
This is a lucky thread... I better stay here so im lucky next month :)

So exciting!!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Congrats mrsclt. I just experienced that yesterday and I'm still in shock haha. I believe I'm around 18 now?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Took a digital and it said pregnant: 2-3 :D


----------



## laura109

Congratulations on your bfp!!

I went to the doctors yesterday he said i have had a chemical pregnancy which is why my period did not arrive until today. 

Good luck too everyone for this month! X


----------



## laura109

P.s wow six of you with bfp! Amazing x


----------



## CiaraH

Sorry Laura. :(


----------



## lucy_smith

im sorry laura, big hugs from over here !!!!!


----------



## pooch

laura109 said:


> Congratulations on your bfp!!
> 
> I went to the doctors yesterday he said i have had a chemical pregnancy which is why my period did not arrive until today.
> 
> Good luck too everyone for this month! X

Hey Laura I had a chemical last month and got my (hopefully sticky) bfp this month-I have read that you are super fertile after a chemical so good luck next month!!!


----------



## laura109

Thanks ladies. I am ok. I never had real hopes of being pregnant as i never got a bfp. I was also spotting. The dr thought it could of been early pregnancy that was not yet detectable but with these sensitive tests now it should of picked it up. He said it would be an early miscarriage/chemical if not. I actually had one in 2013 and the cramping is very similar. 

Really happy for all you lovely ladies with your bfp. Hope you enjoy the next 8 months till your little babas are born &#10084;&#65039; Xx


----------



## mrsclt

Sorry to hear about your cp Laura, hopefully this month you'll get your sticky bean.

Lucy Im 11 dpo today :) af wasnt due till tomorrow, I'm just hoping it does stay away, booked in to see my doctor next friday, he'll probably do a blood test to confirm


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Mrsclt- are you feeling any different than usual?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I have my first appointment and ultrasound on the 30th. I realllly hope everything is growing and going as it should.


----------



## lucy_smith

hoping everyones pregnancies are going well! :D 

onto another cycle for the rest of us!

im suprised how many bfps people got before af was due! is it just me that presumed most wouldnt come up until 14dpo?

when are you girls due to ovulate ??


----------



## lucy_smith

jwilly said:


> I am due the 10th if you could add me to the front page as well!!

just realised i hadnt added you to the front!!!! i thought i had..... musnt have saved, will add you right now! 

did af turn up ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Unreal number of BFPs on this thread.
Lets hope that luck continues into the next cycle

CD10 for me today so should ovulate this week - I never really know exactly what day as it likes to change; but seems to be around 14-16 most months according to the OPKs. This month i'm temping for the first time - thought i'd give that a go, so hopefully I might have a better idea.

Good luck to all the ladies that will Ovulate this week, lets get some more BFPs!


----------



## lucy_smith

i think i will be ovulating around a similar time again to you london

keep us posted on how the temping goes ! 

on the cbfm i had high readings from cd 11 until i got a peak on cd 17 &18. im on cd 12 and still no high..... wonder if i will ovulate a little later this month than last or if high will turn to peak quicker ..


----------



## London Kiwi

CD11 for me today Lucy. I've definitely got a little EWCM so guessing that ovulation is nearing.
I used to use the CB OPKs then this month thought that i'd use a boots one, its totally rubbish so going in the bin and i'll prob pick up a CB one today. I normally have 4-highs then a peak
Will definitely keep you posted, good luck luv!


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my 1st peak on cbfm this month today !!!! 

Question for you ladies, is you lp the same every month? Is it just a late ovulation that can push af to be late? 
If so then af should be due around 1st sept! :) 

Anyone else know when af is due and I will update the front page!?


----------



## mrsclt

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Mrsclt- are you feeling any different than usual?

Just getting really tired, i think thats partly because I'm still breastfeeding so I'm burning through my energy, been eating a bit more too. Also so bloated at times i look 4 months instead of 4 weeks.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

mrsclt said:


> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsclt- are you feeling any different than usual?
> 
> Just getting really tired, i think thats partly because I'm still breastfeeding so I'm burning through my energy, been eating a bit more too. Also so bloated at times i look 4 months instead of 4 weeks.Click to expand...

The bloat struggle is real lol. I've always had a touch more weight in my mid section. So the extra bloat from all the hormones and water retention make me look like I'm growing a food baby instead of a human baby haha.


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy - im around the same as you luv.
AF Due 2nd Sept... fingers crossed she stays away!


----------



## lucy_smith

im due the 2md now, missed a day when counting! :D lol

a little gutted, we bd the night before peak, night of 1st peak, but oh wasnt up for it last night :( 
did this last month and i didnt get my bfp so feeling a little deflated this month... 

whats everyone doing while in the 2ww? keeping yourself busy?

hows everyones pregnancies going ?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

lucy_smith said:


> im due the 2md now, missed a day when counting! :D lol
> 
> a little gutted, we bd the night before peak, night of 1st peak, but oh wasnt up for it last night :(
> did this last month and i didnt get my bfp so feeling a little deflated this month...
> 
> whats everyone doing while in the 2ww? keeping yourself busy?
> 
> hows everyones pregnancies going ?

I have my first scan next Tuesday. Morning sickness hit me hard as a brick today. Doing my best to resist the urge of running to the bathroom to let it out since I'm at work. Need all the hours I can get so I can get properly paid during maternity leave. Hope everyone still ttc is hanging in there! Fx'd for all you ladies.


----------



## London Kiwi

lucy_smith said:


> im due the 2md now, missed a day when counting! :D lol
> 
> a little gutted, we bd the night before peak, night of 1st peak, but oh wasnt up for it last night :(
> did this last month and i didnt get my bfp so feeling a little deflated this month...
> 
> whats everyone doing while in the 2ww? keeping yourself busy?
> 
> hows everyones pregnancies going ?

You only need that one sperm to get to the right place Lucy - fingers crossed!! 
We DTD the night before, the day of and the day after peak. 
I feel a bit negative (want to feel positive!) I drank a large quantity of wine this weekend... I know it shouldnt make a difference but I feel guilty, too many friends visiting and I cant say no haha.

Anyway, we shall see what happens over the next week.... I'm not going to test early, unless I feel some potential symptoms and im convinved otherwise i'll wait patiently! :)


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies hope you are all ok. Can i join you for another cycle?

I got a positive ov test on cd 12 and dtd cd 12. I think that will be the only chance we get this month around ov but hopefully still covered. My ov test was negative on cd 13. I presume i must ovulate on cd 13. The tests confuse me. But today is cd 14 and af is due in 11 days. 

When are you all due af x


----------



## lucy_smith

puppy luv, its so hard keeping it from work when u feel like rubbish isnt it ? 
i was 'lucky' enough that i had to tell me boss soon after bfp with my first as there was things i wasnt allowed to do while pregnant. so that made my life a little easier


----------



## lucy_smith

laura 109 ! :D nice to hear from you again! 

so your due on the 5th? will add it to the front page! 

hoping the other girls come to join us again! ? and maybe we will get some newbies joining in. 

hoping this thread is as lucky this month as it was last month!! :D


----------



## lucy_smith

got my fingers and toes crossed!! really am starting to worry, we where never carefull for a few years before dd, i thought i couldnt have children. but now that i know im not just ttc a child for us, but a sibling for dd. it breaks my heart that its taking so long. if its not this cycle then its dd 1st bday next cycle and that means i will have been ttc for 10 months... :( feeling a little deflated this month .....
doubt the drs will do anything to help either because i already had my dd not that long ago. 

anyways .... just over 1 week until af is due!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy - its really hard not to feel deflated isnt it. I guess the advantage is that you know that you can have kids, you have an amazing daughter to prove it!

Like you - We are also going into TTC Month 10 if we dont get a BFP this month. Some months we didnt really try kinda thing, but we have definitely been hoping for it to happen all year. 
We dont have any children yet, i've been tested and all ok with me (apart from im 'older' im 35) Husband is waiting for his sperm analysis results which we have now been waiting two weeks for, must get him to follow them up.

How have you been feeling in this TWW? Anything different?

Im pretty much the same as usual, but around 5 DPO I had some Cm in my underwear which never happens to me. Of course I googled the shit out of it and some websites convinced me that it was a good sign but just as many convinced me that it was totally normal. I have never noticed it before so not sure. Anyway, its gone now!

I also feel slightly deflated, I just dont think we were lucky enough this month (even though we are on the lucky thread! :winkwink:)

Only 1 week to go! Will you test early?


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> laura 109 ! :D nice to hear from you again!
> 
> so your due on the 5th? will add it to the front page!
> 
> hoping the other girls come to join us again! ? and maybe we will get some newbies joining in.
> 
> hoping this thread is as lucky this month as it was last month!! :D


Thank you! Yes lets hope we get our bfp this month too. I am due on the 5th yes hun. Im abit more relaxed this month. Hoping to not test at all till i am late. 
Good luck hun xx


----------



## lucy_smith

omg, its only 1 week away! :D 
oh no...... that means in a few days i can test a little earlier..... 
going to try and hold out until the day before? 
cbfm wont let me test too early so thats probably a bonus!! 

boobs feel heavier at times which is strange...... but then i think..... did i feel this last month???? who has any idea!! haha


----------



## laura109

I was so sure last month and the dr thought it was a chemical that had made my period late. I hope i am super fertile this month but not holding out as much hope as oh has been working alot. We on dtd on day 12 when i got a positive ovulation test. 

I am not sure how soon you ovulate after a positive test.

Clear blue is so expensive. I have a digital in my drawer but i would never use that without a positive elsewear first lol. My oh picked me a pack up when my af was late. Seeing a negative and knowing it cost £12 to see that made me feel like i had just thrown a tenner in the street lol. The other one is definitely for confirmation one day lol.

A week a way means you will be able to test if youcant hold on soon. 

Fx lol xx


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hiya! Af due 29th or sooner (was 7-8 days late last cycle.) Having cramps and frequent bathroom usage, but nothing as far as breast tenderness so i think it might just be Af coming early. I've had 2 MCs already in the last year and a half (early MCs between 4-7 weeks) so I'm trying to remain calm and reasonable so I don't get hopeful just to realize it's not going to stick around.

I think hubby is a bit tired of hearing me say "Hey I'm late I think we should test." getting a faint positive then AF comes and I'm crushed. He's been a rock through it all though, and I'm just trying to stay chill through the days now.

Hope you all have great luck and maybe I can join you all this month or at a later month.


----------



## lucy_smith

got my fingers crossed for you laura!! only takes 1 to get that bfp! :D 

i know what you mean! why are they so expesive ? 
mind you.....this is coming from the person who is throwing money down the drain every month in the hope that this cbfm works!!! 

nice to hear from you canadianmoose! will add your dates to the first post :D 
im so sorry to hear about your struggle! are you going to take a test or waiting until af? its hard for our ohs too. which is what im starting to understand. i think thats whats up wth my oh, hes never been a planner, always a it will happen when it happens kind of guy. the other day i mentioned our struggle and she was sympathetic and tried to make me feel better :) he was really sweet !


----------



## CanadianMoose

I think I'm going to wait it till the missed day cause I'm not really sure we hit the O days. You need that 20-25% in your corner anyways on O days even so until I know I'm late it's best to just chill and wait it out.

Yeah mine is a heavy planner, and he just wants to make sure I get the coverage I need for pregnancy (trying to get "permanent residency" in Canada.)
He just doesn't want to try and struggle to get the care and support i need to do what we want. Which I respect and understand hence the semi waiting, but still it's exciting to think that it might happen while in this NTNP period.


----------



## lucy_smith

only 5 days until af is due!! :D 

symptom spotting..... im feeling a little tearful today, probably something to do with the fact that im tired, but i guess that could be something? also dont seem to have much cm for the last couple of days which is unlike me i think . 

the last 4 or so cycles i have been getting spotting before my period, so im sat waiting for some spotting to show up, last couple of months it was just a couple of days before af but the couple of months before that it was a week before. so we will see how this goes! 

anyone else symptom spotting?


----------



## CanadianMoose

af came today, kinda sucks but kinda grateful, timing will be better later.


----------



## laura109

When i fell pregnant with my dd i remember having a metallic taste in my mouth for an afternoon. My sister joked i was pregnant and 4 days later i got my bfp. I remember also feeling like my af was coming for a couple of weeks. I also used to spot before af every month. I never got any changes in my breasts etc. i took folic acid the month i fell pregnant too. 

Even though i am only 27 i feel my fertility is probably declining. I know how stupid that sounds. I compare myself to other people who have 3-4 kids who were all suprises. It would be nice to get a suprise instead of disappointment wouldn't it. But life has felt hrctic this month.

After my late period i went to see the dr two weeks ago. They did a blood test and my blood pressure was high. They phoned me a few days ago and they want to redo my bloods but gave no reason. I am not sure if my body is in shape at the moment for pregnancy. They were checking iron levels etc?

Lucy i feel for you. Its awful feeling emotional isn't it. I hope this is your month. Got every x for you. How you feeling today? Xx


----------



## laura109

Sorry your af has arrived. A few days and you will be back in the game. I know how gutting it feels x


----------



## lucy_smith

sorry af appeared :( i know how you feel, but onto another cycle !! hoping this ones a lucky one for you

keep us posted on what the dr says :) hoping they an give you some advice!

im feeling ok, not as emotional, but been feeling bloated & crampy on and off so i think this is af gearing up to start :( a little gutted now but i think its on its way!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hey Lucy I was bloated and crampy before I got my bfp. 
Laura- I'm also 27 yrs old too so don't count yourself out of the game just yet. ;)


----------



## borntobemum

Hi ladies.
I'm 9dpo today... had cramping for a few days now...much worse this morning, my boobs feel really full but not particularly sore.... I just have that feeling that something is going on down there.... took a cheap test this morning and can't see anything. Would my best bet me to get a first response? 

Thanks x


----------



## lucy_smith

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Hey Lucy I was bloated and crampy before I got my bfp.
> Laura- I'm also 27 yrs old too so don't count yourself out of the game just yet. ;)


thats good to hear :D 
feeling a little sickky on and off today..... dont know if im just feeling ill or if its a sign!! hoping my cbfm will let me test in the next day or two.... we will see!


----------



## lucy_smith

borntobemum said:


> Hi ladies.
> I'm 9dpo today... had cramping for a few days now...much worse this morning, my boobs feel really full but not particularly sore.... I just have that feeling that something is going on down there.... took a cheap test this morning and can't see anything. Would my best bet me to get a first response?
> 
> Thanks x

i would a get a first response ! 
but i think there are two different first responce test, some one correct me if im wrong but i think one is more sensitive than the other ....


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

lucy_smith said:


> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lucy I was bloated and crampy before I got my bfp.
> Laura- I'm also 27 yrs old too so don't count yourself out of the game just yet. ;)
> 
> 
> thats good to hear :D
> feeling a little sickky on and off today..... dont know if im just feeling ill or if its a sign!! hoping my cbfm will let me test in the next day or two.... we will see!Click to expand...

For what it's worth i felt sick on a few occasions before my bfp. Was stuck in bed with chills, nausea and stomach pain and I think I was constipated on those random days I felt these symptoms. My hormones, it turned out, we're definitely adjusting. Lol! Fx'd lucy!


----------



## laura109

If you can wait till 11-12dpo to use an expensive test i would wait. You may end up with a faint line that is not clear.

I think first response do a sooner test too that picks it up st 6mui. Unfortunately asda never had any in stock when i needed them last month. 

Good luck xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning Ladies!

How are you all?

Its CD25 for me today. I am not feeling like I was lucky enough this month... I dunno. Damn it, I am such a positive person but I have lost a bit of that positivity, I guess its because I dont want to feel disappointed.

On another note, on CD25 last month I was spotting and there is no sign of that as yet. I also haven't really had any cramps.

I write this and I bet by this afternoon i'll be cramping and she'll arrive on time as always! (Due on 2nd Sept)


----------



## lucy_smith

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> lucy_smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lucy I was bloated and crampy before I got my bfp.
> Laura- I'm also 27 yrs old too so don't count yourself out of the game just yet. ;)
> 
> 
> thats good to hear :D
> feeling a little sickky on and off today..... dont know if im just feeling ill or if its a sign!! hoping my cbfm will let me test in the next day or two.... we will see!Click to expand...
> 
> For what it's worth i felt sick on a few occasions before my bfp. Was stuck in bed with chills, nausea and stomach pain and I think I was constipated on those random days I felt these symptoms. My hormones, it turned out, we're definitely adjusting. Lol! Fx'd lucy!Click to expand...



im hoping your right!!! got my fingers crossed :D just started back at work after maternity so feel bad for my employer about ttc again, but we i guess we only live once and i would totally rather have a bfp and have to tell my boss than not get one and still be ttc :/


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Its CD25 for me today. I am not feeling like I was lucky enough this month... I dunno. Damn it, I am such a positive person but I have lost a bit of that positivity, I guess its because I dont want to feel disappointed.
> 
> On another note, on CD25 last month I was spotting and there is no sign of that as yet. I also haven't really had any cramps.
> 
> I write this and I bet by this afternoon i'll be cramping and she'll arrive on time as always! (Due on 2nd Sept)

hoping that the no spotting is a sign for you!!!! :D keep up the positivity! its whats going to get us through this ttc rollercoaster!! 
got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lucy_smith

really wondering when my cbfm will let me take a preg test...... af due in i think 2 days and its still not letting me take one yet....... maybe the monitor knows something i dont, and thinks af is due later ? who knows!!! 
if anyone has used this monitor before ? any advice?

i have 2x on step test left which i can use but dont think they are great so dont think they would show up yet anyway and dont want to waste them!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy,
Im not sure about the monitors, dont know alot about them but was contemplating getting one. you'll have to let me know your thoughts.
AF is due on Friday but my OVIA app is saying '1 day until pregnancy test' I wasnt planning on testing until Friday (Thinking I would spot before) but maybe if nothing has shown I might do a cheapie test tomorrow...

Fingers crossed for you!! How are you feeling? Positive? Sceptical?


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Hey Lucy,
> Im not sure about the monitors, dont know alot about them but was contemplating getting one. you'll have to let me know your thoughts.
> AF is due on Friday but my OVIA app is saying '1 day until pregnancy test' I wasnt planning on testing until Friday (Thinking I would spot before) but maybe if nothing has shown I might do a cheapie test tomorrow...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!! How are you feeling? Positive? Sceptical?

i really like the idea of the cbfm. i just wish once i have had my peak it would calculate my af date straight away, but this is only my 2nd month using it so maybe it will after a couple of cycles. 

oh take a test!!! i love this exciting bit!! :D

feeling more positive today..... then i have a little cramp and its like a flood of doubt comes and im worried its af.... its strange!! 
think i might take a cheapy on thursday if i havnt had any spotting


----------



## London Kiwi

lucy_smith said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lucy,
> Im not sure about the monitors, dont know alot about them but was contemplating getting one. you'll have to let me know your thoughts.
> AF is due on Friday but my OVIA app is saying '1 day until pregnancy test' I wasnt planning on testing until Friday (Thinking I would spot before) but maybe if nothing has shown I might do a cheapie test tomorrow...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!! How are you feeling? Positive? Sceptical?
> 
> i really like the idea of the cbfm. i just wish once i have had my peak it would calculate my af date straight away, but this is only my 2nd month using it so maybe it will after a couple of cycles.
> 
> oh take a test!!! i love this exciting bit!! :D
> 
> feeling more positive today..... then i have a little cramp and its like a flood of doubt comes and im worried its af.... its strange!!
> think i might take a cheapy on thursday if i havnt had any spottingClick to expand...

Sounds like it could be an investment, I think that i'll probably go out and buy one this weekend if she shows her awful face!

Like you, I have literally just had a teeny tiny cramp which turns into doubts. And now its gone again. I'll waited for the dreaded spotting...

Fingers crossed it stays away for the both of us!


----------



## lucy_smith

M


----------



## borntobemum

Eeek 11dpo &#128525;&#128525; I knew it!! &#128525;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_08-31-07.49.50.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lucy_smith

OMG!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :) bet you are soooo happy!


----------



## lucy_smith

What kind of test did u get?


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm going to take a test tomorrow morning ...... Decision has been made! Anyone join me ? 

This month I have had two dreams about a bfp.... Hoping this is good luck

Currently have back ache..... Which feels like af ...... So will test if af doesn't show up


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats!! &#10084;&#65039;

Lucy - if I don't start spotting today I'll test with you tomorrow. I feel absolutely rubbish today i just have a feeling she's on her way -
Damn her!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hey Lucy and kiwi! Let us know what happens today when you test? 

Ya know I didn't think I'd get my bfp because I was having my usual low back pre AF pain. Turned out that was an early pregnancy symptom. My back STILL hurts too. Haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey PuppyLuv,
Im based in the UK so i'll test in the morning if no spotting. AF is due Friday and I normally spot the day before, so we'll see!
I feel sick today and reckon that im out this month :( But im not out yet!! Fingers crossed she stays away!


----------



## lucy_smith

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Hey Lucy and kiwi! Let us know what happens today when you test?
> 
> Ya know I didn't think I'd get my bfp because I was having my usual low back pre AF pain. Turned out that was an early pregnancy symptom. My back STILL hurts too. Haha

will keep you posted, still no spotting, there may have been the slightest ever so slight brown tinge to my cm this morning, but still not 100% sure if there was or not

still have cramping ache on and off so got my fingers crossed and praying that af doesnt show up :( 

you keep filling me with hope!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Hey PuppyLuv,
> Im based in the UK so i'll test in the morning if no spotting. AF is due Friday and I normally spot the day before, so we'll see!
> I feel sick today and reckon that im out this month :( But im not out yet!! Fingers crossed she stays away!

funny you said feeling sick, thats 2 dinners in a row that ive felt really sick afterwords....... i remember with dd if i ate a full meal i would feel sick.... please af stay away.......!!!! 

looking forward to your post in the morning!!!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Bfn this morning :( 

Just waiting on af to appear now


----------



## borntobemum

lucy_smith said:


> What kind of test did u get?

Thank you &#128516;

Just a cheap one called early sign x


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry Lucy :(

I didnt test as I had the worst cramps when I woke up. 
Then some spotting when I went to the toilet before. She's on her way. 

Damn her!!

On a good note, its my birthday this month, im off to Spain so atleast I can have a birthday bubbles! Guess we'll be end of Sept testing buddies xx


----------



## lucy_smith

so sorry londonkiwi!

if it makes you feel any better, ive just gotten spotting today so im out too!!! so will be here to join you on the journey again next month!

enjoy your birthday!! ! drink allllllll the bubbles!lol


----------



## laura109

So sorry ladies. Im not expecting to be pregnant this month after dtd once but will see. I was thinking about these early pregnancy tests. They claim for days before your period you can test or six! But i think i ovulate on cd 13. Which means i would be about 7-8 dpo 4 days before! Thats far to early. I think its bad that these pregnancy tests claim this without thinking that not every women has a 28 day cycle and ovulates on day 14 which makes it 10dpo.

How many cycles have you been trying for now? X


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy - i'll definitely be having a birthday month of bubbles ! :) 

Laura - I know what you mean, I think they can be misleading. Im pretty good with not testing, I think that I just know its going to be a BFN so I think i'd rather AF turned up than be disappointed seeing a BFN and AF!! But this month I decided I would test the day before AF, but she came a day early (typical!)
We have been TTC for around 9months. But... some months I was away on some of my fertile days etc so its been a loose 9 months with a couple of proper trying the past few. 
Surely next month we'll all be lucky :)


----------



## laura109

I am spotting now so i sm also out. Think i will be on tomorrow. I was not expecting the witch till tuesday. X


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies i have had 4 light positvies today but still spotting like af is coming x


----------



## lucy_smith

OMG laura! keep us posted!

with my 1st i has spotting and i would even call it bleeding, enough to make me think it was af. so didnt test until 7 weeks preg 

keep up posted !!!!


----------



## laura109

It is currently 3.20am and I can't sleep. I am testing again in the morning to see if the lines are there still. I will update you after  did you feel crampy too lucy? Xx


----------



## laura109

Its abit faint but this was the first positive x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## laura109

Well this is clear! But i am still spotting x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## borntobemum

Looks good for you girlies! I'm now having period type pains and in my back and getting really worried &#128547;


----------



## laura109

My period arrived two hours after this test &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no way Laura, so incredibly sorry. Such a blimmin cruel trick seeing that word pregnant then AF arriving :( 

borntobe, i hope you're feeling ok... any updates?


----------



## borntobemum

London kiwi... nope still bad back ache...right down low...no bleeding but this is how my miscarriages started in the past. I can't go through another one &#128547;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## London Kiwi

&#128532; I so hope it doesn't lead to that borntobe, thinking of you X


----------



## borntobemum

Morning London Kiwi. Pain has subsided and is just a slight ache in hips now. No bleeding and awful nausea! Hope that's over now and I can enjoy being pregnant. Early scan on Monday so can't wait x


----------



## London Kiwi

Woohoo Borntobe, so delighted to hear!
Yay about the early scan, i hope all goes well and I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## lucy_smith

laura are you sure its af? 
have your tests become negative? have you spoken to a dr? 
i would give them a phone xxx

born to be mum , glad the pains gone ( and i suppose for the nausea too) lol keep us posted on the scan :)


----------



## lucy_smith

how are doing london kiwi?

been wondering if i should see the dr, not sure if there is much point until i have been ttc for a year though 
will you go?


----------



## borntobemum

Thanks London kiwi . Lucy I would go! X


----------



## laura109

Hi lucy yes i had blood work done yesterday and i was told to ring up this afternoon but still not back. I had a positive pink dye test this morning but bleeding alot and clots too. I thought a chemical pregnancy would be negative by now but my lines not that dark. X


----------



## laura109

P.s i got a not pregnant yesterday afternoon on a boots digital


----------



## laura109

borntobemum said:


> Morning London Kiwi. Pain has subsided and is just a slight ache in hips now. No bleeding and awful nausea! Hope that's over now and I can enjoy being pregnant. Early scan on Monday so can't wait x

Hope all goes well for you hun. Its a good sign if things are settling x


----------



## laura109

This is my test from this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## London Kiwi

Well Laura - there's definitely a line there! A very clear line. I hope that the results come back soon enough - fingers crossed luv :flower:

Lucy - Yes i've been to the Doctor, a couple of times now.
Basically im old. haha. Well im 35 (36 this month) so they say to go after trying for 6 months. I went and got all the blood tests done = all came back fine. next step - husbands sperm analysis, you can imagine how impressed he was about this!! We got those results back this week = they are normal. but a few odd things, like the shape of the 'normal' sperm is slightly low (so I picture in my head that they must be square or something!!) but also his sample was unusually small. The doctor said its really nothing that we need to be concerned about but because im slightly older if we are going to continue to have an issue with conceiving then we should get to a fertility specialist sooner rather than later. So I have an appointment with my GP this Friday to get a referral (things are so long winded arent they!).

In terms of me in general.... CD6, AF is gone, next Fertile window just around the corner.

I'd make an appointment with the Doctor anyway... there is no harm in it and they can talk to you about everything you need to know and when to go back etc, they might even do all the blood tests for you so you have that peace of mind. Go! x


----------



## lucy_smith

got my fingers and toes crossed for you laura, you getting a bfp this morning will hopefully be a positive sign! like i said, i had my 'period' and 8 months later had a beautiful healthy dd! 

london kiwi, think im going to give this month one last super shot!! haha and if it does not happen this month im going to book a dr appointment! i have endometriosis so worried that this is affecting me :(


----------



## London Kiwi

It's my bday month, surely it's got to be a lucky one right?! Either way, if I'm not lucky enough to conceive this cycle I should atleast have a referral to see what can be done - moving in a positive direction atleast!
Def give it another shot Lucy! I guess the main thing to remember is you've been pregnant before so it will happen again.... Just annoying it doesn't happen when we click our fingers, if only life was that easy!

Here's to a positive and productive baby making September! &#128515;


----------



## laura109

Thanks lucy. What was your bleeding like if you dont mind me asking? I find it strange that i was due on yesterday and i am still getting faint positives. If it was a chemical im suprised its not negative now, especially being so close to my period. I don't see a baby surviving all the bleeding though. I got a faint positive on a sainsburys test last night but a boots digital said not pregnant.

As you ladies have been trying for many cycles with no success i would definitely speak to someone. It's definitely worth getting the ball rolling for them to help you further. It Must be emotionally devastating each month when you are trying so hard. Its crazy to think some people fall pregnant on a night out and we are here doing all the right things. 

I have got to go back friday for more bloods as I managed to speak to the dr about my results. I was pregnant on there results too. But as my lines are staying faint i know deep down its a miscarriage x


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Laura - how are you feeling? x

i've got the Doctor tomorrow, got my husbands sperm analysis results so need to see whats next. My husbands doctor said we will probably get a referral tomorrow so fingers crossed something is sorted while we are there.

In the meantime, CD8 for me, that fertile period is just around the corner! :)


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Hey Laura - how are you feeling? x
> 
> i've got the Doctor tomorrow, got my husbands sperm analysis results so need to see whats next. My husbands doctor said we will probably get a referral tomorrow so fingers crossed something is sorted while we are there.
> 
> In the meantime, CD8 for me, that fertile period is just around the corner! :)

Hi london kiwi. Im feeling ok pretty drained. I had a heavy day of bleeding yesterday and my tests have gone negative today. Was just not meant to be. I am back tomorrow to have ny bloods done again but i already know.

I hope everything goes ok tomorrow. Sometimes even if there is a problem it just feels better to know rather than guess. I hope it is good news for you both. It takes over your life when you want it so bad doesn't it. I am so blessed with my daughter already but i still worry i wont get another chance to experience it. Please let us know how you get on. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Laura, really sorry to hear. I hope by some miracle that you are pregnant. OR fingers crossed Next cycle will be our cycle :hugs:

Doctor is this afternoon, hoping for a referral at the very least and can keep trying until we get seen at a fertility clinic. 
I believe being 35 is definitely playing a role here but i shall remain positive, it will happen one day... soon i hope!!


----------



## lucy_smith

im so sorry for you laura ! have you gotten any info back from the dr yet?

how did the drs go londonkiwi ?? 

I'm on cd 11 here, using cbfm. and I'm confused :( ...... this is my 3rd cycle using this monitor, bot previous times i had highs before my peak and got peak on 16/17 first month and 15/16 the second cycle. but this cycle i have just gotten a peak with no highs on cd 11... throwing off my cycles by quite a bit..... :/ i have read that this can happen, but its making me feel a little deflated .... managed to bd last night (thankfully) so just hoping bf is up for it the next couple of days :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope all is ok Laura.

So I went to my Doctor on Friday afternoon, he looked over the sperm analysis for us, always good to get a 2nd opinion - he said its all very normal, nothing to be concerned about. All my blood tests came back fine, i'm producing the right hormones and everything seems to be 'text book' ok.... so he's referring me to a gynecologist to get a couple of scans/tests done to make sure everything is ok down there and there are no blockages in my tubes etc. He said in the meantime just keep trying - which is what i'll do!

CD12 for me today...

Lucy - That does seem a bit strange... I've not used their fertility monitor, (contemplated getting one) but i've used their ovulation tests in the past and I normally got 3-4 days of highs before my peak. There is a clearblue helpline that you can call, might be useful so you're not left wondering??


----------



## lucy_smith

im so glad your tests came back fine :D 
fingers crossed for your scans !

clearblue said that this can happen in some peoples cycles so im going to go with that lol 

feeling super deflated this month...... we bd'd on the night before and the night of my first peak..... same as the last 2 months .... missed my second peak, hoping we can tonight which will be the night of my last high on my monitor ..... but this means that we have done the same as previous cycles and it didnt work then and chances are the same again this month :( 

but let the tww begin!


----------



## London Kiwi

I've just realised that my referral letter will be going to my old address, we have moved homes - so i'll need to chase it up with the new owners to ensure that I dont miss my appointment.

I know how you feel Lucy, I feel like im constantly repeating the BD'ing on the same days and its not working... once again we appear to have the same BDing pattern this month, just happened that way - will just have to wait and see. 

CD15 for me. I got a high on my OPK yesterday and also today, had some cramps this morning so think i've probably ovulated today, i'll check my temp in the morning to see. 

Fun and games in the TWW again! Good luck Luv x


----------



## lucy_smith

when is af due for you then? we should be due around the same time again!


----------



## London Kiwi

28th Sept according to my Ovia app... What about you?? 
AF twins... Here's hoping its BFP twins &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lucy_smith

if i go by my usual lp then im due a week today!
so the 25th! but thats me only having a short cycle, so i dont know if because i ovulated early then my lp might lengthen ? who knows!!! 
imagine if we both got bfps?????? ttc journey together and then all the way through! could be exciting :D !!!!!


how are you getting on?


----------



## London Kiwi

That would be so exciting if we did!! 

CD19 for me today, AF is due next Weds 28th, im really busy this week and then off to Spain on Friday for a long weekend for my birthday so think next Weds will fly around quick.

I dont know how I feel this month. I dont think i was lucky enough to conceive... damn it! I started temping last month so this is month 2 so i am a bit confused. I had a massive temp increase last month after I ovulated but this month it hasnt happened, I got positive OPKs and I felt some cramps so pretty confident I did ovulate but the temps would indicate maybe I didnt. On the other hand, there is a slight increase... (just not as much as last month) but when I ovulated last month London was hotter than the sun so maybe that had an affect on the reading #CONFUSED!

We shall just wait and see! :)


----------



## lucy_smith

its a good thing to keep busy! im in work the next few days and then its the weekend where i have a lot of stuff planned so it will be sunday test day before i know it! hopefully!!! 
hope you have an amazing long weekend!!!

i felt out until tonight ! had cramps and lower back ache all night, quite strong too.... but now thinking about it i maybe had this last month?? will need to look back haha ! 

sorry i cant help with temping! never done it .... i feel it would confuse me..... so dont want too much hassle! probably why i bought the cbfm


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy I think we are TTC twins! I also had some very mild cramps yesterday.
Mild but annoying enough to make me say to myself that better not be that bloody AF haha.

Work was hectic today, meeting after meeting! Are you based in the UK also?

I temped again today... No blimmin idea what's going on there. My temps are just standard old temps... Just thinking that I need to do it a couple of months to decide what's normal and starting in the hottest month of the year probably wasn't advisable!

Apart from been hectically busy I feel fine today, nothing out of the ordinary.
How you feeling??


----------



## lucy_smith

Loving that I have someone to go through this with!!

I'm having aches and it feels like af is coming :( 
Will have to wait and see....

If af turns up I'm going to see the dr! 

Yes I'm in scotland :) where abouts are you? What do you do as a job ? 

When are u going to take a first test?


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy,

I love Scotland!! I've been there a few times, have a wedding next May in Loch Lomond, looking forward to coming back.
I live just outside of London but work in Central London for the lovely NHS! Im in finance so its interesting at the best of times.

Damn those achy pains! I havent had any since the other night... but im sure they will come.

CD21 for me today...I feel like im out this month already.

I've still been temping in the mornings but I think im going to stop, its just confusing me! I finally got a temp rise today but suspected i Ov'd around CD15 so that seems really late for the temp increase... so yep, giving up! ha.

Only tomorrow left in the office then Spain for 4-days of Sunshine, I cant wait! Birthday is on Saturday so will be nice to chill out with a couple of cocktails and await the dreaded AF next week!


----------



## lucy_smith

sounds like you have a job that keeps you very busy!! 

spain sounds lovely!!!! totaly not jealous over here !! haha ! hope you have an amazing relaxing time!

keep looking at holidays but bf doesnt want to go abroad anywhere until our dd is walking & talking, shes walking now so maybe next year! ( but hoping im going to fall pregnant so he will probably want to wait again... so may (hopefully) be a while yet!! lol

keep looking at cottages in the uk to go to, or centre parcs maybe? who knows ! lol

feeling out...... so having a glass of wine to make me feel a little better :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Yeah this job is crazy busy sometimes, You know its madness when you're desperately looking forward to just two days out of the office ;) 

We are big fans of UK Cottages. They are so well set up. We normally go a couple of times per year. and who doesnt love a bit of Centre parcs action!! Decisions decisions! Its just nice to get away sometimes isnt it.

Hope you enjoyed your wine. I have that very negative out feeling today. I know AF isnt due until next week but I felt a little crampy earlier. I think you just know dont you. I wont bother testing early as i dont think there is much point.

I will be having many a wine and sangria and cocktail this weekend!!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## London Kiwi

How you feeling Lucy? Was AF due Sunday for you?

In Espana! Enjoying the sunshine &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;
Just woken up - today is my birthday! And I feel rubbish haha Sod's law! I just know she's coming. Have that yucky AF feeling that she's on her way in the coming days blah!

Hopefully a cocktail in the sun will help!

Hope you're all good lovely! &#128536;


----------



## lucy_smith

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


was having a look last night! ive never been to centre parcs before, and feel like it would be mostly wasted on us, but it makes holidaying with a 1 year old easy, free pool access, lots a little walks, restaurants on site etc, and everything i presume will be kid/ baby friendly ! so think i might just book it, got a great deal for next month £320 for mid week break, but its only a studio flat, which i suppose wont really matter ..... but its like double the price to get a 2 bed. so who knows ! 

according to my 12 day lp, i should get spotting today i think and af shows up tomorrow, ( following the previous 2 cycles on my cbfm) 
but my cbfm must still be getting used to my cycles as its still presuming i have a 14 day lp. so says im due to start af on tuesday. still going to test tomorrow morning though! af like cramps have stopped, and i keep getting twinges in my nipples, but i think i maybe had this last month, maybe not so strong.... who knows!!! will see what my test says in the morning if my spotting doesnt start today :/ 

how are you doing ? i bet its so nice to get some sunshine!!! :D enjoy all those lovely cocktails!!!!


( ps i conceived my 1st on my birthday so hoping birthday weeks send you some luck!!)


----------



## lucy_smith

Bfn over here this morning :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no!!! Lucy so sorry to hear about your BFN?
AF was due today yeah?
Here's hoping Centre Parcs might be the relaxation and time out you need to get that baby #2 on the go. Sounds like you got a really good deal, that price is pretty good!
Had a lovely birthday yesterday thanks... I prob drank a little too much, Opps! But hey until that BFP shows I will continue to do so ;)
Weather has been fab, sad we only have tomorrow left :(
Have just been looking online at Scotland accom actually! We have a wedding in Loch Lomond in May so just booked that up tonight. I'm hoping that I'll be quite pregnant by that stage... We shall see.
AF is due on Weds so think I'll spot Tues / maybe tomorrow.
Still think I'm also out. Had a few cramps yesterday, birthday cramps damn her!! I will keep you posted.
Sorry again about the BFN :( X


----------



## lucy_smith

yes it was due on sunday, still no spotting yet, starting to wonder if the cbfm prdicted ovulation wrong, and it wasnt early at all as i would have either had af or bfp by now. if af doesnt turn up will take another tomorrow or the day after. 


hoping we are both very pregnant by that point next year!!!!

when are you going to test?


----------



## London Kiwi

You're not out yet Lucy!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
AF is due tomorrow so I suspect I'll start spotting today... I was actually going to test this morning if I had no spotting but I searched high and low
For a test and I have none! So if I dont spot today I might buy one tonight to take in the morning.

I still think I'm out this month, I don't feel too bad today though! I write that then I swear I can feel a bit of cramping.
No doubt I'll be spotting by mid afternoon. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## London Kiwi

Definite cramps! I've jinxed myself by writing I feel ok... Damn it!!


----------



## lucy_smith

im getting cramps/ back ache on and off today so think af is on its way...
took another test this morning and still bfn :( 
wishing you luck !!!! hoping you get your bfp soon! 

i hate how the 2ww isnt just a 2ww :( 

will probably leave it and if af hasnt turned up by sat then i will test again, but feellike its on its way


----------



## London Kiwi

AF is without a doubt on her way, I feel quite crampy this afternoon. I didnt even bother buying any tests today.
I still hold out alot of hope for you Lucy! x
Keep me posted, i'll let you know when she's arrived.


----------



## lucy_smith

Still nothing to report.... 
No period like cramps, no spotting, cbfm must have been wrong 
Secretly hoping for a bfp... But it's lookin unlikely


----------



## lucy_smith

Feeling super bloated!!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> AF is without a doubt on her way, I feel quite crampy this afternoon. I didnt even bother buying any tests today.
> I still hold out alot of hope for you Lucy! x
> Keep me posted, i'll let you know when she's arrived.

how are you getting on??? hoping no news is good news!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy...
Hectic two days in work so Only getting the chance to log in now.
Of course AF arrived... Was due yesterday and had no sign of her all day, a teeny bit of spotting last night and a very light AF today but she's here. Bitch. Ha.
I'm not even that bothered, would've been nice to see a BFP but I think I'd convinced myself that it wasn't to be.
I had the hospital call today And my gynaecologist appt is booked in for end of October - that's the earliest I could get. So another full cycle then seeing her/him at the end.
Tell me.... Did you get a BFP?! I hope so!! 




lucy_smith said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> AF is without a doubt on her way, I feel quite crampy this afternoon. I didnt even bother buying any tests today.
> I still hold out alot of hope for you Lucy! x
> Keep me posted, i'll let you know when she's arrived.
> 
> how are you getting on??? hoping no news is good news!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm sorry that af arrived! :( 

Glad you have a drs appointment you will need to keep me posted on how that goes??!!! 

Still no af, going to test again on Saturday as that will be me cd30 and my cycles havnt Been tht long since the first couple after dd! 

Just feeling super bloated and back ache on and off, boobs tingle now and again but nothing that I havnt experienced before af before


----------



## London Kiwi

Oooohhhhh Lucy! I have my fingers crossed for you! Would be delighted if you got your BFP on Sat! Has to happen soon for both of us and I'm out this month so it's up to you!
Keep me posted, yay! X


----------



## lucy_smith

Thanks London ! :) 

Still no spotting / af yet ..... I'm trying my hardest not to get my hopes up, being back at work seems to be keeping my mind busy. If I get another bfn tomorrow I don't know what I will do :( if af turns up I'm going to phone the drs to see why it's taking so long


----------



## London Kiwi

Fingers crossed for you Lucy!! 




lucy_smith said:


> Thanks London ! :)
> 
> Still no spotting / af yet ..... I'm trying my hardest not to get my hopes up, being back at work seems to be keeping my mind busy. If I get another bfn tomorrow I don't know what I will do :( if af turns up I'm going to phone the drs to see why it's taking so long


----------



## lucy_smith

bfn this morning :( 
spot of blood, so think af is on its way, but not had anything else since


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww bloody hell AF!!
She got us both again. Sorry Lucy.

On a good note, atleast we get to go through another cycle together :) 

Have been painting this morning now chilling out on the couch thinking steak for dinner and a cheeky red wine or two!


----------



## lucy_smith

a little spotting ( extremley light ) yesterday, nothing last night, only one spot this morning...... nothing since..... i just wish if af was going to turn up it would hurry up and turn up! what ever is going on my making my boobs hurt :( 

yes ! at least we are still in this together!!! :D

what have you been painting ? 
oh steak!!!! yummy! 
dont know what to make for dinner yet..... need to go to the shops :/


----------



## London Kiwi

Has AF shown up yet? Maybe you actually did catch the egg... Sore boobs is a good sign. I still have my fingers crossed for you!

We moved houses in May so I'm painting the inside of the house, it's quite a big house so is taking a lot longer than I had hoped... Wouldve liked it painted before winter sets in but im not sure that will happen - I actually like doing it when I can see the results though, i find it quite therapeutic - I think I'm mental! &#128522;

AF is over... Here we go again!....


----------



## lucy_smith

af is here!! in full force ! :( oh the pain....... and the bloating :/ honestly look about 7 months pregnant !!

going to phone the dr this week and get booked in to see them. i mentioned it to my oh last night and he said he is fine with me seeing the dr, hes one of these it will happen when it happens .... no need to bother with drs people lol so thats wuite a step for him to say that! 

so when are you due to ovulate ? 

i know what you mean about the painting. just done our flat up and its all lovely now :) just painted it all beige white for now, but starting to think about colours etc now.... but who knows when i will take the plunge! lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy
I thought that I replied to this, but didnt for some reason!
CD7 for me today so due to ovulate next week-ish. AF was over pretty quick (thankfully) and now back here again :) 

Did you phone the Drs?

Sorry to hear that AF has been so awful. Its bad enough seeing a BFN and then having that blimmin AF reminding you everyday that you're not pregnant, not fair is it!!

I love painting, its just taking forever. We appear to have so many walls!! haha.

Hopefully this month we will be lucky!!


----------



## lucy_smith

i phoned the drs ! got an appointment on the 21st!!! 
not realy sure what to expect with it though..... so we will see :)
when did u say your drs appointment is ? 

im hoping soo much that we dont have too much longer to wait :(


need to try and keep myself busy and not think too much about it


----------



## lucy_smith

i posted this in the ttc part and just thought i would see what you thought am i mad ....???

basically i was ttc/ntnp for 2 years before falling pregnant with my first. and now been ttc almost 1 year for my second. 

before falling pregnant with my 1st, i was getting a lot of spotting during my cycles so dr told me to go back on microgynon for a few months in the hope it would kick start my period. 

when i was 3 weeks pregnant ( 1 week before period was due) i started spotting .... i presumed it was my period starting so started the pill. and kept taking it for 3-4 weeks until i found out i was pregnant which was when i was 7 weeks pregnant. 
this is the only time ive been pregnant in the 3 years

am i crazy to think that being on the pill just before my period was due but after ovulation helped to maintain my pregnancy ?? is this crazy??

ive read somewhere that some people have low progesterone and need to take tablets to maintain a pregnancy ........ would the pill do a similar thing? or am i completly nuts!!!!! ?

or is it just a complete fluke ??


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy 
I've had a massively hectic last few days with lots of people staying, finally had enough time to sit down and log in!
Delighted you have a doctors appointment, I'm sure that will put your mind at ease a little. 
My gynaecologist appointment is on 27th so a couple of weeks away yet but will be good to see if there is anything wrong. They will be doing some scans etc.
In regards to your question about the pill... I have no idea! But anything is worth a try ;) maybe ask your Dr when you go back. Did anyone respond to your post? Interesting question I would be keen to hear the answer also.
CD11 today... What day are you on? 
So hope this is our cycle!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## lucy_smith

Glad you are keeping busy! That's the best way :) 

What kind of scans are you having done ? What tests are they doing ? 

Had one person say they didn't think it would make a difference but will mention it to my dr. 

I'm in cd 9 with a high reading on my cbfm, think I might be having an early ovulation day by the looks of it...... Strange but will just have to wait and see when I get my peak !


----------



## London Kiwi

To be honest the GP was very vague in regards to the tests, he said that they will check for things like blockages in the tubes but other than that, he didnt say much - I guess its a all a surprise!

CD14 for me today. I have been using OPKs and got a strong reading yesterday, will test again today around lunchtime so guessing Ov. Day will be today/tomorrow ish.

I still keep thinking I should get the fertility monitor. Might look into it next month if I dont conceive this cycle.


----------



## lucy_smith

Cd 12 here, still only highs so far! Still waiting on my peak, you in your official tw now? When's af due? 

How are you feeling ? 

Feeling totally deflated with the whole ttcing today, found out that's the 3rd couple I know that had babies when I had mine are now expecting again ..... I'm working with a woman who is due in a couple of months ..... And I just feel like bursting into tears! 

My bf turned to me lat night and just said ' you thought you would be pregnant by now didn't you' and I turned and said yes, brought a tear to my eye and he just said you need to ask the dr if they can do some scans to see if everything's ok :) he's so sweet about it all! 

He knows it could be down to him too,but because of my endo the chances are that the problem sits with me


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy

I've had one of those hectic weeks at work so haven't really had the chance to log in. Today im having a lazy couch day so here I am! 

CD17 for me today. I appear to have a temp spike today indicating I've ovulated but I still don't quite understand the whole temping thing so not sure if it's accurate. I got positive OPKs on CDs 13 and 14 so think i prob ovulated on CD15 meaning I'm 2DPO but it's all a guessing game to me, ha.

How are you getting on? I hope you're feeling better now, it's really hard when everyone around you is getting pregnant - seems to be that everyone in my life is also having babies, everyone but me! I know it will happen, just hope it's soon.

I don't know why but I don't feel as bothered this month, obviously I really want to get that BFP but I've got my gynaecologist appointment the day after AF is due so if she doesn't show up atleast I'll get some answers hopefully.

Would be fab if I had to call and cancel because I got my BFP though!

When is your appointment?


----------



## lucy_smith

cd 14 now :) still on highs, due to get my peak on cd 16/17 i think so we will see! 

still feeling a little upset, can feel myself not feeling like myself. but i just keep thinking i have the drs on friday so hoping they will put me through for some tests .... so we will see! 

think the only thing is im quite busy so its keeping me going, but as soon as the evening hits its all i can think about and i feel so lonely with the whole ttc journey :( 

have you told anyone you are ttc??


----------



## London Kiwi

Woo, your Ov-day will be here in no time &#128522;
And great that you're off to the GP this Friday. The first time I went they sent me for blood tests to test for anything obvious eg, the hormone present when ovulating etc. All my tests came back fine so next step was the husbands sperm analysis - he wasn't overjoyed by that!

No I haven't spoken to anyone about it - you?
One friend knows I'm going to the gynaecologist to see if everything is functioning but that's all I've said.
To be honest I'd rather people didn't know instead of constantly asking me how I'm getting on or if I'm not having a wine (which I always do!) jumping to conclusions etc. But you're right - it can be really lonely can't it. :hugs:

Hopefully Friday will clear a few things up for you and in the meantime keep busy... I think that's the only thing that keeps me going, I have a very hectic lifestyle, nice hectic though!


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my peak!!!!! Woohoo! :) 

How are I feeling? When af due? 

Can I ask you a question? 
When your partner did his sperm analysis did he do his sample in the morning and then take it into the appointment ? Or do they need to do it at the drs ? I don't know how my bf will feel about that situation !! Lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay for the peak!! :)
AF is due for me next Weds (26th) so feel perfectly normal at the moment. I had a couple of stomach flutters yesterday but putting that down to nothing, seems too early to be implantation and too early to be AF pains?

Right so... the sperm analysis :spermy:
My husband was not overly happy about this to be honest, but I did my part so it was his turn, plus they say 50% of infertility issues are down to Men so I told him that there was no option ;) 
We went to the DR and he explained that you needed to abstain for 3-ish days then put the sample in the cup then deliver it back to the analysis lab. Problem was... our closest one (even though we live Central enough!) was an hour drive, but the sample still needs to be warm. So as embarrassing as it was for him he had to go there and do it in the toilet then hand it in. The Dr did explain that this is totally normal behaviour and often people have to do this to ensure the sample is still valid.

Maybe pre-warn him :)


----------



## lucy_smith

af due 30th!! 

bf is not going to be impressed with the sperm analysis...... 

will just have to wait and see what the dr says when i see her on friday 

did your husband go to the first appointment with you? or any appointments ? 
my bf works a lot so doubt he will make it


----------



## London Kiwi

Well here's hoping that you get that BFP before you get to the 30th! A halloween BFP :) 

In regards to the appointments:
The first one = I went alone. The Doctor did say it would've been better if he was there, but there wasn't really any need for him to be. It was an appointment just to be referred for blood tests really. 

The 2nd appointment was at his Doctor after all my results came back fine. I went with him. This is where they said he needed to do the sperm analysis and drop it off for testing etc etc. 

When his results came back we went to his Doctor together to pick them up. His doctor printed them out for us incase I had to go to my GP Alone again.

Which I did. (my husband cant get time off work easily either), this is where they looked at the results and referred me to the gynaecologist - as 'technically' there was nothing obvious that stood out from either of our results.

and now here we are, that appointment is next week!

So while I dont think they think its ideal that you go alone... i think at this stage it will be fine :)


----------



## lucy_smith

How are you doing ? 

The night oft first peak I had realy strong cramps in my lower back and front, seriously hoping this is a good sign of ovulation a cramping! 

Drs tomorrow...... Feeling realy nervous... :/


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy - Im just the same, normal boring same. ha. I am not sure thats a good thing or not? Probably slightly too early for AF signs?
Isnt it weird though as while im writing this I am now feeling like I can feel a slight cramp, think my mind is playing tricks on me!

I did not want to get up today. I am a very early morning type of person but getting up wasnt ideal today but hauled myself out of bed knowing it was Friday and the weekend is near.

GOOD LUCK for today!! I am sure that everything will be fine and the doctor can start you off with getting some tests done. Let me know how you get on! x


----------



## lucy_smith

feeling soooo nervous!!!! why ? i dont know ....... so worried about what the drs are going to say :/ 
i dont know why because my dr is lovely! a little worried about taking dd for the appointment .... trying to get a nearly 14 month old to keep still will be interesting! lol


----------



## London Kiwi

hahaha Awww.... im sure the Dr will love having your little one there too!
All the best, hope it goes well.


----------



## lucy_smith

it was fine! dr was so lovely!
got booked in for my 21 day blood test on monday, she is booking bf in for a sperm analysis so will have to wait for the date for that. 

she said that bf really needs to stop smoking because if we end up needing fertility treatment/ ivf then they wont let us go through it if he is still smoking . i never knew that one! now need to tell bf about his appointment and smoking ! :/ not sure how that will go down .... haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad to hear it all went well :) and great that the Doctor is getting you both booked in to get the tests done.
Wow I didn't know about the smoking thing either, they are getting stricter aren't they! Maybe just drop it into a little bit of casual conversation with him ha!


----------



## lucy_smith

Had my test today now got to wait for the results back for that one! Any idea how long it can take? 

How are you doing? Not long now till af! How long now? How are you feeling ?


----------



## London Kiwi

My came back after two weeks (yours may be sooner not being in the London area?) the doctor told me to phone in after a fortnight and they told me over the phone.

AF is due Weds.
I will prob start spotting today. I haven't had any cramps as yet - they will probably start right as I post this! I feel a bit unlucky this month so I won't be testing early, just think she's going to show up... As usual!!


----------



## lucy_smith

dont loose hope!!! 

i feel out too though ! starting with the bloating a the always hungry feeling i get the week before af :( 

keep us posted if/when you test!


----------



## London Kiwi

I swear I'm now having mild cramps - what the hell haha.
I'm going to sainsburys tonight and thinking maybe I should get a test just to confirm what I already know ... BFN!! Or shall I wait hmmm.

Ah no! I hope your AF signs pass and turn out to be nothing !!


----------



## lucy_smith

GO GET A TEST!!!!! Haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha I'm such a freak!! Stood in the aisle in Sainsburys and thought should I... Shouldn't I....
I decided it was just going to be a waste of money so I walked away. My willpower is amazing.
I'm convinced AF on the way now. I feel blah in the belly, you know that feeling. God damn her! (AGAIN!!)


----------



## lucy_smith

Still holding out hope for you! 

Can't be dealing with all this waiting about 

On the upside I just realised I should have spotting on sat/ Sunday and af appear sun/mon so not too much waiting time ahead of me


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Lucy!

No spotting yet... I feel like it's blimmin minutes away ha


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies im currently on af. Was thinking of u both. Still not happening my end either x


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Laura, welcome back! Sorry to hear you've not had your BFP either :(
We have had no luck... And I don't think I've been lucky enough this month yet again. Cramping a bit now, AF due tomorrow.
I've got a gynaecologist appointment on Thursday so this is easing the fact she's about to arrive.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry Laura I just saw you had a mc... So sorry to hear luv X


----------



## lucy_smith

Welcome back Laura !
Big hugs from me :) so sorry about your miscarriage 

London keep me posted about tomorrow ! Hope af stays away ! 

I'm feeling out still, boobs starting to ache which seems to be an af sign


----------



## lucy_smith

How are you doing girls? 

Been looking up about pressed and think I might order some! Heard much about it?


----------



## London Kiwi

Well the spotting is next to nothing, but I can tell it's going to get worse,
Starting to get cramps.

I called the gynaecologist and mentioned that I would be there at that time of the month and because I wasn't sure what to expect I wanted to know if that would be a problem? The girl on the phone said that I was still to come along as they don't always know in advance what they will do, it might just be a consultation as opposed to examination - guess I'll see tomorrow. I don't even have a clue if it's a male or female I'm guessing hmmm! 

We used preseed for a month and my husband suggested we get it again, so will do for the next cycle I think. Even though it didn't work for us the first month we used it and made the baby making Part a bit more enjoyable when you get the point of doing it for the sake of doing it kinda thing! &#128522;


----------



## lucy_smith

How's the spotting ? 

Keep us posted on how the drs appointment goes tomorrow ! 
I have the results of my blood tests tomorrow. 

When you got your 21 day blood test did they take 2 lots of blood ? They took 2 fr me and it was only once I left that I wondered what it was ! Lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow that's quick! I had to wait ages for my results - busy old London!
They took around 5 test tubes of blood from me?? 

Spotting light but there... Will be the lovely full on AF by tomorrow :(

How are you feeling? Hope the cramps have eased off.

Will let you know how the appointment goes.
Good luck with the results tomorrow


----------



## lucy_smith

So the dr says I'm ovulating !!! :) 
I asked if a date had come through for the sperm analysis but shouldn't tell me as it needs to be my bf that phones:/ I understand confidentiality but I was the one that requested it in the first place! :/ 

I said to bf this morning as that's me done my testing is he going to do his? And he said yes :) so glad he is on board!!! 

How's ur app go?


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh yay Lucy, that's awesome! Glad your results came back positive. Aren't they annoying re: sperm analysis. I had to get my husband to be there in person to say that I was allowed to take his results with me to my GP. I work for the NHS so I can understand patient confidentiality but it's not like I'm going to take someone else's results over my husbands haha.

Hopefully your partner will get booked in soon enough and you can tick that part off your list too.

Had my appointment this morning, it went well - no examinations which was well received as AF in full force, that could've been awkward! &#128584;

So they went through a bit of history and questions etc etc... They said that although my blood tests came back ok they wanted me to go again as they were a couple of months old so I'm booked in for some different ones on specific days, a scan and key hole surgery eekk! I'll tell you in full as this might be what happens to you next if you don't conceive this month (still have my fingers crossed for you!)

So tomorrow morning I'm going for my first blood tests.
These are the CD2-4 tests which looks at: (I'm reading this off a piece of paper as no way I'd remember!)
FSH, LH, Oestradiol, prolactin, full blood count, thyroid function, rubella 
I then need more blood tests on CD21-23 to look at progesterone
I'm booked in for a scan on 7th Nov. This needs to be done CD10-14 this is a follicular scan.
I'm now waiting for my letter in the post confirming the key hole surgery. They go in through your belly button, fill you up with gas to make your bits expand so more room to explore. They put blue dye in to see if it makes its way through your Fallopian tubes fine, if they are blocked - they unblock them. At the same time they look for scar tissue or endometriosis and scrape that away if need be.
So it's all a bit full on in the next month but what's great is they get it all booked up together and as I'm on CD1 I don't have to wait ages for this to take place as my first bloods need to be taken ASAP!

They also did all my measurements etc and said for IVF you need a BMI of 35 & under so I'm fine in that respect if it comes to that.

So yeah, feeling quite positive that things will get sorted out :) hopefully I've given you a bit of helpful info for you going forward to!


----------



## London Kiwi

PS.
On my way out now for a couple of wines! It's been one of those weeks &#127863;


----------



## lucy_smith

Thanks for all that info!! Much appreciated ! 

Sooooo bf has back tracked ..... Doesn't want to phone for this appointment and said that another baby will happen when it happens..... I don't know what goes on in this guys head! Feeling so upset and deflated !!! 
And to top it off I'm cramping.... Great!! :( 


I just don't think he understands how this affects me the constant on board / off board . It's not that he doesn't want another baby it's that he doesn't want to go through all the tests! But he only has one. I'm the one that will go through loads :(


----------



## lucy_smith

Testing on Sunday if spotting doesn't start on Saturday


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Lucy, thats not cool... I really dont think they realise do they. Its only now that I mentioned that im having key hole surgery that hes starting to realise what I am going through.

The thing is, they might not do anymore tests on your until he's done his analysis. They now say that 50% of infertility problems are the blokes fault, not ours so he really does need to do his part.

I hope he changes his mind. It cant be easy for them as I guess for them its a little embarrassing. For me there was no option, he was doing it and I went with him to make sure haha. He had a male doctor, im sure he could request a bloke if that makes it easier for him?

I soooo hope you get your BFP this weekend, then you wont need to worry about the analysis!! fingers crossed for you.

Got my CD2-4 bloods done this morning, with a hangover - not a good combo!! they took about 5 test tubes of blood. Now if this hangover would just piss off ;)


----------



## lucy_smith

Here's an update ...... Bfn :( 

2 spots yesterday, little pink when I wipe this afternoon so presume af is on it's way! :( but normally I would have full on af on 13 dpo?? 
I've also been sick 3 nights this week!!! Once on wed, once on Friday ( after 2 glasses of wine) and now again tonight..... What is going on with my body?? I've never been sick unless alcohol wa involved since I was a little kid!


----------



## lucy_smith

And that's af in full forse :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah bugger Lucy!!! Sorry to hear that AF arrived &#128543;
And that you're not well. I personally haven't been sick Like that since I was a kid either - hope you're feeling better now. Maybe just a niggling bug.
So both back in the same boat yet again! 
AF has stopped for me now. Have my scan next Monday.
Back to the drawing board! 
Are you taking your little one trick or treating?


----------



## lucy_smith

im feeling much better ! :D 
hope your scan goes well.... think bf is coming round to going for the semen analysis, but as he works a lot, and his boss is family its not easy to ask for time off for a dr app, especialy as he doesnt want anyone knowing as he finds it embarrasing.... dont know how we are going to get over the embarrasment.... because if we do need treatment he will have to tell them eventually..... 

how long until your due to ovulate now? 

cd 6 today and due to ovulate in 10 days ! 
going to get some preseed ready this time..... 
not mentioned it to bf yet, will probably just pick some up and then mention it to him... say i just seen it in boots and thought it seemed like a good idea :) 

one of my friends who had a baby a few months after i had dd has announced last week that she is pregnant again. I am so happy for her, i realy am. but this is just another sting to tell me that im now just going to be sat here waiting while all my friends have there 2nd babys .... im not sure how i will cope. burst into tears infront of bf last night. its just so hard........ it breaks my heart that my dd may be an only child/ not be close enough in age to play with her next sibling


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Lucy, Its so tough isnt it. Seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant also. I am always so delighted for the others given I know how hard it is to get pregnant but it is always a little kick in the guts isnt it. 
It will happen for both of us soon, I know it! x

Im going to visit a friend tonight who had her baby last month, really looking forward to meeting him. and i've actually told her (the first one of my friends) that im doing this testing. She took a year to get pregnant and her mother in law works as a receptionist in a gynaecologist office so she kind of knows all about it, hoping she might have some words of wisdom! 

I was going to message you today anyway! I got my letter for my scan on Monday 7th. I thought it was going to be a scan-scan type of scan, but nope, its a proper camera up there having a good look around. Seemingly it doesnt hurt, i've a high pain threshold anyway but I was just surprised I guess. Anyway, hopefully I will know more come Monday in regards to if they see anything odd. Still dont have my appointment for my surgery but assume i'll receive that in the coming days.

Something different about this month, I feel totally relaxed. Im even thinking i might not use any OPKs... that might change ha. Im CD9 today so nearly there yet again. AF is due a couple of days before the husbands bday so that would be a lovely birthday present then next AF is due right before Christmas. I guess either way its a hectic period coming up so my mind will be busy. Its great knowing all the tests are going on behind the scenes also.

Im delighted to hear that your partner is coming around slightly to the idea of the semen analysis. Yes it is embarrassing for them, but they need to understand our point of view too. Chances are he'll be totally grand and he wont need to go back for anything further. As for working for his family, that is tough. Maybe just take it one appointment at a time? He wont need to go to any more in the interim with you once this one is done. And if it comes to getting any further treatments you're right, they will need to know eventually. One step at a time.

We will get those BFPs Lucy! Positive thinking x


----------



## London Kiwi

Had my scan today.
Wont go into too much detail, im sure you can imagine what goes on!
She said that she couldnt see anything that looked strange, all looked relatively normal. She could also see a follicule on my right ovary so im probably due to ovulate in the coming days.

CD12 for me today. I am actually taking it very easy this month, not doing any OPKs or anything, just chilling and doing it when I fancy not just because I feel that I have to. I feel much better for it! 

How are you Lucy?


----------



## lucy_smith

hey :) sorry i havnt gotten back, dd's not been well and i have been busy with work! 

im still being sick every now and again..... dont know whats wrong with me ? ! 

how are you feeling ? ovulated yet ? 

still getting lows on my cbfm think im due to get my 1st peak on monday 

im a little more chilled out this month too,trying not to worry, but im sure that will change once i hit the 2ww .....

how are you getting on?


----------



## London Kiwi

Not good that you're still being sick, i hope it passes soon.

Ive been hectic at work also, been a nightmare this week - really looking forward to the weekend.

I think im officially in the TWW! CD16 for me today. I didnt do any OPKs this month, totally chilled out about it so im not sure when I ovulated, had a few cramps CD14/15 so i'll assume it was around then. AF is due Weds 23rd.

I dont know why i took the relaxed approach this month, I think it was because while i would love to see that BFP its also coming up to Christmas so I know I wont be devastated if it doesnt happen this month - Dec is always a great month. But i'll be back to those OPKs next month ha ;) If I got my Christmas BFP that would also be amazing! (Dec AF is due 20th Dec)

Delighted to hear that you're also feeling relaxed. 

I have another set of bloods being taken next Thursday and still awaiting the letter regarding my key hole surgery.

Hope you get your peak soon!


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you getting on Lucy? Did you get your peak?

CD20 for me today.
I have my next blood tests on Thursday morning.


----------



## lucy_smith

Hi, sorry havnt gotten back sooner!! Was away a lot this week and ended up not using my monitor so not sure when I ovulated ... Think I'm due af a week on Monday but still not 100% sure 

How are you? When are u planning on testing?


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy

Aww sounds like one of those random weeks away when maybe you're not monitoring and it just might happen for you? That would be amazing!!

Were you on holiday? 

So it's CD25 for me and without too many awful details - when I went to the loo before and wiped it was a bit pink. I think AF has got me super early this month :( I'm always like clock work 28 days with a bit of spotting on CD27

Bugger AF has got me again!

I don't know why so early this month... Maybe the stress of all the tests? But I feel fine about those. Work has been a bit crap - but that's standard, no idea!

Guess it's onto the next cycle. Got. Letter saying I'd get operation letter soon.

I sooooo hope you get that BFP this month Lucy! Has to be this month for one of us! X


----------



## lucy_smith

I was away to are family :) 

Will have to wait and see!! 
Got a big spot of pink blood last night, and brownish tinge all day today, 1 week before I'm due . I've had this before and had af turn up ..... But I also had spotting/ bleeding when I was pregnant with dd. 

Hoping this sporting stops!!! Has af started fully now? Hope you get your date for your op soon!


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning Lucy
God this has been a painful heavy period aggh! I normally have light ones every 28-days so no idea whats gone wrong this time.... only work has been a bit full on, so that might be it.
Regardless i wasnt upset in the slightest... and have decided that next month has to be it!! :) surely, ha.
Hope you had a nice time with the family and im absolutely hoping that this bit of spotting is the start of a BFP for you! A week before your AF, surely this is a good sign? I have my fingers crossed for you!
I didnt use any OPKs or anything last month so think i'll get some this time, maybe even go back to CB ones which I havent used in months. I think i got a bit lazy, but now its back to Business :)
The Hospital was faxing my blood tests results to the GP today so hopefully I should hear something, and yeah... still patiently waiting for the surgery date.
Hope all is well with you, keep me posted on the spotting!


----------



## London Kiwi

All ok Lucy? Hows it going at your end?

I called the GP this morning and they've made me an appointment to go in on Tuesday to get my blood test results. Either way i'll know more then. Im not feeling overly positive to be honest - but i'll see on the day!

Right now im just happy its Friday :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Good luck with the results!! Keeps me posted :) 
Hoping it's good news :) 

Af is due on Monday I think ..... Don't realy know as I've not used my monitor 
But will be testing tomorrow morning!!!

Feeling really down today.... I don't know why but feel like my emotions are all over the place, just want to snuggle up under a duvet with a film ... But it's the Christmas party and my dd needs to see Santa.... So no chance of that!


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck for the test this morning Lucy! I'd be delighted to hear you got your BFP - have my fingers crossed for you!

I know how you feel, with the weather getting more miserable also... Def feels like duvet days on the cards. I have to go to a friends today and I can't be bothered. Mind you, he's got a cosy house, he's cooking us lunch, we'll have a few wines - will have that proper Christmas is coming feeling about it which is nice.
How was the trip to Santa?

I'm slightly concerned about getting the results on Tues, Only because they asked me to come in rather than tell me over the phone. But then on the other hand they might want me to go in to discuss next steps etc so I'll keep an open mind about it.

Now it's time to do loads and loads of washing! Domestic bliss :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Bad news over here :( 

Bfn this morning and I have now started spotting..... Af is on her way :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah crap Lucy. Sorry to hear :(
Back to the drawing board!
Maybe we'll get Christmas BFPs?
Doctor for me tomorrow... I'll keep you posted on any news


----------



## lucy_smith

How did the drs appointment go ? 

Bf is booked in for an appointment next week, hope it then means we should get a date for sperm analysis ! 

Worried bf mucks up the appointment though, I duno how but maybe by saying we havnt tried hard enough or something .... :/ I duno but we will have to see!


----------



## London Kiwi

What a painful few days it's been! 

Time for my rant!! Sorry!

Had my GP appointment on Tues...

For weeks now the clinic has been saying call the GP for my results. My GP has two branches and they kept sending me to the other one etc etc... You get the picture.
Week before last the clinic re-faxed my results to the GP they told me they had received them and they were in the scanning pile so to call back in two days after the doctor has the chance to review them. I did that on Friday - still hadn't been looked at &#128545; they made me an appointment for Tuesday and said the GP would review then discuss with me so I took the morning off work and went there... Not scanned and GP didn't know anything about them! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;

The staff were in a meeting so instead of going and a) asking them or b) looking for the results herself she actually sent me away and said someone would call me!

I told her it was fkn ridiculous and she actually slammed the door in my face! I prob shouldn't have sworn at her but by this stage I was fuming.

No one called - of course!

So I chased again. Then I went to a meeting at work and got a voicemail from them saying CALL THE CLINIC for the results!!!! 

Why the hell did they make me an appointment to discuss then?! 

Anyway (haha you're prob not reading this anymore!) I called back to talk to surgery manager and they were in a meeting... She finally just called me back and said they felt that as I was referred from a gynaecologist they should tell me the results?!?!? I asked why they bothered to book me an appointment - her response "we had a meeting at lunchtime and decided we would no longer be giving out gynae results!" FFS!

So i finally got through to the clinic today (takes forever for them to answer as they are so busy). The receptionist said she would speak to the consultant and come back to me. Which she did and the results are all NORMAL !

Why couldn't the GP just tell me? Or someone tell me weeks ago. 

So yeah that's my little moan, sorry! Haha. 

They said pre-op appointment is scheduled for 6 Jan and in the meantime keep trying as normal. Apparently they are extremely busy at the moment so the key hole surgery could be Feb at this stage.

So yeah... Nothing out of the ordinary with the results so I think we have just had really bad luck timing wise... Shall keep on trying! CD11 today. 

Great to hear you have your appointment booked in. You'll be pleased it's all moving forward. To be honest they didn't ask a lot of questions like how often do you try etc.... It was more a generalised how long have you been trying.

I hope AF has buggered off for you now Lucy! It's getting to that crazy busy time of year but I love it. Husbands bday is tomorrow, both have the day off work so looking forward to chilling out and having a nice meal.

December now so i can put the tree up!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy

Are you in the TWW now?

Good luck with the appointment this week!


----------



## lucy_smith

At least you know everything is normal! :) 

Drs are useless eh? 

Mine told me I had to phone my bf in an appointment , so we booked it, he spoke to her only to be told that she didn't really need to speak to him and that there was the form to book for the sperm analysis waiting t the medical centre! 

So I've booked it for the 19th !!! 
Told bf and he is going nuts because he won't get that day off and we will have to reschedule for after new year :/ great! 

So who knows what's happening now! 

No not yet, cd 11 here! 
When's af due for you?


----------



## London Kiwi

Doctors are totally hopeless arent they! I work in the NHS and sometimes wonder how all management ever got their jobs haha.

In regards to the 19th... he might not need to book the time off, can perhaps just stop in. Did they say he needed to go pick up the jar for the sample (to then be dropped somewhere else when he has done it) or are they getting the sample and testing it then and there? Might be worth finding out as if its to just pick up the sample jar maybe you can drop in and collect it for him instead of him taking the time off?

CD19 for me - this month is flying by. Im not sure how im feeling this month, I think i felt some ovulation pains around CD16 and we were all out of energy so couldnt be bothered! Sounds bad doesnt it. I think we DTD enough CD9-14, so who knows. I actually am beginning to feel more optimistic about the next cycle, dont know what it is... just have a feeling.

Are you looking forward to Christmas? How old is your little one?


----------



## lucy_smith

Our nearest place to 3. Hours away.... so a full on day out unfortunately :( 
He still hasn't phoned to cancel yet so I'm kind of hoping that he will just go to it but who knows! 

I kind of feel like I've given up..... kind of just sailing along until we get the tests done, how long did the results from the semen analysis take? 

Just got my high on my monitor and just waiting on my peak now .... think af is due 27th but obviously still depends on when I get my peak 

Yes looking foreword to xmas :) she's 1 :) so this year will be much better than last but she still won't understand . 

What do you do for xmas?


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my peak today, so af is due xmas day !! Don't know if I can handle the disappointment of af turning up on xmas day :(


----------



## London Kiwi

BUT.... how amazing if she didnt turn up!! :) I have my fingers crossed for you Lucy!

3 hours away?! Are you in remote Scotland? I hope he doesnt cancel & goes along also. He's going to have to go sometime...
I think the semen results came back relatively quickly compared to mine. Like within 10days.

CD22 for me today. I am actually pretty sure im out. If history repeats then I have some sure signs that AF is on the way. Normally have pretty good skin but I have a huge spot - always happens around a week before and I had the odd cramp over the weekend. Either way, I should know this coming weekend.

Christmas is coming around so quick. This year will be a little different, my husbands father and brother will be spending christmas at the brothers house with the sister in laws family. He isnt keen on joining so we are staying home and having some friends over which will be nice and probably his dad in the evening. I love cooking so im already looking forward to it! What do you have planned?


----------



## London Kiwi

Cramping a fair bit today so I think that AF is preparing herself to make an appearance, yay! 
Damn her! Onto the next cycle....


----------



## lucy_smith

When is af due?? 

Feeling a little down yesterday , had a total break down last night and burst into tears, feeling better today for it though , sometimes I just feel like I need to let it all out ? Am I the strange one?


----------



## London Kiwi

AF is due Sunday so I would expect to start spotting on Sat.

However I was totally thrown off last month as AF started on CD25 for me (which is today). I think it was just a random cycle and i'll be back to the usual 28 days this month. I think in all my adult life i've only ever had a couple of strange timings in regards to AF, im pretty much like clockwork.

Aww sorry to hear you had a bad day :hugs:
Its totally normal, just let it out - infact its probably good for you!

I have decided to give it one more cycle then after that i'll probably lose my shit. haha. I feel it has to happen soon! 

We will get those BFPs Lucy!!


----------



## London Kiwi

AF due today. No spotting as yet which is surprising.
Found a couple of old cheapie tests so tested this morning and of course... BFN so she'll be on her way soon enough.

How are you Lucy?


----------



## lucy_smith

Hope af is staying away for you!!! 

Had a little cramping today so kind of think af will turn up in a weeks time :(


----------



## lucy_smith

Just got some spotting again :( 1 week before af is due again :( so pretty sure that's me out again! :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Lucy, not again!!
Could it be IB? Or you definitely think AF sign? Sorry to hear :(

Well she waited all blimmin day to show up so I had a teeny minuscule tiny glimmer of hope that maybe.... But deep down I knew she'd come - had a bit of spotting start tonight and I'm cramping. 

Means I can have a drink at Christmas and New Years but I'm still a bit gutted.

I absolutely desperately want a BFP next cycle... Wonder if there's anything different we could try?

Did your partner go to the appointment?


----------



## lucy_smith

Had a little spot last night, but now have spotting again tonight!!!! What is going on??? My body is so strange ! :/ 

I'm so sorry af is starting :( enjoy as much caffeine and Booze as you can over xmas And newyear!!


Found out about 2 more people I know who are pregnant now! I'm happy for them but I know for a fact they fell pregnant in the 1st/ 2nd month off the pill and it makes me feel upset that I'm not that lucky :( 

You any idea so what to try next??

No he didn't :( hoping the department oin the hospital is open the week after newyear and we can go, but who knows :(


----------



## lucy_smith

And brown cm this morning...... this is starting to seem strange... mind you I've had wiered spotting before but it was before dd was born


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh really? Do you think that maybe you might get your BFP??? That would be so lovely for Christmas. FINGERS CROSSED!!!

Im sure that the hospital departments resume again on the 3rd so you should be able to go in the New Year if AF arrives.

I know what you mean, so many people are announcing their pregnant at the moment, its crazy.

So I have been reading up on Acupuncture, I think I might give it a go. Some of the stories of it working are really amazing. Its another cost though, i've emailed one near my house to enquire.

Do you think you're going to test early then? Very excited that you could get your BFP!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Spotting has stopped but have lower back ache now, 

Trying not to get my hopes up ! 

I thought I would wait till xmas day... but not sure anymore!! :/


----------



## London Kiwi

If you're spotting has stopped maybe that's a good thing :) or is that normal for you?
How amazing would a Christmas BFP be? 
I have my fingers crossed Lucy!

I booked an acupuncture session, I read up a lot on it and thought I'd give it a go. With it coming up to Christmas the earliest I could get (without paying Central London prices) was 3rd Jan. But look forward to something different.


----------



## lucy_smith

I suppose it could go either way! Nearly tested this morning but managed to stop myself! It's far too early! Lol

Will be interesting to see how acupuncture goes!


----------



## London Kiwi

I have a really good feeling for you Lucy! 
See if the spotting comes back or test Friday maybe??


----------



## lucy_smith

Feels like I'm cramping up today, backs aching ..... feels like af is oh her way :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah crap.
You're not out yet Lucy!

Have you read up much on the soft cups? Agggh I think im going nuts this week, i've decided that I absolutely have to get a BFP next month so have been reading up on lots of bits. I do think that acupuncture sounds positive but with the holidays coming up the appointments wont really have an effect on this cycle, maybe next.
I dunno. Im going mad I think. haha.


----------



## lucy_smith

What are soft cups? 

Welcome to the nut house!! :) glad you want to join me! Lol 

Do I test in the morning????? Not sure yet! Lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Hahaha yep I've joined the nut house!!
Another friend had a baby this week - that's 3 in the past week!! I need that bloody BFP next month.

Soft cups are kind of like a diaphragm type thing. I've read a bit about them
Lately but never tried them, no harm in it! It's basically inserted up there to stop the sperm leaking out and keeping it close to the cervix. Have a Google, some people swear by them.

Test???!!! Hmmmm....
I think do it if you think there is a chance :) 
Good luck!!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Hahaha yep I've joined the nut house!!
> Another friend had a baby this week - that's 3 in the past week!! I need that bloody BFP next month.
> 
> Soft cups are kind of like a diaphragm type thing. I've read a bit about them
> Lately but never tried them, no harm in it! It's basically inserted up there to stop the sperm leaking out and keeping it close to the cervix. Have a Google, some people swear by them.
> 
> Test???!!! Hmmmm....
> I think do it if you think there is a chance :)
> Good luck!!


I didn't test this morning! Want to see if I get spotting tomorrow .... waiting out for xmas morning


----------



## London Kiwi

I was so excited to open this thinking maybe i'd see BFP!!

But yes, what a lovely Christmas surprise that would be Lucy :) 

I reckon if you're feeling really negative about it tomorrow then dont test, you dont want to upset yourself for Christmas, but if no spotting then DO IT!

Im excited for you. This BFP has to turn up soon.

My husband has been really positive the last day or so. he knows that im starting to get sick of it all, border line ready to give up! But he's saying we have to keep trying etc, its quite nice to hear.

In work today, felt like i was the only one in London going to work!! Its so quiet.


----------



## lucy_smith

awww its nice to hear someone else has hope for me :) 

no spotting yet, but not expecting it until tomorrow anyways 

my boobs are really sore, but im pretty sure they get a little sore everymonth before af turns up but for some reason they seem worse tonight. maybe im just over thinking it as usuall! lol 

im sooo glad your husband is positive!! makes the whole ttc process much easier :D

london...... quiet...... thats the first time i think ive ever heard those words in the same sentence!!! 
always wanted to go to london!.... well technically ive been before but only for 1 night with college but i dont realy count that!


----------



## lucy_smith

Spotting has started :( so that's af on her way


----------



## London Kiwi

Merry Christmas Lucy! 
Sorry about AF.
Next month is our month... I know it.
Wasn't going to log in today but was hoping to see you had a BFP.
AF is such a bitch!
I hope you have a lovely day with your family


----------



## lucy_smith

So bf went and did his semen analysis today! Hoping to get the results next week! 
How are u doing? 




London Kiwi said:


> Merry Christmas Lucy!
> Sorry about AF.
> Next month is our month... I know it.
> Wasn't going to log in today but was hoping to see you had a BFP.
> AF is such a bitch!
> I hope you have a lovely day with your family


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah that's great Lucy! I'm so happy to hear that he went along. I kept saying to my husband - I'm doing my fair share so you have to do your part!

Hope you get the results back ASAP! 

All is good here. Officially in the TWW. I'm around 4/5 dpo. I thought we had timed it right by I had some wicked cramps around CD17 so I think I might've got it slightly wrong and by that stage, we had done it too many times neither of us could be arsed! Opps!! Well fingers crossed we might have caught it.

Yesterday I had my pre-op appointment for the laparoscopy and blue dye test. They did bloods, an ECG on my heart and went through a bunch of questions - all went ok. Now we have to wait up to 3months to get the date. Fingers crossed its much faster. I also opted for the option of being available at short notice so hopefully something comes up soon.

I also had my first acupuncture session on Weds. I went down the fertility line and also lack of sleep so he's working on both of those. And to be honest it's only been a couple of days but I've not been waking up so much. Fingers crossed he sorts the fertility part too.

Have just had a weekend with friends and all their new borns, has been absolutely fabulous but I did wonder when that will be me? Hopefully soon.

Here's to a fab 2017 Lucy!!


----------



## lucy_smith

They reconmy results will be this week! Going to phone the drs and get an appointment for later in the week hopefully! 

Got my fingers crossed for you!

What exactly is acupuncture for fertility?

2017 has got to be better! Fingers crossed


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear the results will be back soon Lucy, I hope they come back all ok!
Guessing you're in the TWW now?
I think im out this month, damn it! AF Due this weekend and having mild cramps - so counting myself out.

Im confident re: Acupuncture, so hopefully a couple more sessions will help me out alot more in the next cycle.

This is the guy im going to, Angelo. Here's his website, Have a read of some of the testimonials - worth a try given nothing else is working!

https://www.angelodalberto.com/infertility.php#.WHTU3NKLRpg 

In the meantime i'm still waiting for my surgery date.


----------



## lucy_smith

Got a phone appointment with the dr tomorrow ! Absolutely shitting it! I think I'm worried that they will tell me I need to wait longer before they do more tests :( 

Will let you know how I get on :)


----------



## CMRKVLE

Hi ladies 

New here so exuse me if i havent got the right wording correct

So my names chaz mother of two my eldest is 14 yrs and my youngest is 7yrs. See the huge age gap. Lol It will be almost 8 years and i had my IUD removed on the 21st dec 16. 5 years exactly.have started trying for another straight after removal. Could be wrong but i swear i ovulated 4 days after AF was finished. I maybe wrong but their after i have experienced all the symptoms right to having really bad sore breasts. (Sorry) eating like crazy, temps ridiculously rising. I checked my calender for some reason it had detected ovulation was predicted later later on in the month. Which if that was true today im only suppose to be 5DPO but i find that very hard to believe. I did a pregnancy test today and found what i believe is a faint line. Idk i think i am just seeing things to be honestly. Could someone help this mama out in need of advice. AM I JUST SEEING THING ARE ALL MY DATES JUST TERRIBLY WRONG....GOSH
 



Attached Files:







2017-01-10 20.36.18.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## London Kiwi

CMRKVLE - Apologies but I have the worst eyes ever for spotting lines! I can never work them out when other people see them clearly.

However I would imagine that 5DPO might be too early? Unless you Ovulated earlier than you thought??!





CMRKVLE said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> New here so exuse me if i havent got the right wording correct
> 
> So my names chaz mother of two my eldest is 14 yrs and my youngest is 7yrs. See the huge age gap. Lol It will be almost 8 years and i had my IUD removed on the 21st dec 16. 5 years exactly.have started trying for another straight after removal. Could be wrong but i swear i ovulated 4 days after AF was finished. I maybe wrong but their after i have experienced all the symptoms right to having really bad sore breasts. (Sorry) eating like crazy, temps ridiculously rising. I checked my calender for some reason it had detected ovulation was predicted later later on in the month. Which if that was true today im only suppose to be 5DPO but i find that very hard to believe. I did a pregnancy test today and found what i believe is a faint line. Idk i think i am just seeing things to be honestly. Could someone help this mama out in need of advice. AM I JUST SEEING THING ARE ALL MY DATES JUST TERRIBLY WRONG....GOSH


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no! Surely they wont tell you that? 
I didnt have to wait any longer than the average person (although feels like forever!) as soon as the sperm analysis came back we were referred to the gynaecologist 

Its great that they will do a phone appointment with you though - didnt know they existed.

Good luck lovely, I hope it all goes well 




lucy_smith said:


> Got a phone appointment with the dr tomorrow ! Absolutely shitting it! I think I'm worried that they will tell me I need to wait longer before they do more tests :(
> 
> Will let you know how I get on :)


----------



## London Kiwi

How did your phone appointment go Lucy?

Im very crampy tonight, AF will be showing her face tomorrow I think!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> How did your phone appointment go Lucy?
> 
> Im very crampy tonight, AF will be showing her face tomorrow I think!

I didn't get my bfs results, should get them tomorrow though! My dr has put us forward for an appointment with a fertility specialist so hoping that date won't take too long. How long did it take for your date to come through?

Had my usual spotting 7 days before af again, so think af is on her way ! Af stayed away for you? Told my dr about this spotting and she said it's usually around ovulation for normal spotting to occur and it's unusual to get it 7 days before af, but then she almost back tracked and said that she doesn't see why that would be an issue. 

I'm convinced that I have something like low progesterone which doesn't stop me falling pregnant but won't allow me to go over 3-4 weeks. I don't know why, but that's how I feel. 

Hoping the fertility specialist can help, feel like my dr is being simpathetic but not really believing that there is an issue


----------



## lucy_smith

CMRKVLE said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> New here so exuse me if i havent got the right wording correct
> 
> So my names chaz mother of two my eldest is 14 yrs and my youngest is 7yrs. See the huge age gap. Lol It will be almost 8 years and i had my IUD removed on the 21st dec 16. 5 years exactly.have started trying for another straight after removal. Could be wrong but i swear i ovulated 4 days after AF was finished. I maybe wrong but their after i have experienced all the symptoms right to having really bad sore breasts. (Sorry) eating like crazy, temps ridiculously rising. I checked my calender for some reason it had detected ovulation was predicted later later on in the month. Which if that was true today im only suppose to be 5DPO but i find that very hard to believe. I did a pregnancy test today and found what i believe is a faint line. Idk i think i am just seeing things to be honestly. Could someone help this mama out in need of advice. AM I JUST SEEING THING ARE ALL MY DATES JUST TERRIBLY WRONG....GOSH


I don't see a line, but I never seem to see one on here unless it is obvious . I think 5dpo is a little early though


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning Lucy!

So i've literally just written the following on another post so i'll copy and paste:

So AF was due yesterday and she's not here!! 
I am a very regular every 28 days (like maybe one/two cycles a year would be off) but of course BFN this morning on an ic. 
I dont want to get my hopes up but it does make me wonder if I should go and get a proper test today?
There are a couple of reasons Im thinking that i could just be late and she might arrive today:
1) AF was on day 28 last month but didnt arrive until the night so maybe my cycle has moved by like half a day so she'll come today?
2) i've had a couple of rounds of acupuncture, wondering if thats affected it?

The ic BFN was stark white and came up quickly so i dont think its defective. 

I think i'll wait another day. No doubt the minute I post this she'll turn up!!

In regards to the fertility specialist - this is great that they have referred you. The first appointment came through really quickly so fingers crossed the same for you.
Then they give you a set of different appointments to attend. You mentioned low progesterone so you'll be pleased to know that they test for this in the first round of appointments and for things like to make sure you are actually ovulating. 

I had all my last tests done about 10days ago so now im just awaiting the key hole surgery date which i'll hopefully get soon. I opted to be contacted incase anyone cancels as I can basically go last minute so fingers crossed something comes up soon!


----------



## lucy_smith

I have got my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!! 

Have you told anyone about your tests/ appointments? What about your boss? How do you explain all these appointments with your boss?


----------



## London Kiwi

Ive been googling like mad today and I think its probably the acupuncture thats delayed it a little. I told my husband about it and he's discouraged me from buying a more expensive test just yet, he doesnt want me to get upset. But as I told him, i'd be expecting it to be a BFN anyway... i'll wait one more day.

In regards to my appointments / boss. I've been pretty lucky and for all my bloods etc i've been able to go early in the morning and before work. With my appointment last week she was on leave so that was easy! And going forward i told her a slight little white lie :blush: 
I said that i had an abnormal smear so I would be needing a day off coming up for a minor operation. I felt bad lying!!


----------



## lucy_smith

i have no idea what im going to tell my bosses, ive always been open with them about my health/ appointments before. I even told them as soon as i found out i was pregnant! but i dont know what im going to tell them this time round.... 

i havnt even told my mum or dad and any friends about our struggle yet, but think im going to have to tell them when i get my appointment through..... have you told any family/friends yet?


----------



## London Kiwi

Do you think you could be honest with them again?

I would wait until your first appointment and then you might have to let them know. The reason I say that is because the appointments are set days. Eg. CD2-4 then CD10-14, 21-23 so they are quite specific days. Im lucky that my boss doesnt work in the same office as me most of the week so i've managed to avoid having to tell her thus far.

We have confided in one set of friends. I basically got drunk and let it all out, haha. She herself had alot of issues and his mum works in a gynae surgery so they are great to talk to. Apart from them & my acupuncturist (does that count?!), no one else knows. Im not sure I want anyone else to know as yet, purely to avoid all the questions and people wondering if im pregnant everytime i see them!


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my bfs results, turns out he has an abnormality and his sperm swim the wrong way/ all over the place . Bf isn't very good at explaining ... lol
He has to take vitamins for 3 months and then see what the results are then


----------



## London Kiwi

Swim the wrong way and all over the place?! Random!
Happy for you that the results have come back and you have an answer and a cure!
Just today I ordered DH some Proxeed online as the acupuncturist said it was good for sperm. Aggh all this TTC stuff really adds up ££
Are you going to continue with your fertility appointments? Get the ball rolling a bit or wait until his 3month vitamin intake is up?


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Swim the wrong way and all over the place?! Random!
> Happy for you that the results have come back and you have an answer and a cure!
> Just today I ordered DH some Proxeed online as the acupuncturist said it was good for sperm. Aggh all this TTC stuff really adds up ££
> Are you going to continue with your fertility appointments? Get the ball rolling a bit or wait until his 3month vitamin intake is up?

Just googled the sperm issue and I think what he has is low/poor motility 
He has to quit smoking , cut out booze and take vitamins and get a healthier lifestyle . He isn't impressed with quoting smoking ..... I try to explain that all he needs to do is give up, if I have a hormone issue or anything I need hormones and surgery!! He has got to deal with what I could possibly have to deal with! 
I just bought vitamins and it's sooo expensive! And have to buy more sticks for my monitor..... it's costing a fortune!

I'm going to keep going, just because bfs sperm isn't quite 100% doesn't mean I'm fine , would rather keep going and hopefully get to find out any issues


----------



## London Kiwi

Definitely a change to his lifestyle, but you're right - we have to go through alot so a couple of changes for them cant hurt!
The Proxeed turned up yesterday and my husband had his first sachet last night and said it was absolutely disgusting but when I reminded him of everything I have gone through he soon shut up haha.

The proxeed also helps with motility - not sure if you've looked it up. My acupuncture bloke recommended it as DHs sperm was 'normal' but very borderline normal so this will help. Its pricey but hopefully worth it. We bought it on amazon.

I agree that you should def go to your appointments / get your tests done as you said, it might be more than one factor.
Im still waiting for my surgery date, the NHS works on 18 week referrals so I must almost be nearing that from the first appointment i had. I'd quite like to get through one more cycle first so would be nice if I get a call in Feb. 

As AF was so late this month (my first ever 32 day cycle, the acupuncture is definitely doing something inside) i'll be testing on Valentines day unless AF gets me first. Im not a huge Valentines romantic but It would def be nice to get that BFP!


----------



## lucy_smith

af turned up today, which im not suprised about. :( 
but this spotting 7 days before has now turned into spotting/ bleeding on an off for the week before af....... really starting to annoy me now :( 

bf is being great with his vitamins :) dont need to remind him ! which is great haha 
...... smoking and drinking on the other hand...... i dont know what to do, he just isnt interested in giving up, he a 'it will happen when it happens ' kind of guy and it turns out my dr pretty much told him the same thing! im so upset that he isnt fully committing and i dont even have anyone to talk to about it :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry about AF Lucy :(

Great that he's taking all his vitamins, DH has been taking his proxeed also but says he absolutely hates the taste! Small sacrifice to make I think given what we go through.

I probably need to curb my drinking a little too. Im not a every day drinker, but I certainly like the odd drink in the weekends. If I knew that it would actually help me get pregnant i'd totally give it up but I wonder what effect it really has...

I need to pick up some ovulation sticks this week as I expect to Ovulate this weekend. Im actually starting to get a bit sick of this month on month.... I wonder how long until I lose my shit. haha.


----------



## lucy_smith

Just phoned the dr as I still haven't had a date for my referral. I'm raging!! Turns out my dr has decided that I have to wait 3 f**king months to see if bfs sperm gets better before referring me ! 
Had enough of this now! 
And to top it all of my spotting 7 days before af seems to be turning into bleeding / spotting on and off for a week before af starts and I feel like I'm constantly bleeding :(


----------



## London Kiwi

No way?!
that is really SHIT.
Surely you are independent of each other, he's getting sorted but you still need to be looked at incase there is more than one issue?
Is there any way that you can get a second opinion at your doctor?
I would be totally pissed off if I was you?

That sucks about the bleeding. Have you thought about acupuncture? it helps all sorts of issues in regards to bleeding/pain.
The only thing is its a bit expensive. My first session was £48, now its £42/week. I will go until I finally get a BFP then maybe reduce it to once every 3 weeks as its good for blood flow and relaxation. Tomorrow is my 4th session, hopefully i'll see some results soon. I have to say since i've been going im sleeping alot better.


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm loosing hope :(
Turned my spare room which I was waiting to turn into another bedroom into my study/ sewing room. Bought new furniture for it, think I've given up and trying to get use to the idea of only having one child.... 
I'm going to see if this bleeding carries on this cycle again, if it does then I'm going to phone her and get an appointment and will probably go nuts if how I'm feeling just now is anything to go by!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I totally get what you are saying, as i said earlier - Im wondering how long it is until I lose my shit.
I think we will only have the one when I finally do get pregnant, I dont think that I can go through all this TTC again!
Nice re; The sewing room. My mum was huge into her sewing, my little sister has started getting into it the past year or so. Nice therapeutic way to pass time :)


----------



## lucy_smith

got a phone appointment with my dr on wed, going to try and persuade her to get some tests done, im also going to say about the fact im bleeding for 2 weeks :( and see what she says 

bf and i started taking pragnacare conception and wellman conception, and my ovulation seems to have been pushed later because of it! ? im on cd 16 today and normally have my peak on 15/16 but i am still on highs! so wonder if this is a good or a bad thing! 

how are you getting on ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy!

I think you should definitely say something, that bleeding for two weeks is crazy. They really need to get your appointments in full swing, your health is totally independent from your husbands so you should be treated as two separate cases in my opinion.

Well i've not had much luck in the health department either, I followed up to ask when my laparoscopy appointment will be... They said end of March / but more likely start of April. I know in the grand scheme of things it doesnt seem that far away, BUT they are supposed to see you within 18 weeks of your referral date, and I will be exceeding that.

Work has been absolute hell also... just need a break!! So we booked a 10-day holiday to Thailand to do absolutely nothing. Will be there over my next fertile period so you never know! I dont think we were lucky enough this month, we didnt really BD much...
I havent told my boss about my holiday as only booked it today so hopefully she says its ok as we leave on the 24th. She is leaving the Organisation soon anyway so I think her motivation is starting to decrease.

I desperately need a break - cant wait for the sun!!

As for pre-natals, im just taking folic acid and my husband is still drinking his Proxeed sachets. Might start something else soon.

To be honest, ive been totally laid back about it this month and now I have the holiday to look forward to, its all in the back of my mind... i was hoping the operation would be sooner but such is life.

Hope all is well with you apart from this conceiving malarkey!! The days are getting longer... spring time soon!


----------



## lucy_smith

London Kiwi said:


> Hey Lucy!
> 
> I think you should definitely say something, that bleeding for two weeks is crazy. They really need to get your appointments in full swing, your health is totally independent from your husbands so you should be treated as two separate cases in my opinion.
> 
> Well i've not had much luck in the health department either, I followed up to ask when my laparoscopy appointment will be... They said end of March / but more likely start of April. I know in the grand scheme of things it doesnt seem that far away, BUT they are supposed to see you within 18 weeks of your referral date, and I will be exceeding that.
> 
> Work has been absolute hell also... just need a break!! So we booked a 10-day holiday to Thailand to do absolutely nothing. Will be there over my next fertile period so you never know! I dont think we were lucky enough this month, we didnt really BD much...
> I havent told my boss about my holiday as only booked it today so hopefully she says its ok as we leave on the 24th. She is leaving the Organisation soon anyway so I think her motivation is starting to decrease.
> 
> I desperately need a break - cant wait for the sun!!
> 
> As for pre-natals, im just taking folic acid and my husband is still drinking his Proxeed sachets. Might start something else soon.
> 
> To be honest, ive been totally laid back about it this month and now I have the holiday to look forward to, its all in the back of my mind... i was hoping the operation would be sooner but such is life.
> 
> Hope all is well with you apart from this conceiving malarkey!! The days are getting longer... spring time soon!


That's a bummer about your surgery!! Hope it's not too long a wait! Omg Thailand !! What an amazing break!! Hope you don't have hassle trying to get time off! 

Still no peak this morning ......what have these vitamins done to me ?? Maybe I have been lacking in something all along?? I wonder if they will affect my lp too?


----------



## London Kiwi

Any sign of your peak yet?
Strange what certain things can do to your cycle / body. I hope you get it soon.

So I basically just told my boss I was going. I havent had a proper holiday in a good while so its about time :) She wasnt overly impressed but currently im contracting long term here so she couldnt really say anything as it was already booked anyway!

I CANT WAIT for the sunshine. 17 sleeps and counting :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Im out this month, AF Arrived.... and early I might add. Im a 28-day cycle without fail but the last two cycles have been weird. Last month was 31 days and then this month she showed up early on CD24.

Not sure whats the story there, I can only think its the acupuncture. So i'll speak to Angelo on Weds and mention it to him. I dont want to be spending £50/week if its only going to bugger my cycles up! But on a good note, its certainly making me sleep alot better which is fab.

Im not that disappointed this month as I had a feeling our timing was a little off and of course we are going to Thailand on the 24th so I will be able to enjoy some cocktails in the sun.

How are you getting on?


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my peaks on cd 18/19 which is a bit late. But at least I got it! I bet you are soo excited for holiday! 

Told my mum about our struggles...don't think she really knew what to say. She never struggled and had loads of kids, but that doesn't bother me, I feel like by telling my mum a weight has been lifted :) glad I told her now


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww thats great to hear. A problem shared is a problem halved so they say.
Atleast she knows now so you have someone to vent to, even if she doesnt know what to say, she's still an ear to listen to! I bet you're feeling much better now that she knows.

And yay for getting your peak! 

I said to my husband knowing our luck i'll blimmin ovulate on the plane to Thailand. its looking to be around that day - typical !!


----------



## lucy_smith

Typical !! But you just need to make sure you have a good time before the flight! Haha! 

I had the drs on Wednesday, she booked me in to do a smear and examination to see if there was anything wrong, just waiting on results. It turns out I have something called cervix Ectropion. Which is causing the bleeding, good news is it shouldn't affect ttc, bad news is it causes the bleeding, but my dr advices we don't do anything about while ttc 


she also said that I've to wait for more tests till April to see if these vitamins help, and basically she had spoken to my fertility dr so I basically didn't need to go to my first fertility appointments. I think they want us to try for a few extra months because we are young


----------



## London Kiwi

I've never heard of Cervix Ectropion - it was straight to google for me!
Ah no, so you wasted your time a little with going to the first appointments? I guess its better to have everything covered just incase. Its a pain how they focus so much on age. Im old and I still have to do everything the same as someone younger so why cant they start the process for you?

So i got a call this morning about my laparoscopy. They have booked me in for Monday which is great... but I have a few concerns:
- Im flying to Thailand on Friday, while im sure it will be absolutely fine - i just hope there are no complications
- Im also due to ovulate towards the end of next week. I doubt very much that i'll be allowed to have sex let alone want it at that point so not sure if trying this month is an option.
Guess we will have to wait and see! 

Im happy the appointment is booked in, I just hope they dont find anything too serious and get it all sorted while they are in there having a poke around :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Did I tell you I had a laparoscopy a few years ago? I had one to check for endometriosis. I was in and out the same day, they offer you painkillers after bit I didn't need them, I did bleed / spot for a few days after though. Any questions just ask! :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh did you?
You might be my go-to girl then :) 
Im actually not that concerned, guess all this is routine to see if there is anything wrong.
I'm getting a laparoscopy & Dye test and also a hysteroscopy. So they are checking for literally anything and everything and they sort it while they are in there if need be!


----------



## lucy_smith

so i am due af on tuesday....unless these vitamins play more tricks on me lol !
i havnt had any spotting yet!!! usually would have had some by now .
spots started breaking out a couple days ago, and have died down today..... normally i think they just get worse until after af. but on the downside i have the 'i AM STARVING' week before af is due. so will see how this week goes!


----------



## London Kiwi

eeekkk maybe these are good signs!! 
How amazing would it be if you got your BFP this month?! :) 
You always spot so something is going on down there for sure!
Keep me posted, this is exciting!

I had my blood tests this morning, pre-op ones... all seems well so the op will be going ahead Monday as planned.

In the meantime, im out for a couple of wines tonight, and really looking forward to it!


----------



## lucy_smith

Had cramps on and off yesterday and today, duno if that's a good sign or a bad sign! Also been exhausted the last few days! I'm going to take a test in the morning which will be 10/11 dpo! Wish me luck :) 

Hope you enjoyed your wines!! :) 

Good luck with the lap on Monday!!! :)


----------



## London Kiwi

GOOD LUCK!!! The fact you've had no spotting is such a good sign. I really hope this is your month!

I got a phone call on Friday night 8pm from the hospital saying they had taken the wrong bloods. Well how the hell does that happen?! I handed them over the form that they gave me! Seemingly they took one but didn't take another or something like that. And that's apparently needed before tomorrow goes ahead. I was fuming as they said they weren't sure now bla bla and I said well how is this my fault and could I come in earlier tomorrow? So op was due to take place at 11 now I'm going in at 9 so they can draw more blood. I'm assuming it will still go ahead but who knows now! 

5 sleeps till Thailand!


----------



## lucy_smith

Bfn :( 

What a night mare!!!!! Can't believe that!! Hope it all goes to plan tomorrow! Keep me posted !! Just think about Thailand!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah crap! not out yet Lucy! Lets see what the next couple of days bring.

Im really quite concerned that im going to turn up tomorrow and they're going to turn me away. its totally their fault, i handed them the piece of paper that they gave me and they did the tests, they mustnt have read the whole thing perhaps? We shall see. I have taken two days off work so I hope it goes ahead!

Did I tell you im coming to Scotland for a wedding in late May. Where abouts in Scotland are you based?


----------



## lucy_smith

Af due tomorrow..... will see how that goes!

Fingers crossed today went as planned!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Oohhh still no spotting? This is great Lucy.

I'm feeling pretty awful right now, back from
The hospital about 2 hours ago.
I've got two incisions, one at the bottom of my belly button and the other is about 5cm under that. They also did the lap dye through my vagina (TMI sorry :blush:)

So.... Operation went well, no complications in regards to the procedure. The dye test went well, tubes are fine - no blockages. But....Turns out my ovaries and another area (can't remember what they said at the moment) have endometriosis. 
This is the first time this has ever been picked up on, no symptoms indicated it etc. But regardless of the situation they treated in while they were in there. 

They said they could see an egg ready to be released also so should be ovulating in the coming days. Would be great if ovulation held off a few days as right now I do not feel like having sex! 

Would be ideal to ovulate Thursday...couple of days to recover and it's the day before we fly out to Thailand so could work well.

They said keep trying as I'll be more fertile than ever for the next while after the op.

All the best for the next few hours... Hope AF stays away for you and you get that much anticipated BFP!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Spotting has just started tonight :( bummer!!!!! So sick of this :( 



Sorry you have endometriosis :( it is actually a fairly common thing and it's also common for people to never know about having it ! Did they say how the endometriosis would affect fertility? Did they say that this could be your problem? 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah bugger Lucy, here we are again for yet another month!

Absolutely no idea that I had endo until I woke from the operation and they told me they had lasered it off. I also dont know how bad it was because i didnt see my consultant before i left, just another junior doctor. Due to go back in a couple of weeks so i'll hear more then. She said that it was text book surgery and everything went well which is great. 

I feel awful today :( I cant wait for the anesthetic to wear off, I feel sea sick!! :sick:

I am not sure what affect this will have on my cycle this month but just did an OPK and thank god its still negative! I am hoping for late ovulation this month.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Lucy - all ok with you?
Currently relaxing in Thailand - it's lovely! 
I think I'm out this month. I don't think I've ovulated, guessing due to the laparoscopy/hysteroscopy - I was getting darker lines up until the operation then they basically were non existent after.
To be honest it's not such a bad thing to have a month off as we DTD once and it was far too soon! Quite nice to have a break.
Will be straight back to it next month though obviously!
Hope things are all good at your end :)


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm hope if your feeling much better so you can enjoy the rest of your holiday!!! You have made me so excited for my holiday in may!! :) 
With what you have just been through it's probably best to just relax and enjoy your holiday!! What's it like in Thailand ? 

Cd 8 here.... just the waiting game again...


----------



## London Kiwi

It's so lovely here! The weather is amazing.
We are having the laziest holiday and not doing a lot except sitting in the sun, swimming, eating, drinking cocktails and super cheap beer by the pool.
I will be massively depressed when I get home... And no doubt on the countdown to my next holiday which is early June - Spain.
Where you heading in May?

Are you still using the fertility monitor? Can't be long till you get your peak now!


----------



## lucy_smith

Cd 10 here! Will start testing with the monitor tomorrow, tend to peak around day 14-17 ish 
I have been sooo grumpy recently! I don't know what's up with me, just feeling pretty stressed/ grumpy. 

Going to Greece ! :) going with bfs family but I'm not bothered! 

How long are u away for ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Lovely - Greece will be fabulous.
Although sometimes holidaying with the inlaws... Not so much! Ha. I'm sure you'll have a great time.
We leave Thailand Monday afternoon :( 
Sad to leave, it's been amazing. It actually feels like we have been here a good while which is great - a proper holiday. The weather has been so so nice, the past couple of days have actually been too hot so sitting in the shade a lot.

You must be approaching the TWW! &#128522;
For me it's CD23, AF is due the end of next week. there is probably a 0.000003% chance that I've conceived this month so not even thinking about it really.

I'm fully healed now, pretty much all the bruising has gone so next month I'll be ready to catch that bloody egg!!


----------



## lucy_smith

im soo glad you have enjoyed your time away! how long is a flight to thailand ? 

im hoping the tww will be soon, cd 13 here! and still on lows on my monitor, usually i would have had highs now and then peak in a few days, think these tablets are moving things back....

im glad your healed now. so whats next on the cards for you?? now the laparoscopy is over and done with?


----------



## London Kiwi

Unfortunately it's longer on the way back :(
It's 11 hours from London but from Bangkok to London it's 13 hours, today is going to be a loooooong day! Just at the airport now, fly in 2 hours, Land back in the UK around 7.30pm.

I do not want to go to work tomorrow!! 

Sounds like the tablets are definitely doing something, fingers crossed for that high soon!

As for us... Well I'm expecting to arrive home to a letter from the consultant for my follow up appointment so I can find out how bad the endo was etc and if they found anything else then I'll see what's next. They did say you're more fertile In the months following the procedure so guess I'll be back to trying as normal! 

I'm not sure at what point we will give up.... Maybe give it until the end of the year. I think people just expect us to be a no kid family anyway as we are very social and love our holidays and enjoy life as it is. But a little one can make all these things more exciting I guess! I'm just over the TTC, it's so frustrating! I shall see what the consultant says and go from there :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my peak today!!! 

Did you get your appointment letter through??


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah great news re: peak!! :)
Woo hoo! nearly another TWW for you.

No sign of the follow up letter yet, they certainly like to take their time in London. i will chase tomorrow as I know that the consultant always works in the office on Thursdays.

AF arrived today. A little early but arrived as expected, last cycle was definitely a write off! Onto the next one !


----------



## lucy_smith

I think I'm going to be out this month :( only managed to bd the night before my first peak :( 

Did you phone? What did they say? 

Sorry af arrived !


----------



## London Kiwi

It only takes one time Lucy!
But yeah I know what you mean, we only did it once this cycle and it was def too soon after my lap. I also believe that I ovulated when I was on the plane so the worst timing ever haha.

I didnt need to call, letter arrived. My follow up appointment is on the 13th of April so blimmin ages away! 

Im so happy its the weekend, its been awful being back in work. On a good note the days are definitely getting longer and i have alot coming up in the next few weeks so hopefully the next TWW will fly by!


----------



## laura109

Hi kiwi and lucy. How are u both? I hope you are both ok? I am sorry i have not been on alot lately and i literally do not know how far you ladies are with ttc. I had 2 months off from trying. We have just got bavk from a lovely week away and have just started ttc again. I was hoping to fall pregnant on hiday but our toddler was not prepared to sleep much so we only dtd late at night on cd 11 and i usually ovulate around cd 13. That was the day i dtd and conceived my daughter (13)

My cycles can be 24 days or 26 so im not holding out much hope this month. Sorry for jumping back into this thread x


----------



## London Kiwi

Welcome back Laura! Hope you had a nice holiday, i've just come back from Thailand - so nice to have gotten away for a bit over winter.

Lucy and I are both still here, still TTC! 

I had a laparoscopy, hysterectomy and dye test last month, they found some endo on my ovaries so lasered that off while they were in there. I have my follow up appointment in mid April so i'll find out how bad it was and what the next steps are etc. They said very little when I was there and i never got to see my consultant after my operation so have to wait another month to find out.

In the meantime we'll keep TTC. CD6 for me today. Im starting to get really sick of it all so hope it happens soon!


----------



## lucy_smith

welcome back laura!! 

hope you had a great holiday! 
still ttc, bf had his sperm analysis and ive had a blood test to check im ovulating done. was told to to take vitamins for 3 months, getting refered to a fertility specialist end of next month as that will be us taking them for 3 months.

im due af a week on tuesday, not holding outmuch hope this month


----------



## laura109

Aww ladies. It has been a long journey for you both and i really hope this is your year. What tablets have you been given for 3 months? It is so disheartening how easy it is for some and for others its hard. I dont think i will fall easily. My cycles have been heavy for months and im not sure if my luteal phase is too short as ive had two pregnancys that i have received a bfp and my period has arrived around the time af was due too. I wander if eggs cant stick before af hormones kick in.

The holiday was lovely thank you. Ive been home fir 3 days and it feels like a distant memory though lol xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Im not sure about hormones Laura, maybe someone on here might know. There is so much behind conceiving, it really is a science in itself!!

CD8 for me today. I've got acupuncture after work today. Im hoping that the combination of that plus recently having the Lap work in my favour otherwise im considering not going weekly as its a pricey habit! 

I saw there is a post on here about people skipping March as they dont want to have the baby's birthday clashing with Christmas. I just did a quick calculation online that if im lucky enough to conceive this cycle the baby would be due on Dec 13th. Im not really that phased about the date of the birth... Anyone else? I think before I was TTC for so long I probably wouldve been a little conscious about Dec, but now im not that bothered


----------



## laura109

That's interesting. My daughter is a feb baby and her birthday is obviously cold and we were unwell this year. But when i wanted her i just wanted a baby and i never cared when she would of been born. I think people born around Christmas often feel they get less or they get everything at once. I think any winter birthday will be cold etc and in the summer theres alot more. 

I cant imagine how fed up you are getting. Have you tried taking b6 vitamins? People swear it helped them. I absolutely agree its such a sciemce. Theres so many things. I read ovulation tests detect pregnancy the other week. That was new for me!! Why did nature make it so hard ay :-


----------



## laura109

I hope the acupuncture goes ok fingers crossed xx


----------



## London Kiwi

I have heard of B6 as potentially helping... which time of the cycle do you take it, or just everyday?

I think i'll try as usual again this month and when I have my follow up Lap appointment in a month i'll ask the consultant what the next steps are. Im guessing it might be another couple of months trying then maybe IVF, dunno....

Hopefully i'll be one of those people that goes all the way up to the IVF stage then magically conceives just before they start. I hope so anyway!


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> I have heard of B6 as potentially helping... which time of the cycle do you take it, or just everyday?
> 
> I think i'll try as usual again this month and when I have my follow up Lap appointment in a month i'll ask the consultant what the next steps are. Im guessing it might be another couple of months trying then maybe IVF, dunno....
> 
> Hopefully i'll be one of those people that goes all the way up to the IVF stage then magically conceives just before they start. I hope so anyway!

I hope so too.my sil had ivf and paid privately and it worked first time. They had two eggs implanted in the february and had a daughter in the november. I can imagine it is expensive if you pay for it. I personally think its a cruel price. They had alot of money where as some people rely on the free nhs one. 

I bet your partner also feels frustrated now too. I know it's absolutely not going to help but ivf or naturally when you become a mum you will have so much to look foreward too. Keep remaining positive and it will all come together.


----------



## lucy_smith

The dr gave bf a list of vitamins he had to take, all these vitamins are in welman conception. So you get it in a combination pack with pregnancare conception so we have been taking these :) 

I have been wondering about the ivf route, don't think I'm entitled to it as I already have dd? I could be wrong ( hoping I'm wrong!! ) if I wanted to afford ivf I would need to sell our car!! And completely skint ourselves ... and it would 100% be worth it if it worked !! But imagine if it didn't :( ? 

Af due Tuesday , think I'm out, got my usual sore boobs and really hungry!!


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> The dr gave bf a list of vitamins he had to take, all these vitamins are in welman conception. So you get it in a combination pack with pregnancare conception so we have been taking these :)
> 
> I have been wondering about the ivf route, don't think I'm entitled to it as I already have dd? I could be wrong ( hoping I'm wrong!! ) if I wanted to afford ivf I would need to sell our car!! And completely skint ourselves ... and it would 100% be worth it if it worked !! But imagine if it didn't :( ?
> 
> Af due Tuesday , think I'm out, got my usual sore boobs and really hungry!!


I am not sure i think is possibly is for first time mums only which sucks. I think its around £10,000 but i do not know and like you say great if it works!!! Do you find yourself going through stages of not knowing what you want anymore? I get really stressed some months about adding another person into my routine but 95% of the time i am so ready. Some people just fall pregnant so easily and i feel like its not the case for me. I started trying last summer and i did give up for a couple of months so i could relax on holiday and not have ms but here i am its almost april and i still have not fallen. 

The b6 vits you take once a day with a meal and i have read they do help. But i am guessing they will be in the multi vitamins. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Finally my NHS knowledge can come in handy here.... 
IVF criteria depends on where you live. Its up to the Borough you live in. For example: Greenwich CCG might say you have to weigh a certain weight or be a certain age but that might be completely different in Portsmouth for example. Its best to google your area and find out what criteria applies to you.

I have just found out today that a friend of mine is pregnant. Obviously delighted for her but its another kick in the guts too. She was visiting me from New Zealand at the end of last year and told me she was planning to try when she went home.... and just like that she fell pregnant. She's 35, drinks most days and smokes like a train... And here i am struggling to get pregnant FFS! 

Got a very strong OPK today / yesterday so nearly back in the TWW for me.


----------



## London Kiwi

Back in the TWW for me! How are you both?


----------



## laura109

Af is almost finished so i will be in the tww in a few days ahhh xx

It is a bitter pill to swallow when others seem to get it without trying or when you painfully want it for yourself. Its only human to feel that way and its ok to admit that you feel that way :-( life is so unfair. My oh cousin has a two year old and has lost two babies st 12 weeks and 8 weeks in 5 months, we were talking last week about what a struggle it seems to be xx


----------



## lucy_smith

I think The Scottish NHS seem to be supporting infertility really well! They have just announced that they are offering 3 rounds of ivf now! 

As you can guess af got me :( 
Finished yesterday so I'm now onto the waiting game! I have some ovulation tests as well as my clear blue monitor so going to do a comparison this month and see if they say the same thing! ....// ready for the million questions as I completely confuse myself?

A friend of mine said she wanted to try for a baby once her and her partner got engaged, they got engaged the week before xmas, and here they are just had the 3 month scan!!! If only it was that easy for the rest of us :( 

Over 17 months now we have been trying!!

At least I know my bf is 110% with me :) 
He came in and told me he heard on the radio about being able to get 3 rounds of ivf! Which made me smile. Makes me feel I'm not alone in this craziness


----------



## lucy_smith

Just come off the phone from the dr,she is referring me on to see the specialist. But it's could take up to 12 weeks!!!!! 
F**k sake ....... :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Aw laura thats really sad about your cousin losing two babies in 5 months.

Lucy isnt it typical! You're obviously delighted for your friend but its tough hearing that they got pregnant so easily isnt it. I feel that everyone I know is pregnant at the moment, I have two close friends due in a couple of weeks - both first babies, will be an exciting time in my group of friends. 

I heard about Scotland doing 3 rounds of IVF, thats fab. And awesome that your partner mentioned he heard it on the radio. Always makes you feel so much better when you know they are supporting you.
I said to my husband this morning that I feel a bit blah and think im out this month (AF due Monday) and he said to me he believes that next month is our month. He's never said anything like that before so maybe he's right?! Hopefully! 

Happy to hear you're being referred to the specialist thats great to hear. But 12 weeks is a bit discouraging isnt it :( As a general rule, in the NHS they have to see you within 18 weeks from referral to appointment, hopefully it will be sooner for you. I think my first appointment was around August last year and im still waiting for my follow up after my lap. I hope Scotland is much faster than London!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Can you remember how long it took from the referral to when you got the first appointment ?? 

Is there anything else we can try that we currently aren't doing? Any ideas? Did you use pressed again?


----------



## London Kiwi

The first appointment was quite quick, I think within a month.
Thats when they go through all your history and prepare you for all the blood tests.
You'll get a set of bloods done on set days, so you'll need to go on CD2-5 then around the middle of the month and so on.
I was quite lucky as the timing of my appointment coincided well with the first set of bloods so I wasnt delayed in that respect.

The thing that took the longest was finding the date for my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, I had to wait a good 3 months for that and my follow up appointment is 7 weeks post op. Still another 2 weeks away.

Frustrating!

I would also like some suggestions on doing things differently.... We have been using preseed but it ran out annoyingly this month so will buy some more. Using the soft cups as i've read good things (hasnt worked so far!) I even tried eating Brazil nuts and pineapple... nothing has worked! Its a total science !!


----------



## lucy_smith

How's you guys getting on?? Day 11 so just waiting on my peak :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies,
Well AF arrived on time today... of course she did!
To be honest, I am relieved. I NEVER thought i'd say that.
I got a new job last week so I would not have been in the good books if I turned up for my first day after Easter and said I was pregnant.
This job is like my dream job so im really happy - I think that offsets the fact that AF is here as I really dont mind this month.
I get one more April chance as next AF is due on 29th. 
I dont know what to do going forward... just keep trying and then break the news to work or leave it a month or two then start trying again. 
I have my gynae appointment on the 13th so i'll get some feedback from my operation and maybe judge it from what she says.

Lucy - hope you get that peak soon!!


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you ladies? 

AF has buggered off now, CD5 for me, should ovulate end of next week / over easter.

Any plans for the Easter break?


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies i am 7dpo today. Getting to that impatient part of my cycle where the crazy tester in me wants to poas lol. I am trying to not be stupid though and wait a few days xx


----------



## laura109

We are decorating our bedroom over easter. How about u? X


----------



## lucy_smith

Feeling bummed this month! Got my peak on thurs / fri, but didn't manage to bd, chance of conception is next to nothing! :( 
Fingers crossed for you guys! 
Just figured out next month I should ovulate when on holiday, which is a bummer as we are sharing a family room with some one else :( so not much chance next month either .

Nothing planned over Easter yet, don't know if bf will get the long weekend or not yet


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Lucy that doesnt sound good for your chances this month or next month :( It only takes once, maybe you'll be able to get a quick one in ;) 

Your partner works for his family doesn't he? Hope he gets a couple of days off to hang out with you.

Laura - im with you! im going to be decorating a fair bit too. We still have alot to do on the house so need to get into the garden and I want to paint more of the stairs, they are such a pain in the arse to paint! I can only do it in small doses before I go crazy ha. Other than that, we will catch up with some friends for a pub lunch prob. One of my best friends got engaged over the weekend so have drinks with the girls Thurs evening which will be nice.

I have my gynae appointment on Thurs, the follow up from my Lap/Hysteroscopy so i'll find out what the next step is... 

Im in two minds with starting my new job next week... shall I give TTC a break for a couple of months or keep trying? Chances are i'll still be in the same position in a few months anyway!


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies. Im waiting for af this weekend. Ive done some early testing today and yesterday. Either evil evap lines or a faint positive barely thete. But this happens alot with these online tests. 

I know how u feel with trying to dtd. Its hard work and im usually shattered and not feeling it because my toddler is in the house so it has to be late at night. I will never learn my lesson to miss my period first xx


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Ah no Lucy that doesnt sound good for your chances this month or next month :( It only takes once, maybe you'll be able to get a quick one in ;)
> 
> Your partner works for his family doesn't he? Hope he gets a couple of days off to hang out with you.
> 
> Laura - im with you! im going to be decorating a fair bit too. We still have alot to do on the house so need to get into the garden and I want to paint more of the stairs, they are such a pain in the arse to paint! I can only do it in small doses before I go crazy ha. Other than that, we will catch up with some friends for a pub lunch prob. One of my best friends got engaged over the weekend so have drinks with the girls Thurs evening which will be nice.
> 
> I have my gynae appointment on Thurs, the follow up from my Lap/Hysteroscopy so i'll find out what the next step is...
> 
> Im in two minds with starting my new job next week... shall I give TTC a break for a couple of months or keep trying? Chances are i'll still be in the same position in a few months anyway!


Ooo fingers crossed your appointment goes ok i really hope you can get onto the next step now. How are you feeling? 

Its wallpapering time this weekend lol gunna be chaos with a toddler lol xx


----------



## laura109

In abit of shock this afternoon. I am still not due af till saturday or sunday so hoping i dont have another chemical x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lucy_smith

Londonkiwi I hope your appointment went well!!

Laura! OMG!!! So excited for you !! 

Af due in 1 week and have my usual sore boobs and sooo hungry so can count me out again ! 

I've ordered a thermometer to try and see if that helps to give a better reading of when I ovulate


----------



## laura109

Weirdly i only ever have fallen
Pregnant if we dtd on cd 13 ive realised no other day has resulted in pregnancy. 

I really hope it happens for you soon. It could be worth a try hun. Did u say you are taking all the vitamins etc xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Do u know when you ovulate ?


----------



## laura109

Cd 13 i think xx


----------



## London Kiwi

OMG Laura - this is amazing news, congratulations!! 
I guess you wont be decorating the bedroom now ;)

Right im totally BD'ing on CD13 now!! Thats tomorrow for me.

Had my appointment on Thursday. The first lady i saw said that she will refer us for IVF but needed the head consultant to sign it off. She wasnt keen to go down that route just yet. She said that after a lap you're much more fertile so she suspects that i'll get pregnant naturally in the coming months. They booked me an appointment for early November if not... That seems forever away but guess i'll just keep trying.

Now im in a bit of a predicament! I went for drinks with friends last night and was asked to be bridesmaid for one of them next June. which is lovely! The wedding is in California and is kid-friendly.... so if i get pregnant in the coming months thats great as can take baby with us but if I dont get pregnant soon i'll have to give TTC a rest for a few months as I will only be able to fly up to a certain point. So i think if it doesnt happen in next 3 cycles then we might skip trying until the IVF referral... have a bit to think about!

I've got a thermometer too Lucy but gave up using it as Im quite a bad sleeper so I think my readings were a bit off. Hopefully it suits you better than me!

Have a lovely weekend girls


----------



## laura109

Do you know what hun there will always be something that makes being pregnant unideal. I have put it of because of a formula one weekend, christmas, holidays and ive worried myself over making plans. Its so hard isn't it when you want to keep it quiet and life keeps causing difficult situations? 

Cd 13 definitely seems to be the only day that works for me. Day 12 has never worked or 11. 

I feel af cramps tonight slighty lower down and it reminds me of when i was pregnant with my daughter. I just want to get past this weekend though till ill relax a tiny bit. I am getting anxious about coping with morning sickness etc with a toddler to look after. 

Its great that your doctor seems confident you will fall pregnant naturally before november. Thats only six months which is a huge amount of waiting for you but sounds as though in the summer you should get your bfp. You should be a mummy next year at some point which is great. I hope cd 13 is lucky for you too xx


----------



## London Kiwi

You are totally right Laura - never an ideal time. I'll just carry on as normal and go with whatever happens :) 

How are you feeling?? 

Lucy - how are you getting on?

I had a really strong OPK today, will test again later, prob ovulate in the next day... back in the TWW again.

I've been painting today.... such an exciting Easter ha.


----------



## laura109

Im feeling ok thanks. Just twinges and mild af aches. Af has stayed away thankfully!!! We are also decorating so a wild easter here too lol. 

I hope this is your month i have a good feeling for you. Keep me posted i would love to stay intouch


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah Brill Laura, delighted to hear that AF has stayed away... that bean is sticking!! 

Awww thanks. It would be amazing if it was this month that I get the long awaited BFP!! I've told myself today that if its not that I have so much to look forward to next month that i'm not going to let it get to me too much. I have a wedding, family visiting from NZ and going to Spain - so those things should keep my mind busy. But if i get that BFP after this TWW then thats just an extra thing to be delighted about.

Officially back in the TWW for me. My life story!! :)


----------



## lucy_smith

You must be soooo happy Laura!!!!! :) 

I would keep trying londonkiwi if it was me :) I'm sure your friend would understand if you fall pregnant if you explained you had been trying for a while! Fingers crossed for you with this 2 week wait :) 

Mine is almost over, due af on Wednesday, so we will see :)


----------



## London Kiwi

I so hope AF stays away for you Lucy.... only 2 days away.
It has to be our time for a BFP soon! Imagine if we all got one in the same month :)
Fingers crossed and keep us posted.

And as for what you said... I agree, we will continue TTC and see what happens. Hurry up BFP!


----------



## lucy_smith

Spotting this morning ! Af set to arrive this morning :( bummer!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah bugger Lucy &#128532;
Sorry to hear.... Another month for us both! Officially in the TWW now, but not feeling so hopeful.

Laura - hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you ladies?
I'm still a week away from AF but I feel out this month. Had a bit of cramping today which is normal for me a week out.
Also found out one of our good friends are expecting. I'm absolutely thrilled for them as I know he's wanted a baby for so long. But yet again I think - aggh! This is never going to happen for us. 
Another friend had a baby today. A little boy - he's gorgeous. 
Such a weird feeling to be so happy but so disappointed at the same time!


----------



## laura109

Hi hun sorry for thd slow reply. Its always abit of a bitter pill to swallow when someone gets to the bit you desperately are trying for. I've been there too and just felt envious but still happy for them. I hope you will be joining me soon. Both of you for that matter! You will be fantastic mummys!!

I feel sick on & off since yesterday. I am quite nervous about the next few weeks. I know that sounds silly to you who would give anything to be feeling what i am but i do find things hard at this stage. Its hard to imagine coping with my house and my dd when feeling so sick :-( but i know i am blessed to be here xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my fingers crossed for you! 
I know how you feel, currently feeling bummed out, that's 4 weeks since I was being referred to a fertility specialist, and could still have another 8 to go! :( and still no letter 
On the up side I'm not sure if I told you me and my bf are now engaged! Eek! Ordered a ring at the weekend and so excited :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Awwww yay! Congratulations - such lovely news!! :happydance:
I bet you're totally over the moon!
Aren't you heading away on holiday soon too? Fun times!

Laura I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure once this first trimester passes the nervs will calm a little, very exciting times ahead for you!

AF is due on Sunday. Defo feel out this cycle, but crampy this week.
I have a stupidly busy month coming up so should keep me busy enough till the next fertile time...

Eeeekkk! Yay lucy!!


----------



## laura109

Looks like the beginning if a mc for me. Sickness has gone and spotting and abit achy. So ill be joining you again ladies xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Omg Laura, I hope this isn't what you think it is! 
I had spotting bleeding on and off through out my pregnancy, ( bled like an on off period and thought it was my period so didn't know I was pregnant till 7 weeks) have you phoned a dr?


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh no Laura, I really hope that's not the case.
Thinking of you and have my fingers crossed that everything turns out to be ok.

I am cramping pretty bad.... AF due Sunday but think she will be here tomorrow


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies the dr is taking bloods tues and thurs. spotting has stopped im just teary and feeling down. I will let u both know how i get on. Im so fed up of nature right now. If this works out bad i dont think id have the energy to start again. I feel like i came so far :-(

I hope af stays away sunday. Keep me posted hun. Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

So happy to hear the spotting has stopped Laura. I hope that everything is ok. Relax this weekend and keep us posted on how tues goes. Will be thinking of you X 

Cramps are getting worse, damn AF!!!
It's going to be another cycle... But as I'm hectically busy this month (away in Belgium this weekend, visitors from NZ and a wedding) hopefully it flies by.

I have to get this god damn BFP this summer!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

AF is late so I tested this morning, BFN of course! She's obviously just late which is annoying! I checked back on my app and it's been 27 day cycles for months now... Today is CD29 - she's playing tricks on me, damn her!!

Laura how are you??


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies i am ok but in limbo. I was so sure the game was up yesterday. The spotting returned for about an hour with red fresh blood lines on the tissue but then stopped again. It sounds ridiculous but i wish i could go back in time because i am finding this hard. I just want to feel normal and ive been inside all weekend feeling like i cba to move.

Im so sorry your cycle is late.... Did you use a first response? Some of them are rubbish at this point. There is still hope! When did u roughly ovulate? Hope the witch stays away. Oh ladies we should be enjoying this time :-( xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww Laura, sounds like you're having an awful time of it. 
Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you some reassurance tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

So I used an Internet cheapie test this morning - BFN. I very rarely test, would rather the disappointment of AF than seeing that solid one line.... I have a FRER in my drawer so maybe I'll use it in the morning if she hasn't shown up.

I'm still pretty crampy so I think she's def on the way. I just wish she would hurry up so I can get onto the next cycle!


----------



## lucy_smith

Fingers crossed Laura for your appointment today! 
Fingers crossed for no af appearing kiwi! 
Waiting on updates from both of you :) 
Cd 14 here and jut started my monitor test and got my peak! Which is soo early! 
Now wondering if I was even sooner? 
Will have to wait and see


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies. I wont get my results till Thursday apparently so got another 48 hours. Feeling queasy but just noticed abit of pink in cm again. Ahhh its literally every other day! 

Good luck lucy hope this is your month. Cycles soon come back
Around yet i feel like ive been pregnant longer than 6 weeks lol!!!

Kiwi has af arrived? Xx


----------



## NightRN

Hey Ladies! I was in this forum at the wayyyy begining. Still TTC errrghh. Seeing a doctor now, had all my testing done started on synthroid, had an HSG done earlier this month that came back good. Still obsessing during the TWW, af due tomorrow. All hpt negative up to this point. However I have had two positive opk these past two days, heres hoping for a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## laura109

Opk worked when i first got pregnant mine was really dark. Fingers crossed hun. Its such a draining journey but its great that they are helping you now. Feel free to chat to us anytime. Will this be your first baby when you conceive? X


----------



## London Kiwi

Welcome back Night.... I hope you get that BFP tomorrow!!

Laura, how frustrating! The next 48 hours is going to feel like a lifetime isn't it. I have my fingers crossed for you!! :flower:

Lucy, yay for the peak! Even if it's early... A friend who recently announced she is pregnant messaged me last night about that monitor, she swears by it and believes that's the reason she got pregnant so I think it will happen for you really soon. 

As for me... Well I'm just not sure! 
AF not here (now officially 2 days late) and I did another test and well I'm a little confused. I'm not one of those people that can ever see a line when people post their tests up. But I think I can see a line on mine?! 
I never thought I'd see the day so I'm telling myself it can't be true? It's also very faint.... Surely it would be much darker by now? I'm prob just seeing things....


----------



## laura109

Weve just booked a scan tonight at 7 on my tummy. Im pretty sure we are stupid going at 6 weeks but i need reassurance xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Hi nightingale! Nice to hear from you again ! Good luck for tomorrow!!! 

One London kiwi! Post a picture ( not that I'm any use at seeing lines) but one of these guys here might be!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Keeps us posted here Laura! did you book it privately? Think I would probably do the same in your shoes x


----------



## London Kiwi

Laura I would totally do the same... I think you've made the right decision. I hope it goes well X


----------



## London Kiwi

I've no idea if I've attached this right!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## London Kiwi

Ok that's a terrible picture! Even I can't see the line on my phone.
I can see it on my laptop though.... but its much clearer in person. I'll try post a better one but its so faint... that's why I think I'm imagining it!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I now totally feel people's pain when posting these things... They really are hard to see online.
I don't know how to do the fancy inverted images so have used a filter. Not sure if that's any better?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lucy_smith

Omg London kiwi!!! I see it!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm glad I'm not going crazy then!! I'm still going to test in the morning as the line is really faint so I'm finding it hard to believe!


----------



## lucy_smith

Eeekkk getting so excited for you!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww thanks Lucy! Lets see what tomorrow brings :)


Laura, good luck with the scan... I'm hoping it goes well! x


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies heard the heartbeat and saw the baby!! Is 0.27 inch and measures exactly 5 weeks 6 days which i am xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura109

Omg kiwi that looks positive!!!! Xxxx


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm sooo happy for you Laura! :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Laura, that is amazing news - what a weight off your shoulders, you must be so pleased. I must've checked this a good 20x tonight waiting for an update from you! 

Lucy - I have got my fingers well and truly crossed for you this cycle.... This has to be your month too!! :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning ladies,

Laura how are you feeling today? Bet you're much more relaxed!

Weirdly the one step IC is showing basically no line... If you were only using those to test you'd seriously doubt the result.
But used my FRER this morning, tried so hard to hold out all night but had to pee at 3am, the line is Defo there!

Lucy, I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lucy_smith

Congratulations!!!! I would def say it's a bfp!!! Omg!!!!
Well I'm away on holiday at the weekend and due back the day before af! So hoping getting some relaxing time in the sun is just what I need
Bd on days 11,12 14 . Didn't test till day 14 when I got a positive opk, so think I stayed my surge on 13/14 so hoping that is enough. ?

Nursern do we have an update for you too?


----------



## laura109

Im feeling alot better thanks!!! Congratulations kiwi wanna be pregnancy buddies??

How r u feeling

Aww lucy next month i hope u join us got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Absolutely Laura! &#128522;
I feel fine thanks... You? My boobs are a little sore every now and then but apart from that I'm grand.

Def Lucy will be joining us soon I'm sure of it!


----------



## laura109

So amazing!!! How late is af now? When have you calculated your due date for? You will only be a couple of weeks behind me wahoo. My blood hcg was 20,700 on tuesday got to phone up tomorrow for todays results. 

Im feeling on and off waves of nausea

I am sure lucy will be pregnant soon.


----------



## London Kiwi

5 days late now! 
I've had one moment of about 10mins in Sainsburys when I felt bloody awful, apart from tender boobs I'm ok! I'm worried about my boobs they are already huge, they don't need any encouragement to grow lol.

I calculated my Due date To be 8th Jan.

Absolutely, Lucy is next!


----------



## lucy_smith

so excited for you both :) 
laura whens you due date roughly them ? 

hope morning sickness isnt too bad for you both! :D 

feeling hopefull this month. but i guess i always start out hopefull! :/


----------



## laura109

Mines around the 26th-28th december.

I felt bluddy awful for one day the day after i tested too. Felt crampy etc. it does settle after your period week. Dont be suprised if you get af pains totally normal xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning ladies, hope you're well!

All is good here. I'm getting normal AF type cramps like you described Laura... Sore boobs but apart from that feel fine.

Had people over for dinner and drinks, managed to get away with drinking non alcoholic beer and cider without anyone noticing which was great!

We have a wedding in a few weeks, that I'm not going to get away with I don't think.... Will worry about that closer to the time! 

My husband is very excited as well as a little paranoid. I feel his paranoid mind is getting in the way of the excitement so I too booked an early scan like you Laura just so he can hear the heartbeat (hopefully it's beating by then!) and maybe make him feel a bit better. We are going on the 17th so I'll be 6 weeks, 2 days then.

Crappy weather again in London today, so think it's a weekend of inside activities, sounds really boring but need to sort our wardrobes out... They are out of control! Ha.

Have a good weekend girls


----------



## laura109

Hi kiwi. The first trimester is always abit scary and hard to relax in. You cant feel anything much other than stretching pains maybe. You feel like you have to hide it as its early days but you often feel you want to talk about your anxiety and worries. I think after the time it has taken you both you are both going to have that extra fear of it being taken away. There is absolutely no reason it wont be ok so just tell your oh everyday the baby is getting a little stronger. 

I totally understand after spotting that your body can scare you.

Im on and off queasy and we are still doing our room up. I just want it done now but the wardrobes are a much bigger job than expected and we have no childcare and i cant lift!! We will also be at home this weekend. I cant wait to get the next few weeks out the way and get into the part of pregnancy where you feel good again lol. 

Hope you are ok Lucy! We are still here to help you on your journey. You will soon join us i am sure xx


----------



## laura109

P.s great idea to have a scan kiwi it will be a lovely treat for you both to get a glimpse xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Laura, hope the morning sickness stops soon!! X
I'm in the same position as you, we have a fair bit to do on the house, I have my husband doing all sorts for me today, he's less than impressed haha.

I've had no spotting or sickness (apart from a twenty min dizzy spell in Sainsburys on Monday) so feeling ok so far.

Just cramps and sore boobs... They are a bit veiny today which isn't pretty ha. 

Def think I'll feel more relaxed after the scan on 17th.

In the meantime it's a lot of chilling at home. I'm normally always out about and all over the show so this is a huge change! Steak and movie night tonight and no wine.... :nope:


----------



## laura109

Bless you!!! You might feel abit yucky in a week or so. Id recommend some cheap sickness bands of amazon and get some mints etc in. Ive got allsorts in to ease it abit. Got aromatherapy oil for my wrist a lipbalm to combat morning sickness too lol. With dd i felt queasy till 10-11 weeks then it eased off. Im quite depressed that im only just starting with it lol!!! 

Enjoy your steak and have you git any prenatals yet? I recommend boots own in a green box. They contain ginger too. Some good reviews in the website.

Isnt doing houses up a nightmare. Im currently on the sofa whilst oh puts wardrobes up. Dd is in bed too. My sister very kindly had her for the day to give us a break which is rare! Its definitely going to be a challenge looking after a toddler and feeling off. Oh is going to work from home as much as he can which is reassuring for me. Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks for the tips Laura &#128522;
I've got pregnacare that I've been taking... Do you think I should take anything additional?

5weeks tomorrow. Still slightly worried something is going to happen but I've decided there is nothing I can do about it so just think positively!

I'm away for work for a night tomorrow so looking forward to having an early night and a huge bed to myself! ... It's the small things! &#128521;
How are you Lucy?! Officially in the TWW yet?


----------



## laura109

Hi hun sorry for the slow replies!!! Erm i take spatone for extra iron. 

How are you feeling? 

My goodness i thought i had ms mild but it really reared yesterday and oh had to look after dd whilst i rested!!! I phoned the dr hoping for some medication for nausea but unluckily i got a grumpy female who said she would only prescribe me anything if i got dehydrated!!! Not helpful with a toddler needing me!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Laura, hope the nausea settles soon. That's not good that you got someone grumpy when you called the doctor. Why don't you just pop into Boots and chat with a Pharmacist there, they might be able to give you some ideas on what you could take.

I have only had one moment of dizziness this week, so far so good. But I probably shouldn't speak too soon, it might hit me next week.

A friend of mine found out yesterday that she's had a miscarriage, She was around 10weeks - went for a scan and nothing in the sac. I feel terrible for her. Shes ever so positive which is great, but must be hard.
We have our early scan on Weds so fingers crossed we see something. Little anxious now.

I think Lucy is on holiday now... hopefully she's chilling out in the sun and gets that BFP!!


----------



## laura109

Oh no your poor friend! Was it her first? Was it a molar pregnancy? Did she have sickness etc? I cant think of anything more devastating after 10 weeks. Even at 7 weeks ive spent 4 weeks knowing im pregnant. 

Time feels like its going slow now but im telling myself i will be soon at 9-10 weeks now just another week and half to go! I think i felt better by then. Unfortunately the chemist only have wrist bands etc a dr needs to give anti nausea medication:-( never mind i will manage im sure. The nausea is with me all day and gets stronger at teatime. Soon be out this icky bit now though i hope.

How many weeks and days are you now hun? I am so excited for you and your scan. Have u had bloods taken to confirm? I am sure you will get to see something with it being private. I think they have the best technology. When i read up on abdominal scans at 6 weeks they said only vaginal scans would work but his machine worked fine. I bet you feel so excited now. Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Terrible isn't it. I only spoke to her briefly yesterday so don't know all of the details. She said she went for her scan and there was nothing in the sac. The nurse said to her that either the baby stopped growing weeks ago OR she is only just pregnant and its not showing yet. She knows her own cycles and said that she's really regular so no chance of her dates being wrong.

Its got me feeling very paranoid in all honesty. I really don't feel pregnant (I am only 5 weeks 4 days) and I just feel that I'm going to be disappointed at the scan. I haven't been relaxing much either, lots of cleaning and doing bits... I just need to chill out this weekend I think! I imagine if I was getting ms then it would be slightly more reassuring but I don't want that either!! Guess i'll just have to wait until Wednesday to find out.


----------



## laura109

Its usually around 6 weeks. Unfortunately thats an emotion we all go through:-( your not alone but you are pregnant!! Its hard to believe you because you have waited so long. No sickness means nothing. My friend never had it and my other only got in on the evenings. You are not bleeding so you have no reasons to worry  dont worry about cleaning do it while you can. I cant face much now and it's driving me mad because theres not enough hours in the day for oh to do it on top of his job. I feel lazy and its awful lol!!! I know ill be back out of it soon though. You will be 6 weeks then for your scan. I bet it feels so exciting because you have wanted this for so long, if theres no heartbet yet its nothing to worry about but the scanning dr will explain it all and out you right at ease  enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## laura109

Hard for you to believe you are thats meant to say xxx


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww thanks Laura for the reassuring words. Just what i needed to hear.
Funnily enough I spoke to soon I think, i currently feel awful!! It might be because im hungry, not sure... I feel dizzy! Need to get some water in me.

Hope you have a lovely weekend too.

Lucy - hope you're having a nice holiday!


----------



## laura109

How are you kiwi? It's scan day for you eeek. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes I had the scan yesterday.
You could see the gestation sac, the yolk sac and a fluttering where the heart is.
I'm feeling absolutely fine... Which worries me!! I feel like I should be feeling some sort of morning sickness by now. Maybe next week!
How are you Laura? And Lucy - how was the holiday?


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Yes I had the scan yesterday.
> You could see the gestation sac, the yolk sac and a fluttering where the heart is.
> I'm feeling absolutely fine... Which worries me!! I feel like I should be feeling some sort of morning sickness by now. Maybe next week!
> How are you Laura? And Lucy - how was the holiday?


Aww thats amazing! Its mad to think their little hearts beat so early. Im feeling pretty sick this week, oh is staying home to work. I feel awful that hes literally doing everything but its really hit me this nausea.

Dont worry about feeling sick you saw the heartbeat baby is fine! I hope you dont get it to bad but you may feel abitmore queasy soon, 

How are you
Lucy xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Hey :) holiday was lovely! 
Af turned up 

I felt so sick on and off for 3 days before af I was convinced I was pregnant. Af lasted 2 days and was full of clots, i then had about 14 hours of nothing, and the last 2 days I've had maybe 2 clots each day followed by spotting for a few hours and then nothing? Wtf is going on?? 

I'm glad you two are both doing well x


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies
I've had family visiting so no time to breathe let alone log in! &#128522; My 3 year old nephew and 4 year old niece running riot. Has been great though!
Lucy that sounds like a really strange AF! I used to clot a lot before my laporoscopy. Can be awful sometimes can't it! 

7weeks 1 day for me today. I feel ok... Nothing overly interesting to report. I don't feel pregnant at all really, still get the odd cramp and I'm a bit tired but that's it.

Laura how far along are you now? Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## laura109

Hi london. I have my booking in appointment next week so things are starting to happen. I had a rough week last week but the last two days my nausea has been sooo much better. I still feel drained but i managed to take dd to playgroup today which really cheered me up!!! I am getting nervous now and want to see the 3 month scan so i can relax. I am 9 weeks tomorrow eeek.

Glad you are feeling ok and sounds like you are being kept nice & busy. It's definitely good that u feel well maybe its a boy  im thinking im having another girl at the moment. 

Hope you are ok lucy. Sorry to see af arrived. When do you see the dr next? X


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey there ladies,
How are you both?
Things have been manic with me hence I've been missing in action. I have my family visiting from NZ at the moment and have been at a wedding this weekend in Scotland. 
Laura how did you get on at your booking appointment? I have mine on Weds.
All is good with me, I have had basically zero morning sickness, maybe around 20mins in total of feeling awful. Not sure how I've managed to avoid it but keep wondering if it's yet to come? 
8 weeks today according to my LMP but my scan dates pushed me back a few days. Will prob just keep using my LMP dates until my 12 week scan.
I went for the follow up scan and everything looked good, heard the heartbeat too &#128522;
How are you Lucy? Must be heading for another fertile period coming up?
And Laura you must be pleased to be heading towards the end of the first trimester!
I'm heading to Spain for a week on Sunday so can't wait to relax in the sun for a week &#9728;&#65039;&#127796;


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Hey there ladies,
> How are you both?
> Things have been manic with me hence I've been missing in action. I have my family visiting from NZ at the moment and have been at a wedding this weekend in Scotland.
> Laura how did you get on at your booking appointment? I have mine on Weds.
> All is good with me, I have had basically zero morning sickness, maybe around 20mins in total of feeling awful. Not sure how I've managed to avoid it but keep wondering if it's yet to come?
> 8 weeks today according to my LMP but my scan dates pushed me back a few days. Will prob just keep using my LMP dates until my 12 week scan.
> I went for the follow up scan and everything looked good, heard the heartbeat too &#128522;
> How are you Lucy? Must b
> 
> e heading for another fertile period coming up?
> And Laura you must be pleased to be heading towards the end of the first trimester!
> I'm heading to Spain for a week on Sunday so can't wait to relax in the sun for a week &#9728;&#65039;&#127796;

Hi kiwi, that's great that you are feeling well!! You have been busy, i hope you have a fantastic holiday, you must be feeling good I couldn't bare the thought of going anywhere lol,Im guessing a boy for you lol. I have my booking Appointment Wednesday i sure am its great to see the end of this trimester in sight. Just cant wait to feel energetic again. Dont worry about dates changing. They out me five days ahead with my first scan with my daughter. It was impossible but thats what they went with lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha yes they seem to just pluck a random date out of thin air!
Aww that sucks that you're feeling so bad, hope it all disappears as you head into your second trimester. How far along are you now?

I had my midwife appointment today. Was just basically all about filling in documents and a general chat. Then they sent me to the hospital to give bloods.

So just plodding along over here!

How are you Lucy?


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Haha yes they seem to just pluck a random date out of thin air!
> Aww that sucks that you're feeling so bad, hope it all disappears as you head into your second trimester. How far along are you now?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today. Was just basically all about filling in documents and a general chat. Then they sent me to the hospital to give bloods.
> 
> So just plodding along over here!
> 
> How are you Lucy?


I feel worse at night feeling alot more positive this week  i also had my booking in appointment today. Im ten weeks! It was abit dragged out because they are no longer paperless so there was not much interaction. I left it abit long. Waiting for my scan daye to come through now. Exciting times lol. So you are due abit later now? I am due dec 27th xx


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies how are you? I have my 3 month scan on the 13th. Its getting real now eeek x


----------



## London Kiwi

Ola from Spain!
The internet is crap here, wifi is non existant and 3G barely works but managed to find a moment that I could get on and see how everyone is.

I'm grand thanks Laura. I too feel worse at night but I am not really suffering from any awful symptoms which is good. My boobs were killing me yesterday, they are already huge not sure I want them to get any bigger lol. I will have to invest in some new bras when back in the UK.

Exciting about your 3month scan, that's not far away at all! Mine is booked in for either 29 or 30th June, one of those days... So only a few weeks away.

Lucy how are you getting on?


----------



## laura109

Have a fabulous holiday. Ive luckily not had sore boobs. I think i am slowly getting over the worst. Its a week today till my scan. Its such a special day. Last time i walked out of there feeling on top of the world. Finally being able to tell everyone you are pregnant is the best feeling once you know everything is ok. It's definitely a stage when i stop worrying abit too. I bet you can't wait for your scan. Ill be interested in if my dates change


----------



## lucy_smith

Feeling pretty down right now, in pain as my period has just started, and I just phoned the dr and she said ivf isn't available for me on NHS, and just phoned fertility specialist and there is a 6 month waiting list for an appointment!!!!! I've been trying since Nov 2015 and I can't even see a fucking dr! Seems my only option is to either wait for fucking ages or spend a fortune that I don't have and go private


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> Feeling pretty down right now, in pain as my period has just started, and I just phoned the dr and she said ivf isn't available for me on NHS, and just phoned fertility specialist and there is a 6 month waiting list for an appointment!!!!! I've been trying since Nov 2015 and I can't even see a fucking dr! Seems my only option is to either wait for fucking ages or spend a fortune that I don't have and go private

I hate how money gets people what they want. My partners sister paid for ivf but she is a dr and has alot more cash than us. 6 month is a long time to wait. The nhs seems to have no time or support on offer anymore. If u can afford private care you get things alot quicker. My partners cousin has lost 2 babies since last September. She has has given up her job, stopped using fb so she cant see babies, she has got so obsessed with trying her oh is worried about her. She cries all the time. I feel so angry at the nhs for not having more support for women going through these things. 

I have forgotten to an extent what has happened for you so far. Have they done anything yet at all? Have you and oh been checked over yet? I truly feel for you its so hard and the system sucks x


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey ladies

Sorry about AF Lucy :( 
And that proper pisses me off about the NHS and IVF.
After all the tests and the minor op I had, when I went back in for my follow up they just said 'unexplained infertility' and they expect the majority of women to fall pregnant within 6months of a laporoscopy. 
They made me an appointment there on the spot to go back 7months later in Nov which would be the first appointment to discuss the option of IVF.

Obviously I got pregnant in the meantime, Infact I was prob pregnant at that appointment! But it actually infuriated me because we had been trying since 2015 like you and they expected me to wait another 7 months and keep trying. No one likes to hear that!!

I hate to say it but they were right and I fell pregnant naturally... 
Maybe you could go to the GP and ask to be referred for a laporoscopy and dye test? That might be the next step in the process for you anyway and fingers crossed you'd fall pregnant immediately.

It's all so shit though, no matter what anyone says or does, it doesn't change the fact you're still in the same position of "trying" which we all know is bloody frustrating! 

How are you Laura?
I feel really quite negative today. I'm back from Spain, back in work and just don't feel pregnant. Sounds so stupid but the lack of symptoms is getting to me... Not even an ounce of morning sickness at all and I'm 10 weeks today. I know I saw and heard the heartbeat a couple of weeks ago so should be more positive but I'm really not :(


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sorry about AF Lucy :(
> And that proper pisses me off about the NHS and IVF.
> After all the tests and the minor op I had, when I went back in for my follow up they just said 'unexplained infertility' and they expect the majority of women to fall pregnant within 6months of a laporoscopy.
> They made me an appointment there on the spot to go back 7months later in Nov which would be the first appointment to discuss the option of IVF.
> 
> Obviously I got pregnant in the meantime, Infact I was prob pregnant at that appointment! But it actually infuriated me because we had been trying since 2015 like you and they expected me to wait another 7 months and keep trying. No one likes to hear that!!
> 
> I hate to say it but they were right and I fell pregnant naturally...
> Maybe you could go to the GP and ask to be referred for a laporoscopy and dye test? That might be the next step in the process for you anyway and fingers crossed you'd fall pregnant immediately.
> 
> It's all so shit though, no matter what anyone says or does, it doesn't change the fact you're still in the same position of "trying" which we all know is bloody frustrating!
> 
> How are you Laura?
> I feel really quite negative today. I'm back from Spain, back in work and just don't feel pregnant. Sounds so stupid but the lack of symptoms is getting to me... Not even an ounce of morning sickness at all and I'm 10 weeks today. I know I saw and heard the heartbeat a couple of weeks ago so should be more positive but I'm really not :(

Hi kiwi, i have an angelsounds doppler and have heard my babies heartbeat every day since 10 weeks. I recommend one to put your mind at ease. My best friend had zero nausea etc with her son. Its common for people to feel great. Its very unlikely to have a missed mc so without bleeding you are very much doing great. I have my scan tomorrow. If all goes well we can announce our news which is great because it feels like it has been forever. I am a little nervous. I still worry abit about things going wrong but i know im getting nearer the saftey zone. Whens your scan hun? 

Lucy i hope it is not upsetting you seeing us talking about pregnancy as id never want to be insensitive. I can't imagine how frustrated you are. It is a long road :-( could be worth trying what kiwi mentioned. We are always here x


----------



## London Kiwi

Hmm maybe I am pregnant because I totally have baby brain!
I've ordered an angelsounds Doppler and it actually should be arriving today. For the price I thought it was def worth it for peace of mind!

My scan is 30 June so a while away yet.
Yay that yours is tomorrow.

Yes Lucy, absolutely second what Laura said... I'd hate to upset you.
You know what, for me... I think it's much easier to hear of people pregnant on here than people you know on FB etc... Always seemed like a massive dagger through the heart every day when I logged in and saw yet someone else pregnant that wasn't me! 

I really hope you get pregnant soon X


----------



## London Kiwi

Angelsounds arrived and I think I can hear something!
I'm only ten weeks ish today so it's faint but I'm sure there's something there.
Hope it's not my own heartbeat lol


----------



## laura109

It will be going 3 times faster than yours roughly hun like dududududududud instead of da da da da da da

The placenta sounds like wind whistling. My placenta is on the left.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yeah pretty sure I'm just hearing my own heartbeat


----------



## laura109

I use baby oil and it will be low down right at the pubic bone. I cant hear mine everytime so i try a few hours later. Because they are not always in position as they can move and hide xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Tried again, can hear something on the left and the right... Both of which would be consistent with being my own heartbeat.
Tried down low but didn't hear anything.
Maybe it's too early for me.
My LMP would put me at 10 + 1
But the scan dated me around 5-6days later so just over 9 weeks.
I'll be optimistic and say it's too early rather than assume something is wrong (hard not to think badly though!) and try again in the weekend X


----------



## laura109

Scan went well due 24 dec now xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww great to hear!
24th Dec... Christmas baby!


----------



## lucy_smith

im glad to hear you guys are doing well, im happy to hear how you are getting on. Gives me some hope!! it doesnt seem to matter when i hear you guys talking :) 
but i found out last week that my friend who started ttc 4 months ago is now pregnant, i am so happy for her, but i just cant help but be upset. she had her 1st when i had mine and she wanted a decent age gap between and now shes having another one. 

going to try temping this month! 
ordered preseed tonight!


----------



## London Kiwi

We used preseed for a few months. I think it def helps when you're just not in the mood but you know you have to do it haha.

It's never easy hearing your friends are pregnant. Seems everyone I know got pregnant while we were trying. You totally want to be so happy for them but it is hard isn't it.

Fingers crossed the temping and pre seed are the key this month Lucy!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey ladies,

Nothing to report from this ended... Just wanted to say hi and see how you are? 

I've got my scan on Thursday 29th so it's not too far away now. Also today got another appointment in the post for 27th July. 

It's roasting hot in London at the moment... I try not to complain too much as it will prob be freezing next week haha.

Out tonight for a curry for my father in laws bday... It's probably the last thing I feel like eating!


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Nothing to report from this ended... Just wanted to say hi and see how you are?
> 
> I've got my scan on Thursday 29th so it's not too far away now. Also today got another appointment in the post for 27th July.
> 
> It's roasting hot in London at the moment... I try not to complain too much as it will prob be freezing next week haha.
> 
> Out tonight for a curry for my father in laws bday... It's probably the last thing I feel like eating!

Hi kiwi. Great to hear from you. Eeek nearly scan time. My scan is 1st aug so ill be a few days after you for that one. Are you still feeling well? Ive also found this heat awful. It is wearing me out and im struggling to do much before I feel sickly tired. Just want some energy back. How many weeks are you now? I bet you are so excited for your scan xx


----------



## London Kiwi

I'll be 12 weeks on Monday! Scan is Thurs.
The appointment on the 27th July is just a follow up. I called because I didn't see much point in my husband taking time off work unnecessarily. They said they listen to the heartbeat and take some bloods so I'll go to that one alone.

Still can't hear the heartbeat on the Doppler, I'm prob looking in the total wrong place! I can hear my own heart beat on both sides however so it's not broken haha.

The temp has dropped a bit now so a lot more bearable! Quiet weekend coming up, can't wait. Only a couple more hours of work to go!


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm so happy for you both and that you are both getting on great! 

Little update from here, currently on cd 16, but my monitor says that I'm still low fertility, normaly by now I would have at least had a high and possibly even a peak 

My partner has now seen the pre seed and even though he doesn't see why we need to use lube he's willing to try it, so we will see how that goes! Did you use the full amount when you used it ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely to hear from you Lucy. How strange about your fertility monitor, hope you get that peak soon!
With the preseed we didn't use the full amount they recommended as its a lot!! From memory I think we used around 3/5ths of the syringe. We used preseed along with soft cups... I bought them off eBay as was much cheaper than in the shops.

Have my 12 week scan on Thursday. Fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## laura109

Hi lucy i have read about b6 helping with ovulation. Obviously in your situation you have probably tried everything. I wander if every now and then everyone ovulates abit out of pattern? I wish you all the luck though and hope a good outcome comes from the pre seed x

Hi kiwi i am so happy for you that you get your scan soon. I bet you are feeling all different kind of things. I had another bleed this weekend. Paid for a private scan today as the nhs said under 20 weeks they wont see me for light bleeding. Baby is doing fine thankfully. The doctor said we are having a boy. I have a scan picture of the male parts!!! Really strange to think of me having a boy but im so happy x


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh yay! A boy, how exciting!!

Sorry to hear about the bleeding, I bet that was really worrying for you. But delighted to hear that your little one is doing great.

You should upload a pic!! 

I've heard good things about B6 too. I still swear by acupuncture for fertility, I started in Jan and was pregnant in April. He currently has 10 pregnant ladies he's seeing - that's pretty good!!


----------



## laura109

This is the boy evidence lol xx

It is scary. He said it could be lifting my daughter etc causing it but nothing in the womb was bleeding thank god. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lucy_smith

So sorry to hear about the scare ! But so happy everything turns out ok!!! 
A baby boy !!! How lovely :) 

Excited to hear about your scan londonkiwi 

So after lots of low I got a peak today, but I never got any highs before it, strange. Managed to bd last night and used pressed so we will see


----------



## London Kiwi

Great that you got your high Lucy! Maybe once more today for good luck ;) strange you didn't get any highs before hand... But atleast you got the peak!

Great scan Laura. That's def a boy! 

I shall let you both know how Thursday goes.


----------



## laura109

Stalking for your scan news kiwi x


----------



## London Kiwi

Scan is at 10am.
I all of a sudden feel nervous... Keep reminding myself that I saw the heartbeat at 9.5weeks so fingers crossed everything is fine.

I shall let you both know X


----------



## lucy_smith

Did you both temp at any point ? Or keep testing with opks after your first positive?


----------



## lucy_smith

Looking foreword to hearing about your scan!


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy I used to keep using the cheapie OPKs for a couple of days after my peak (only did that the last few months) 
I had a feeling that I might not ovulate for a while after my peak so continued to use them and saw that I had peaks for 2+ days sometimes. 
Often we would DTD the day of my peak and then stop but after I continued to test we continued to DTD and it paid off.
Let me check my app actually!! 
So in April I got a peak on 15th and we DTD through to 18th as I continued to get peaks until 17th.

Had my scan and all looks great so far!
Obviously have to wait for the blood tests to come back in a couple of weeks but the scan went well and everything looked normal which is great.

The baby was a bit of a squirmer! I think it's touching it's face in this pic!

My dates are bang on. 12 weeks 3 days, due 8th Jan as I thought!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lucy_smith

I am starting to wonder the same thing, and that maybe I'm ovulating later than I originally thought, will keep testing with opks and see how long it's positive for 

Did you bd everyday? 

What an beautiful scan :) xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Thank you Lucy! I'm now just starting to get a bit excited about it all.

We tried all sorts of things! Sperm meets the egg (some of my friends swear by it) etc but after my laporoscopy we DTD each night. From about 2 days before my peak... When I could see it getting darker on the OPK until a couple of days after - I'm convinced I don't ovulate until later than I thought... You could be the same! 

I so hope you get that BFP really soon :hugs:


----------



## lucy_smith

Dtd last night, so doubt bf will want to tonight but he is away Friday for the weekend so this will be our last shot :/


----------



## London Kiwi

It is hard when it feels so repetitive and unromantic!
I'm sure he will understand as he's away... Or maybe get a quick one in tomorrow morning ;)


----------



## lucy_smith

af is due a week tomorrow, and tonight i have the usual feeling sooooo hungry, so think im out again for another month :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah crap Lucy. Hope she stays away... Keep us posted.

I'm away for work this week, really does suck using half your Sunday travelling 4 hours on a train!


----------



## lucy_smith

When did you guys test? 
And get a bfp?
What test did you use ?
Just been and bought some early tests that detect 10miu ! 
Feeling a little nauseous today and cm has dried up completely don't know if that's a sign or not 
I often feel nauseous but don't dry up


----------



## laura109

I got a positive 3 days before af 9dpo but it was very light... Test at 10dpo if u can or 2 days before af xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies,

Lucy I didn't test at all until I missed my period and even then it was a BFN

I got the faintest of faint lines two days late on an Internet cheapie then did an FRER at 3am the next morning and got a faint line but it was def a positive.

Ohhhh I'm excited for you!! Good luck and keep us posted lovely.

Hope you're well Laura!


----------



## lucy_smith

Af due on Monday and think I might test on Sunday 
But out for dinner on sat night and I don't know if I should drink so I might test sat just incase, not that I will drink a lot, jut a couple glasses of wine :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Aggh I'd love a couple of glasses of red! 
I haven't really been craving alcohol but I was a huge red wine drinker - we just had steak for dinner, a red would've gone down amazingly with it!

Good luck with the tests Lucy!! I'll be looking out for your update :)


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you both getting on?
Weather is warming up again in London but shouldn't be over 30 which is the perfect temp, esp when on the underground etc!

Received our test results back today - 2 weeks to the day of our Nuchal testing.

We have been classed as low risk which is a relief to hear.

Given i'm 36 years old I was surprised about the Downs risk rating - I just assumed it would be higher risk.... pleasantly surprised!

Risk of Down's: 1 in 9,500
Risk of Trisomy 18: Less than 1 in 50,000
Risk of Trisomy 13: 1 in 10,000

I still haven't located the HB on the Doppler, just my own and the placenta which are both very evident, baby must be hiding or still a little small. Maybe when I'm 16 weeks I might be able to hear.

Oh and booked a gender scan as my husband is too impatient :) We are going for that on Weds 26th July so not long now!


----------



## laura109

London Kiwi said:


> How are you both getting on?
> Weather is warming up again in London but shouldn't be over 30 which is the perfect temp, esp when on the underground etc!
> 
> Received our test results back today - 2 weeks to the day of our Nuchal testing.
> 
> We have been classed as low risk which is a relief to hear.
> 
> Given i'm 36 years old I was surprised about the Downs risk rating - I just assumed it would be higher risk.... pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Risk of Down's: 1 in 9,500
> Risk of Trisomy 18: Less than 1 in 50,000
> Risk of Trisomy 13: 1 in 10,000
> 
> I still haven't located the HB on the Doppler, just my own and the placenta which are both very evident, baby must be hiding or still a little small. Maybe when I'm 16 weeks I might be able to hear.
> 
> Oh and booked a gender scan as my husband is too impatient :) We are going for that on Weds 26th July so not long now!

Hi thats fantastic news. My results were 1 in 52,000 for downs. My mum had me at 36 too. Sounds like everything is well for you. 

I am still spotting. Midwife has told me to take it easy no exercise etc. Had my 16 week check yesterday. Babies heartbeat was 148 and all seemed ok with me although my blood pressure was 90/60 which i thinks low and would explain the weakness. 

My next scan is in 2 weeks and 4 days. Its coming around fast now. Ill only be 19 weeks but hope to have it confirmed to being a boy. How exciting that you have a gender scan soon. Cant wait to hear what you are having.


----------



## lucy_smith

My period got me 2 days late!!!! Raging!! :( 

So booked in to a private clinic, who has the same dr working that I'm waiting to see on the NHS! Going to get tests done on Monday 
This is going to be expensive....


----------



## laura109

Good luck Lucy it is awful the nhs waiting times. Private costs so much money but sometimes waiting doesn't feel like an option. How frustrated you must be feeling. Keep us updated cx


----------



## London Kiwi

3 days late... How bloody cruel!!

So hang on, it's the same Dr!? But on the NHS it would be free. Hmm! But you know, maybe it's best to just roll with it (& not think about the cost &#128556;)

We actually had signed up to the London clinic - they were having a free info day on IVF etc. But had to cancel our slot as got pregnant that cycle. Wishing and hoping the same for you Lucy!!


----------



## laura109

Alot of drs work in the nhs and can do private too now :-( its truly falling apart in our county. Even the midwife said Lincolnshire is the worst for the nhs. We have the most basic hospital and everything is 45 minutes away. Sadly private healthcare is probably the best way if people can get the money together :-( xx


----------



## London Kiwi

I worked in the NHS for years (left in April) and you are right... It's in dire straits! 
So is your nearest hospital 45mins away Laura?
Mine is about a 15min drive (depending on traffic) so it's not too bad.

I have a friend in New Zealand who is 32 weeks pregnant, her nearest birthing centre is a 3.5 hour drive! 

Maybe private isn't so bad after all Lucy!!

So I gave the Doppler another try last night and finally heard the heart beat! I'm 15 +3 so think maybe the baby was just too small or hiding previously! Only 6 days till we find out the gender &#128151;&#128153;


----------



## lucy_smith

That's great with the Doppler!! 

So on Monday we have a semen analysis ( hoping bf stopping smoking has helped) and an overian assessment and bloods ( thinks these are to check my ovaries, egg supplies etc. 

Hoping to start getting some answers !


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucy they are all the first tests we got done too.
Yay that things are moving along for you, you will get some answers soon.
Men are so funny about their semen samples! My husband had to drive about an hour to the nearest drop off centre and literally go into the toilet to do the deed as it wouldn't have stayed warm enough if he'd done it at home and then took it - he was not impressed haha!


----------



## laura109

Yes unfortunately 45-50 minutes it will take. When i had my daughter my oh had to pay £70 for a hotel 15 miles away from the hospital and i went into labour 45 minutes after he got into his room. He was back in 20 minutes in time for my contractions getting stronger. Thank god he wasn't at home. 

How exciting what do you think you are having. Im thinking blue because of how well you have felt. Great news on the heartbeat. Bet you was so happy. Ive got 12 days till my next scan. Not long really as i feel ive only just had the 12 week one. Times going abit quicker now. Are you starting to get a bump.

How soon will the results take lucy? Hopefully you will get the best care and the answers you need fast. Please update us and hope the tests arnt too nerve racking for you both. Xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Dr has had to cancel appointment :( 
Will need to rebook, but a few money issues have just cropped up so not sure I can re book the appointment right now


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah Lucy that is really crap. So sorry to hear this :(
The tests you were getting done I got through the NHS, is there anyway you can go to your GP for a referral do you think?

AFM...16 weeks today! Gender scan on Weds. Husband thinks a girl.... I thought a girl for the first 10ish weeks now I'm starting to think a boy. Only a couple of days till we know for sure! 
I have the start of a small bump that has appeared... I've actually lost about 5kgs since I found out I was pregnant. I've been swimming most days and eating properly and obviously cutting out alcohol when I was quite the social drinker. I'm sure the weight will all pile on soon!


----------



## lucy_smith

I already have a referral, but it's going to be early October before I can see someone :( 

Good luck with your scan, looking foreword to hearing what your having


----------



## London Kiwi

October seems so far away doesn't it :( 

I'll give you my timeline so you can put it into perspective in regards to the NHS timeliness ! 

I had my tests done in October, a scan of my tubes and follicules in Nov, my laparoscopy in Feb (seemed like I was waiting forever for this) follow up appointment in March, pregnant in April. 

Seems like a long time but once the process was underway it all happened within 6 months.

I hope you can find a way to resolve the money issues and it all works out for you soon Lucy :hugs:


----------



## London Kiwi

We are having a... Girl! &#128151;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laura109

Aww congratulations i clearly am rubbish at guessing. They say you are sicker with girls so goes to show its not true. Little girls are amazing she will have so many beautiful clothes if she is anything like my little girl lol!! Does it all feel more real now? Cant wait for my scan Tuesday now hopefully its still a boy lol!!! You can shop now!!! Im going through a happy stage right now its starting to hit me now im getting near the half way mark. How are you feeling? X


----------



## lucy_smith

im soo happy for you!! 

glad i logged in to see your scan went great!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Fingers crossed AF doesn't show her face. I am 6 DPO cause my cycle was completely off this month. So fingers crossed for a BFP.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Ladies! 

Yes it does feel more real now that we know she's a girl. Isn't it strange all the old wives tales pointed to boy, I had zero morning sickness but a little girl it is. My husband thought girl all along! 

Yay about your scan on Tues Laura, hope it goes well &#128153;

We have our 20week scan on 24 Aug. So I think we will confirm she's a girl again then buy some bits :) 

Lucy - how did things go with you? Hope you managed to sort a few bits out regarding private and the costs etc. Thinking of you and your journey, it will happen! &#128156;


----------



## romen

I'm going loopy in the 2ww - due 08th August too :) when are you lovely ladies testing ? 

Fingers and toes crossed for all xXx


----------



## Milliezed

I just wanted to say that today at only 8dpo I got the faintest positive line! :bfp:
Sent the picture to my doctor and she sees a line too! I have an ob/gyn appt tomorrow, let's hope it's a sticky egg :happydance:


----------



## lucy_smith

hi newbies! 
this thread was made last year, your more than welcome to join us though! and i now find it funny that two years in a row my period is due 7th/8th august again! how strange is that???

and this has hit me hard, the fact that ive been on this thread for a whole year and still not pregnant :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Lucy. Sending you a massive hug :hugs:
It's not easy and I don't think anything anyone says will make you feel any better but I'm still here totally hoping that BFP is just around the corner for you!!
Took me 17 months to get mine... Incredibly frustrating!!

Welcome ladies! Hope it's a sticky bean Milliezed


----------



## lucy_smith

This month will make it 22 months now we have been trying, just feel like this journey is never going to end !


----------



## laura109

Aww lucy alot can happen in
6 moths. Keep going its not over yet. I can only imagine how it must feel though :-( sending you love x


----------



## lucy_smith

Thanks guys for your support!! :) 
7dpo and waiting
Going to try and stay optimistic! 
Keep myself busy over the weekend


----------



## laura109

Even if you have to go down the longest road you will get there hun!! Hopefully nect year you will be carrying. It is so unfair but it's still going to happen hopefully somehow. Whens your next appointment again? Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you Lucy? I'm guessing you're around 12-13 DPO now.

As for me... Not much to report, I'm going to attempt to tell my boss again today, this is getting painful! Seems there is never a right time and I've probably convinced myself the news is going to go down like a lead balloon when he's actually quite a reasonable guy most of the time! Aggh wish me luck 

.... I bet I come back saying I couldn't do it ha ha


----------



## lucy_smith

Af turned up yesterday :( 

Feel like it's never going to happen 

Once you tell your boss it will feel like a weight has lifted !! Just do it :) haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Aggh bloody hell AF, give Lucy a break!! Sorry hun x

Yes! It is like a weight lifted off my shoulders... I finally told my manager and he was actually delighted for me. Although sad too that I won't be at work for a while.
I feel so much better now!


----------



## laura109

How are you both? Im doing well energy wise now. Almost got everything in place. Just stressing over who will be looking after my daughter when i go into labour. Feeling abit like there's nobody to rely on today. Hormones making me abit teary this week. It seems that nobody takes much interest in second pregnancies family wise. Got so much tondo aswel and nobody to help. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Laura and Lucy,

I'm great thanks.... I'm still 100% fine, most boring pregnancy ever! If only I had a little something out of the ordinary but nope!

I am 19+3 today. Have our 20week scan on Thursday.

Laura can none of your family take your daughter? Or a close friend? I hope you can sort it out soon as you don't need the added stress.

Do you have any baby names sorted? Hmm feeling like you've told us before.

Lucy how are you getting on?
Are either of you heading on holiday? I feel like I want one!! Somewhere with sunshine &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## laura109

Hi hun family work etc but i guess someone will be about. My mums having a hip replacement soon as the other day her hip totally dislocated so she was my reliable person until her health deteriorated.

We are calling him freddie  what about your little lady? Are u excited for your scan? 

Its great you feel well as you know baby is doing well  xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww I LOVE Freddie! It was on the top of my list for boys! &#128153;

We struggle to agree on names so if you ladies have any suggestions throw them my way!
Jane is the middle name. That's my husbands mothers name, she passed away last year so he wants her name as the middle name. My mother also passed away about 9months before her but her name doesn't work with our last name so happy with Jane.

First names are tough. My husband doesn't like anything I like! I quite like unisex names for Girls whereas he doesn't.
I've voted anything in the top 10 names whereas he loves all of them
Haha we can't agree!

We have a small list:
Matilda (husbands number one choice but I am not sure about the nick name Tilly as I know a lot of dogs called Tilly. Yes silly reason I know!) 
Heidi - just kinda cute for a little girl 
Husband likes poppy
I like Georgia and Luella (husband dispises this name!)

So yeah... Any suggestions?!?!

Sorry to hear about your mum Hun. Hopefully the op will fix her and she'll be as good as new! X


----------



## Milliezed

Just wanted to update you all, my BFP ended up being a CP. Got AF on Aug 5th, bloodwork confirmed CP.
Very sad, but at least OPKs were positive on CD13 so CP didn't really mess with my normal cycle. 
I will get through this, I am currently again on the TWW but this time I won't test this early to avoid disappointment.
Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## laura109

Haha funnily enough i had matilda on my list lol. I had mia & millie. I think jane goes lovely with anything like lacey jane. My little girl is called Sienna Kathryn. Kathryn was a tribute to her great granny catherine who died when i was 5 months pregnant. She was my partners granny.

I like Ava, Amelia, Evie, Heidi is so cute too that you said!! I like jessica & Hannah too. Girls names are so beautiful and so much choice. My partner loves Georgia too he suggested that for Sienna's middle name before his granny died.

Thank you my mums having an op soon ringing up Tuesday for her date so hopefully by Christmas my dad and mum could be ok to help but will see! 

Xx


----------



## laura109

Milliezed said:


> Just wanted to update you all, my BFP ended up being a CP. Got AF on Aug 5th, bloodwork confirmed CP.
> Very sad, but at least OPKs were positive on CD13 so CP didn't really mess with my normal cycle.
> I will get through this, I am currently again on the TWW but this time I won't test this early to avoid disappointment.
> Good luck to you all! :hugs:

Aww i am so sorry xx i have had that twice once in 2013 and once last year. Absolutely frustrating to get a positive test followed by bleeding. I remember feeling really upset but hold on in there for it will happen :-( i know it feels like it wont but when it does it will feel perfect for you. The blessing i felt from going through those early losses was when I became pregnant with my daughter & son (carrying him now) i felt happy that things went the way they did because I wouldn't have them if that makes sense. Please feel free to chat to me if u need a talk xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Laura and Lucy - how are you both getting on?
Woke up so early today, it's been a productive morning already.
Heading for a swim soon, annoyingly the local pool doesn't open until 8 on the weekends or I'd be in there by 6! 
Nothing much to report from me, just wanted to say hi as it's been a while...&#128075;&#127997;
22 weeks on Monday, seems to be flying by. Now Sept is here and it's starting to get a bit colder we are on the downward slide to Christmas and then she will be here.
A weekend of sorting crap out for me. I have bulging clothes drawers and wardrobes! Can't wait ha.
Hope all is good with you both x


----------



## laura109

Hi kiwi sounds like you are on a roll  its lovely with your first baby as you still have abit of you time &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; my daughter has been a handful lately bedtime is just not happening with her so me & my partner are shattered. Id say we are almost living seperate lives as one of us is always sleeping with the toddler and not enough room for 3 in our bed. Hoping it improves next week as she starts 2 mornings at nursery. 

Today we are decorating my toddler room. Shes having a whole new room so baby can have her little one. Im 24 weeks tomorrow. Got a right little mover now he wont stop kicking. Im so excited to have him here now and start the next chapter. I think next month will feel like we are getting really close. Weve got alot of his stuff now mainly need a changing mat, bath stuff, sheets and blankets. Got his sleepsuits up to
One month. Hoping they fit him. My daughter had first size from next and they never fit her but the ones i have from boots are at least an inch longer. Have you noticed the sizes vary everywhere? 

We are going to mothercare baby bond on the 17th for a 4d scan. Ill be 26 weeks. Really excited about it  i had one with my daughter and it was just amazing.

Hope you are well lucy. I dont know about you 2 but im ready for auntumn 

Enjoy your swim kiwi xx


----------



## Mumma8

9th August here, been using OPK's :dust:


----------



## Mumma8

9th Sep***


----------



## lucy_smith

Thanks for calling in girls !! Currently in the 2ww, I'm 8dpo and due af on Tuesday.

had an appointment with an ivf clinic last week!!!! 
I've got to wait 4-5 weeks for some blood tests to get done and then they will book me in for the appointment to sign the papers to start ivf! Fingers crossed I will have had my 1st round by xmas ! 

You guys getting organised for your babies? Can't believe how far along you are already!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow Lucy, this is so super exciting!
It's great that they move at such a fast pace. 
You must be pleased to have the ball rolling :)
You hear of so many people getting pregnant while waiting for IVF so that might happen for you too, you'll have to keep us posted! Very excited for you!

Laura sounds like things are very full on for you. I imagine having a toddler while pregnant must be really tough at times. 
Love to hear all about the decorating!

Today I've been doing a bit of decorating myself. My husbands friend is a decorator so he painted the babies room last week, I've spent the day staining the woodwork around the windows, looks great.
I really fancy dragging all the furniture in and setting it up but I imagine I can't do it alone, my husband is out and will no doubt question why I ask him to carry the washing all the time if I can drag a wardrobe around haha. I shall wait patiently for him to help me.

Apart from that I've not done a lot, trying to avoid the shops as there is so much stuff I want to buy and I really don't need it! My friends have organised me two baby showers in Nov so I'm really lucky. I wasn't that bothered about having one to be honest but they all insisted. I have one with my New Zealand friends and my husbands mates wives/girlfriends have organised me another. So will only buy essentials until after those and see what I'm missing.

22 weeks tomorrow, time does seem to be going quickly.

Like you Laura, I'm ready for autumn. I LOVE the heat but I also love autumn too. I live in an area with woods and it's very green so it's a pretty time of the year around here.

Have a good week ladies x


----------



## lucy_smith

Little update from me :) 

Af turned up, surprise surprise! 

But on the up side I'm hoping this is my last cycle before I start ivf!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah crap Lucy!
But as you said, potentially your last cycle before IVF.
It's great that you have that in the near future.

My sister had IVF and I know have a gorgeous 8month old niece. 

Excited for you Lucy!


----------



## lucy_smith

How are u guys getting on?


----------



## laura109

Ooo excited for you lucy. Im so pleased you are getting closer now. Gow are u feeling about it all? Im doing great im almost 27 weeks now. Getting towards the end part now. Funny how when i was around 6-14 weeks i just felt sick and like it was a lifetime away.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies!
25 weeks on Monday. Time really seems to be flying by.
Most boring pregnancy ever... just seem to be totally normal!
She's kicking quite a bit now.
My husband has a mate over tonight to build the nursery furniture, starting to feel more real.

Lucy - when is your first round of IVF?


----------



## lucy_smith

I just want to get started, still waiting on some results to come in, so probable end October and through November !


----------



## London Kiwi

It's nearly October so not too far away now lovely! &#128151;


----------



## lucy_smith

Start my injections next week!!!!!
How are u guys getting on?


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow super exciting Lucy!!
How does it all work? (I'm such a novice ha). So hope that it works for you quickly! Maybe a Christmas BFP!

I'm fab thanks. 28weeks on Monday.
Starting to get a proper bump now. I still feel fine which is great. My friend is 9 weeks pregnant and she's having a tough time of it poor thing! Makes me realise how lucky I was to avoid all of the sickness.

How are you Laura?


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies aww so exciting lucy. I hope it all goes smoothly. I can imagine you a little anxious about tge process. Please continue to update xx

Hi kiwi im fine thanks. 30 weeks tomorrow. I mean how did i get to here lol!!! It's going quick. Im pretty good just starting to slow down now.trying to get organized for his arrival. Lots of fun trying to deal with my two year old who has gone so clingy with me and refuses to even go for a walk with her daddy. Appointments are becoming more regular now. Have u got everything in place? Have u picked a name out?

Lovely to hear from you both xx


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies how are u both. Xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Just finished my first round of ivf and it didn't work :( 
Got to wait for a follow up consultation in a couple of weeks to see what the next plan is! How are u guys ?


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah bugger Lucy, sorry to hear.
My sister took a couple of rounds of IVF to fall pregnant, fingers crossed you get lucky very soon. 
Great to hear you have the consultant soon, just shows you get that higher quality service if you pay for it. Good luck! I hope next round is your round.

How are you feeling Laura?

Have just had 4-days in Centre Parcs with friends and alll their kids - were 17 of us altogether, was a lot of fun.

I'm 33 weeks today. Still feeling great (hope that continues!) 
Baby is growing fast, when I was measured last week they estimated she was 4 pound 6.
Finish work in 4 weeks... which seems so strange. I've never not worked, I feel like I'm going to be bored!! Even though I know I won't be, just all seems so foreign to me!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies,
Just dropping in to say hi! 
I'd say there is a fair bit of snow up there in Scotland.
Hope you're both well.
Lucy, hope they have sorted out a plan for you... got my fingers crossed for you.
Laura, not long now! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## laura109

Hiya!!! How you doing??

I know 13 days this end!! Getting nervous now had on and off crampy pains now for a couple of weeks. Would love him here by this time next week but I went overdue with my dd and feel that's perhaps I will end up in the same boat. How u feeling about it all?

Hope u are OK lucy.have u had any more treatment? Hope you are feeling OK and things are progressing. Got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## lucy_smith

I can&#8217;t believe you guys are so close to the end now!!! It&#8217;s crazy &#55357;&#56861;:) 

They want me to have icsi next time which means injecting the eggs, I start my tablets 1st January and injections mid January so fingers crossed this one works!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hope you ladies had a fabulous Christmas.

Laura - any sign of baby?

Lucy - so hope that icsi works for you, fingers crossed! Not long now till you start your tablets. Please keep us posted.

I'm due in 12 days so could be anytime I guess. I was thinking late Dec but I think baby might be quite cosy in there.

We've had snow this morning, went for a swim, was so cold on the way to the pool!! &#9924;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;

Laura - all the best Hun x


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies I'm 3 days overdue. Other than tightnings in the evenings and occasional cramping over last two weeks nothing

Its been abit hard to enjoy Christmas this year as am too heavy to go out so been a quiet one. 

How exciting kiwi you will soon be in the other side now. Probably before me haha. Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Laura, all the best... really hope he arrives SOON! 
I am having some mild cramps but that's about it, just waiting patiently until she decides to arrive &#128151;&#127872;


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies my little boy was born on the 28th December at 5.17am weighing 8lb 3oz.

Kiwi any news xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Congratulations Laura!! Delighted to hear he arrived. What did you name him? 

No news from my end... had the odd cramp and that's about it. Due on Monday so not long now.
Went for a swim this morning so feel quite good, will try keep that up as long as I can.

Happy New Year to you both! Here's hoping that 2018 is your year Lucy!!


----------



## laura109

Ah exciting hope she doesn't keep you waiting hun! You have had a really good pregnancy!! He's called Freddie 

Wishing you both a happy new year and please keep me updated. 

Lucy how are things xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180102_082720.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## London Kiwi

GORGEOUS!
I love the name Freddie!!
If we were having a boy that wouldve been a strong contender.

Enjoy being a mummy to 2! x


----------



## lucy_smith

OMG!!!! This is great news !! :) he is gorgeous !so exciting ! Hoping in 9 months I will be joining in the wait :) 
Any news kiwi?

So started my tablets , so here I am starting my second round! Really shitting it this time as I don&#8217;t know if we could afford another round if this one doesn&#8217;t work but I&#8217;m hoping it doesn&#8217;t come to that!


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh fingers crossed Lucy!!
IVF is so pricey isnt it.... is there an option to get it on the NHS?
Or do you have to go through all the waiting?

No news from here - frustratingly!!
40+2
Had the midwife today. She attempted a sweep but my cervix is closed, damn it! Was incredibly uncomfortable and for nothing!

Were you ladies over with your first babies?

Laura - how is Freddie?


----------



## lucy_smith

This round is costing £6000! That is my house deposit pot emptied :( because I already have a daughter I&#8217;m not entitled on the nhs :( 

I was 1 week overdue and ended up being induced because of reduced movements . It is pretty normal to go late with your forst! :) any questions ask away!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ouch!! Expensive! 
Ah yes I didnt even think about having a child already making you not eligible. Damn rules! 

I keep reminding myself Im only 2 days over but everyone I know that have had kids lately were early.

I have had one friend who was induced and she said it was horrendous... is it as bad as people say?!


----------



## laura109

Oh Lucy I hope it works for you. Everything crossed and gosh £6000!

I went 9 days overdue with my dd and was induced as my BP started getting high. Had mild pre eclampsia. I went 4 days over with Freddie but was natural.

Hes doing fab thanks fitting right in. We are not in a routine yet though it's all depending on how well we sleep lol. 

I hope you go into labour soon hun I keep popping on to check you both are doing OK. 

Hope to hear good news soon Lucy xxx


----------



## lucy_smith

I personally didn&#8217;t find labour too bad, I was induced at 11am and my daughter born at 6pm. I spent most of my labour in a room with 4 others until I was 9cm and she was coming out, I New I was having aches and pains but wouldn&#8217;t say they were any worse than period pains ( I have bad period pains) and I didn&#8217;t realise they were contractions until it was too late! I did need gas and air for the last 5 minutes though! 

But the thing is, if your labour is painful, there are so many pain options and you never should have to go through the pain, that is what my friend told me ! She thought she would have to go through most of it but then she found out she could have an epidural earlier than she thought and she said it was bliss!!! So don&#8217;t worry about the pain, you don&#8217;t have to go through it if it&#8217;s too much! 

Oh Laura I&#8217;m so glad you and your little man are doing great!


----------



## laura109

My induction was alright. Bit more intense than my natural labour but gas and air for both labours got me through. It's the transition stage I find hardest. It's kind of a feeling of I can't do it they are stuck lol. My body pushed for me though if that makes sense. You just go with it really and when it's happening you go into a zone and all the things that scare you go out the window. 

With Freddie I woke up at 2.30 with mild period pains went for a wee and lost my plug. Went and told my partner. Felt crampy so I said I'll have a quick bath. About 3am i got out the bath and could feel contractions every five minutes that were OK but obviously there. I went for another wee and had pink blood on the tissue. Phoned the midwife. Contractions were every three mins but I still could talk through them. She said get my daughter to family but wait a little longer to go in. She said second labours could be quick though. I got of the phone and my partner took my daughter to my mum's around 3.40. As soon as he left I was having to breathe through it. But I was walking about packing. Brushing my hair etc. He got back ten mins later. At 4.00 I was in the car and we were rushing to the hospital 50 mins away. Contracting every three mins and breathing through it. Got to hospital at 4.40. Got wheeled into labour suite at 4.50. I puffed on gas and air as it started to hurt properly when I got out the car. I yelled at the midwife I needed to push. Waters popped. And pushed for 20 minutes and he was out. Can honestly say I only felt properly in pain for half an hour. Was a pretty easy labour.

Try not to worry about induction etc. I completely sympathise how annoying it is for that due date to come and go. Its hard to feel you can't control it. Everyone advises you to rest etc but its hard. All I can say is she will be here soon and then time will fly. You still have a good few days and she will probably come before induction as you are doing great health wise x


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks ladies! Youve made me feel a lot more at ease about the whole process! 
Ive still got a week for her to decide to come out on her own accord which I guess is a long time when youre over 40 weeks but I just feel that its not going to happen and I will def be induced.

Ive tried everything they suggest and nothing has worked so today Is a new day and I have changed my mindset - she will come when she is ready.
Nothing else I can do!

husband and I are going to drive into Greenwich today (not far from here) and have a wander around the park and markets which will be nice.
Hope you both have a good weekend whatever youre up to!

Hope Freddie is well and Lucy please keep us posted! Xx


----------



## laura109

You are feeling the exact same as I did both time. It's so bluddy frustrating lol. It drove me mad people saying eat pineapple. Have sex. Stimulate your nipples lol. Drink raspberry tea. I don't believe it works. A week is a lifetime at this point. The best part about induction is you are at the hospital ready lol. I was nervous about the journey with my first. It sounds really cheesy but when she is born you will be glad she's not two weeks old already because those first few days are so precious. I always end up thinking how is she or he a week. My partner goes back to work on Tuesday. I'm not sure how two kids and a house to run works on my own lol!!!.

Lucy when do you find out if the ivf worked. I hope you don't mind me asking how many eggs are they putting in for you. My sil had success on the second day attempt and had two eggs implanted and one baby girl was born nine months later. It's so sad how much it costs. You clearly are an amazing mummy and deserve it to happen easier than this. I really can't wait to hear from you. 

We are getting little one registered today. Another job to tick off. Everything is such a rush this time we've only just booked it in. Xx


----------



## lucy_smith

oh yes!! I NEVER knew your body does the pushing for you ! everyone told me of the horror stories, which i think are sometimes exaggerated, but no one told me your body pushes without you having to conciously push! 

that sounds like a nice day planned londonkiwi :) 

i had to go away with my first, move away from home and into the hospital 2 weeks before due date because i live too far away from a hospital. so i was a bit of an emotional mess by the time my lo came at a week late. I only got to see my partner on a sat night and sunday each week which was hard :( but it is all sooooo worth it in the end:) 

raspberry tea is shit! i drank soooo much and i hated the taste of it lol it doesnt taste as nice as it sounds haha 

i start my injections next week to start the process of IVF round 2!! my dr will only put one back in because of new regulations they have started to follow because of my age :( but i will see how many of my eggs fertilise this time and maybe have another chat with him....


----------



## lucy_smith

I&#8217;m hoping the no answer for a while from londonkiwi means she&#8217;s too busy with her new baby to pop in here !


----------



## laura109

I hope so lol where's the news. She was due the 8th so the 20th is when I'm guessing she'd be induced lol. Come on kiwi lol xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Hello!!
Sorry its taken me so long to report in!
How are you both?
Lucy... how did your injections etc go?
And Laura... hope Freddie is well settled in by now.

Matilda arrived on Jan 20th weighing 7 pound 2.
My midwife sent me to the hospital for monitoring on the 16th and I never left again until Matilda was here, they induced me that night.... 4 lots of inductions later she still hadnt moved despite horrendous contractions in my back for a couple of days ! Finally they took me to the delivery suite on the Friday evening (19th) broke my waters and realised she was back to back and was distressed (had pooed inside me, not pleasant!).
Consultant wanted baby out ASAP as it had been so long since they first induced me so I was heading for a c section when finally I was like - hang on I can feel something! And Matilda arrived naturally at 1.41am Sat morning.

Both of us were fine and went home Sat evening! 

Shes been an absolute dream so far... very rarely cries and only wakes once around 3am for a feed. I know the midwife says I should wake her every 3 hours but shes putting on weight so I think Ill just leave her as is at the moment... waking a sleeping baby seems crazy to me haha.
 



Attached Files:







9386E36F-F352-4A6D-8238-C20308886406.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura109

Omg she's beautiful and congratulations to you!!! My friends baby is matilda too. Lovely name.

Your labour sounded long and tiring. So pleased you had her naturally in the end. She kept you waiting till the end like my little girl. 

Freddie is a fab baby too. Sleeps well. He's six weeks old tomorrow. Time is flying by now. The newborn days don't last long enough. 

How are you Lucy. Hope things are progressing well hun xx


----------



## lucy_smith

She is just gorgeous!!!!! 
So happy for you guys! Let&#8217;s hope it&#8217;s me soon :) 

This round is going ok, I find out on Wednesday next week if it has worked or not!


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> She is just gorgeous!!!!!
> So happy for you guys! Lets hope its me soon :)
> 
> This round is going ok, I find out on Wednesday next week if it has worked or not!

Oh hun I have absolutely everything crossed for you. I bet you feel so anxious. I get a good feeling this time. Must be so hard not to wish the time away xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Test day today!! Feeling so stinking nervous


----------



## lucy_smith

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I&#8217;m pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can&#8217;t believe it!!!


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cant believe it!!!


Omg I'm so happy for u. A massive congratulations and please keep me updated I really would love to hear about your journey to becoming a mummy again. When does this put your due date at roughly. I bet u are so shocked and happy and nervous. How are you feeling right now hun? Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Yayyyy!! OMG this is amazing!
I was just lying in bed and I thought I must check in and there you go!
This is fabulous news, you must be soooo delighted!
Yes please do keep us posted - I am super excited for you! X


----------



## London Kiwi

How are you feeling Lucy? Hope all is well.
Laura - how are you getting on with your two little ones?


----------



## lucy_smith

I&#8217;m dong fine :) feeling sicky/ light headed but I&#8217;m just taking that as a good sign! ITS such a long wait till my scan... well it feels like it anyway haha 

How are you and the new baby getting on?


----------



## London Kiwi

So exciting! Well not so excitbig to feel sicky but exciting to have signs so you know that baby is cooking away.
When will you have your scan? 
Will you be finding out the gender?

We are fab thanks! 
Matilda is now 5 & 1/2 weeks. Shes been such a good baby which helps. She only wakes once in the night which is great.

We were given a free professional photo shoot and the photos are lovely. To be honest I prob wouldnt have got the shoot if we didnt have to pay but Im so glad we did. Very happy with how they turned out.

Im missing work which is sad I know!! I prob wont want to go back in summer so I should make the most of it. I think when Spring arrives and we can get out for more walks etc then work will be the last thing on my mind! 

We have so much snow down here in Kent today, and with the blue sky it just looks so pretty!
 



Attached Files:







68EE49FF-964F-4115-9A90-8253696D77D3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## London Kiwi

Another photo
 



Attached Files:







755CED80-6C2C-436F-A9E9-49DA7155CB73.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## London Kiwi

And this one we have had enlarged onto acrylic as some wall art
 



Attached Files:







6BAB32D2-F77C-42E2-BA88-345617A33FA8.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies. Such beautiful pictures. Im glad she's a good baby. Are you going back to work part time. It's definitely that time of the year where you can feel bit lost and cut off from people isn't it. I stay at home since My daughter was born there years ago as we can't afford nursery fees and we don't have family help. I must admit sometimes I wish I could have a little Something else to do that was about Me but mostly I'm happy at home. I couldn't get out for the snow last week and it was one boring long week lol.

Lucy I totally remember those yucky sickly days. I found it quite horrible to cope with but was lucky enough to just have all day nausea and not vomit. I can imagine you are so desperate to see baby on screen. Sounds like they are doing amazing in there. How many weeks are you now? I think it's always nice once you have had that scan and you can tell people and gradually get a bump. When the start moving it's just so reassuring too. I'm so happy for you!!!

Freddie is almost ten weeks olds now. He's a lovely smiley baby. Sleeps well and has a fed every 3_5 hours in the night now so we can get a good four hour stretch. My toddler tends to still wake up though anyway to come into our room so broken sleep doesn't bother us too much. I went too look around a nursery for her yesterday and she's starting the very end of April. It's definitely going to help her as she is quite shy and I think she needs to get involved with other children and have fun. It will be some time for me to go into town to the shops or an afternoon at home to clean or relax with Freddie. One thing I've found hard with a toddler to big for a double pushchair is I'm limited to how far I can go. We have a buggy board but it's not easy to push my arms struggle to reach the handle lol xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Hey guys :) I had my scan !! One little wriggling baby with a strong heartbeat!!! :) and one empty sac, the babies twin implanted but did not develope :( so I had to go for another scan the week after to see if the empty sac is shrinking, they recon as my baby gets bigger the sac will just disappear over time. I&#8217;m still not sure how I feel about the twin, I&#8217;m so happy one baby stuck but I&#8217;m kind of gutted when I seen the empty at how empty it seemed ?? Does that sound crazy ? If it just wasn&#8217;t there then I don&#8217;t think I would have thought about it . But seeing it is a bit gutting 

Booking in Midwife appointment this week which I&#8217;m hoping will make it official! 10 weeks today so not too long until 12 week scan now 

The photos are beautiful!! 

Hope you guys are getting on ok! 

I have been thinking about the whole pram situation, to be fare I don&#8217;t use my pram for lo much, usually if we go into town round the shops for the day if when I take the dog a big walk but that&#8217;s it, so don&#8217;t feel we need a double pram especially in a few months time but I&#8217;m still not sure she will manage without anything when we are walking a lot, and like you said about the buggy boards and your arms ! So not sure what we will do yet x


----------



## laura109

lucy_smith said:


> Hey guys :) I had my scan !! One little wriggling baby with a strong heartbeat!!! :) and one empty sac, the babies twin implanted but did not develope :( so I had to go for another scan the week after to see if the empty sac is shrinking, they recon as my baby gets bigger the sac will just disappear over time. Im still not sure how I feel about the twin, Im so happy one baby stuck but Im kind of gutted when I seen the empty at how empty it seemed ?? Does that sound crazy ? If it just wasnt there then I dont think I would have thought about it . But seeing it is a bit gutting
> 
> Booking in Midwife appointment this week which Im hoping will make it official! 10 weeks today so not too long until 12 week scan now
> 
> The photos are beautiful!!
> 
> Hope you guys are getting on ok!
> 
> I have been thinking about the whole pram situation, to be fare I dont use my pram for lo much, usually if we go into town round the shops for the day if when I take the dog a big walk but thats it, so dont feel we need a double pram especially in a few months time but Im still not sure she will manage without anything when we are walking a lot, and like you said about the buggy boards and your arms ! So not sure what we will do yet x


Hi Lucy. I'm so glad your scan went well. What a precious moment that must of been. It must of been sad to see the empty sac. I totally would feel the same. Its the thoughts of the could of been I'm guessing. How you feeling now? Hope you are doing good. It's sometimes tricky pushchair wise. I regret the buggy board. I don't use it now. When I take Freddie for his Jabs I try leave her with her dad so I go by myself. The idea of dealing with a toddler and a baby in town makes me nervous still. 

How old is your eldest Lucy? 

Freddie is still a little sweetheart. He's growing big now. Likes being stood up and won't bend half the time lol. Pregnancy seems ages ago now. I'm quite tired at the moment. The broken sleep is quite hard and I need to find time to be with my partner again. We can't really go out at night especially as there's nobody to babysit so I'm thinking about one or two Saturdays a month getting the kids upstairs to bed and trying to have a couple of hours downstairs where we act like a couple instead of parents. We need a sensible glass of wine and a comedy on the tele. We have got into abit of a rut as our toddlers in our bed every night etc. Have u ladies managed to keep the romance alive lol?? I feel abit overwhelmed trying to be a mum a cleaner and a partner. Tiring lol xx


----------



## lucy_smith

Hey girls!!! 

Long time no chat :) how are you getting on?? Life with little babies ??! 

Im 22 weeks now and so looking forward to meeting my little one ! 

Found out we are having a boy this time !! So excited about that too :)


----------

